# (IR)  The 3rd IR, Turn 3 (thread 2)



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 3

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart.

1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
1 mile = 1.60934 
1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  - - - 

  TURN 3

  3rd Month of the IR 

  8th Month of the Oeridian Year 

  Goodmonth (Common)
  Sunflowers (Olven)
  Boar (Nomads)

  5th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3 
  ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4 
  BLACK OMEGA - none yet 
  EDENA OF NEITH - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 
  CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) PL 2 
  DAGGER - none yet 
  DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic 10 / Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) PL 4
  MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4 
  FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20 monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4 
  FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 5
  FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5  
  GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3 
  JOHN BROWN - none yet 
  KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3
  KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster (Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5 
  MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10 
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet 
  RHIALTO - none yet 
  SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 4 
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial/Half-Machine (Death Slaadi), Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) PL 5 
  TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2 
  UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3 
  VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3 
  WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3 
  ZELDA - none yet 

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS 

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1) 

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2 
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1 
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 
  (DEAD) Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2 
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 
  (DEAD)  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1 
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2 

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6 
  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6 

  - - - 

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race 
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES 

  Church of Toril (If played by Aloisius) 
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by Forrester or Reprisal) 
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by former player) 
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by former player) 

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable

  ALYX 

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) (ALIVE) PL 3 

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 33  
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 7
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 23
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (MINOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 27)

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN 

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, Psychic Warrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil)  PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 56
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA 

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  (The Circle of Eight) 

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 1)

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow)

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) Original PL 15, Current PL 14
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 6, Current PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (INTACT) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) Original PL 4, Current PL 4)

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK 

  Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr 10, lawful good) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side - in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Ghosts and others, good and neutral) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Eagles and others, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (WIPED OUT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 1
  Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The People of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 4
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY CREAMSTEAK

  - Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  - Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  DAGGER 

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 25

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  (Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 4
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 6
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  RECONQUERED BY DAGGER

  - Wild Coast (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 0

  - - - 

  DARKNESS 

  Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, Wiz 20 / Sor 12 / Clr 12 / Brd 12 / Ftr 11 / Rog 12 / Lor 10 / Planeshifter10 / Archmage 5 / Mystic10 /Arcane Devotee 5 / Divine Disciple 5 / Hierophant 5, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 18
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 23
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 18
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 7

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 7
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (MODERATE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3)

  - - - 

  MR DRACO 

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (INTACT) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 15
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 5

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 8
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 0
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 5
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 18

  CONQUESTS

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (CONVERTED TO EVIL)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 1
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 4

  - - -

  EDENA OF NEITH

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20 (INTACT)
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 100, Current PL 80

  - - - 

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 20

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) (DEVASTATED, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 8

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, slaves of every kind, humans of unknown types, evil) (WIPED OUT, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2 (OUT OF CONTROL)

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  RECONQUERED BY  FESTY DOG

  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - -

  FORRESTER 

  Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Planars (Celestials, Guardinals, Eladrin)  PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original Oerthian PL 230, Current Oerthian PL 214, Current Torilian PL 540

  FORSAKEN ONE 

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psion 20th / epic metamind 10th / sorceress 10th / shadow adept 10th / dreamweaver 10th, epic 100, Shade template, alignment neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL  22
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 26

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 12

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 6
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE

  - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (DEVASTATED) (M)  Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS 

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard 20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 46
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Eastern League) 

   Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2

  (The Iron League) 

   Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  - - - 

  JOHN BROWN 

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) (ALIVE) PL 7

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1 (ALIVE)

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  The Beings of the Cairn Hills (Monster hordes of Zagyg the Mad, monsters of Castle Greyhawk, secret bases of the Rhennee humans, Wardens of the Doomgrinder, dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, all alignments but few good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 28
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 9
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current  PL 6
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 6


  - - - 

  KABOOM 

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 23

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 10
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 27
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 13
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 6

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 29
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 31
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 25
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (MODERATE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 25

  - - - 

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10 / Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10 / Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2
  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 3
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (ALIVE) PL 6

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL)  Original PL 20, Current PL 11

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 15, Current PL 7

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 5
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 13
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 4

  RECONQUERED BY KALANYR

  - Humanoids of the Barrier Peaks (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED,  LFMR) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Humanoids of the Crystalmists (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED, LFMR ) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 2
  - Giants of the Barrier Peaks (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (DEVASTATED, LFMR) (M)  Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Crystalmists (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 7, Current PL 3
  - Giants of the Hellfurnaces (Giants of every evil kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (L)  Original PL 8, Current PL 4

  - - - 

  MAUDLIN 

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil)  (INTACT) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 15
  People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (INTACT, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 20
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 32
  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, evil under the mental domination of Acererak) (INTACT, LFMR) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 7
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) (INTACT, LFMR) (S)  Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  CONQUESTS BY MAUDLIN

  - Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Hill dwarves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, high elves, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
   - Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
  - Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL  1
  - Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1


  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  Seven Shadowlords, Chosen of Melkor, who make The Shadow Council, each has a power level of 2 including magic items and Chosen Of Melkor template. 

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 3

  Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) PL 2                   
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) PL 2
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) PL 2
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) PL 2
  Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) PL 2
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10, neutral evil) PL 2

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 52
  Shadow Throne (Was known as Domain of Greyhawk) (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all serving the Shadow Empire, all in the process of becoming Shades, evil) (SHADOW NATION, SEVERE LOSSES, LFMR) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (TOTAL KILL) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 0

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (L) PL 7

  - - - 

  SERPENTEYES 

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, human, 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) (ALIVE) PL 4

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED)
  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race  (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few goods) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 18, Current PL 17
  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 7

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 3
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 14
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 18
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 2
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (SEVERE LOSSES) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 20
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 7
  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) (MODERATE LOSSES)  Original PL 20, Current PL 26

  CONQUESTS BY SERPENTEYE

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR)  PL 2
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (DEVASTATED) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 12

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT 

  Hellmaster Phibrizzo (PC, male Half-Celestial (Death Slaad)/Half-Machine, Fighter 20, Barbarian 20, Planar Champion 10, Weapon Master 10 (Claw), Sorceror 20, Spellsword 2, Templar 1, Rogue 1, Epic 14 (10 Sorceror, 4 Fighter), chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (Quaggoths, treants, sentient trees, spirits of the woodlands, remorhaz, white puddings, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 10
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 5

  - - - 

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 2

  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 17

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 1
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (INTACT) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 12
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (INTACT) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (MODERATE LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3

  - - - 

  UVENELEI 

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED) 
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) (ALIVE) PL 6

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 30
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (MINOR LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 45
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (MODERATE LOSSES, LFMR) (LL) Original PL 30, Current  PL 35)

  - - - 

  VALKYS 

  Prince Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Dark Prince of the Unseelie (PC, dark elf (half-fiend template, shade template, balor special qualities), Wizard 20 / Cleric (Oberon) 20 / Skyknight 5 / Arcane Devotee (Oberon) 5 / Incantatrix 10 / Fae Battle Wizard 5 / Archmage 12 / Blackguard 2 / Fighter 6 / Mage Killer 10 / True Necromancer 10 / Guild Mage of  the Faerie Realm 5 / 50 Epic Levels, chaotic evil) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (BASE FORCE INTACT, LOSSES FROM MAGICAL RESEARCH, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BASE FORCE INTACT, LFMR, MORE BEING SUMMONED) PL 5
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Plunder from the City of the Gods (Assorted high technological items) PL 4

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD 

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) (ALIVE) PL 3

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) (ALIVE) PL 1

  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) (ALIVE) PL 5

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (SEVERE LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 19

  Peoples of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (WIPED OUT) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 1
   Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 5
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 4
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (SEVERE LOSSES) (S) Original PL 5, Current  PL 3
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 6
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (DEVASTATED) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 2

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (INTACT) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 2

  CONQUESTS BY WILLIAMS 

  - Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (DEVASTATED) (S)  Original PL 4, Current PL 2

   RECONQUERED BY WILLIAMS

  - Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (POISONED BY SHADE) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 0
  - - - 

  ZELDA 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments)  PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED)

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (MAJOR LOSSES) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 32

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (MINOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (MAJOR LOSSES) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 4

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  -  

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun) PL 107 + 17
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Sea Allies of the Solistarim, Solistarim Confederation) PL 86 + 15
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, The Coalition of Light and Shadow) PL 66 + 18
  CREAMSTEAK (Planar Celestials/Metallic Dragons/Good Nature Elementals, Tenser, Good Giants, Delrunian Alliance, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Gnarley Forest/Grandwood/Phostwood/Amedio Rainforest) PL 45 + 18
  DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Keoland) PL 47 + 15
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 99 + 19
  MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 174 + 18
   EDENA OF NEITH (Planar Evil Earth Elementals/Xeg-Yi/Yugoloths, Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 100 + 17
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, West Amedio Rainforest, Races of the Underdark) PL 64 + 15
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils)  224 + 41 (+ 540 (270 Oerthian) still in Realmspace)
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 93 + 17
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League) PL 59 + 26
  JOHN BROWN (Cairn Hills, Ket, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Iuz and Empire of Iuz) PL 83 + 20
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Good Giants, Sky and Sea League) PL 227 + 18
  KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 76 + 48
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi, Evil Undead, Vast Swamp, Sunndi, Acererak, People of Hempmonaland, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood) PL 100 + 20
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Shadow Throne) PL 100 + 38
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7 + 6
  SERPENTEYE (Planar Devils, Yugoloths, Efreet, Isles of Woe, Lost Elves, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) PL 174 + 18
  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT (Planar Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Evil Undead, Quaggoth Fells, League of the Warlords) PL 56 + 16
  TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Evil Giants, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) PL 70 + 19
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent) PL 119 + 19
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons) 24 + 22
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance) PL 83 + 16
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 44 + 12

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

Alyx 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Anabstercorian 3 (INTACT)
Black Omega 6 (MINOR LOSSES)
Creamsteak 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Dagger 6 (INTACT)
Darkness 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Mr Draco 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Edena of Neith  5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Festy Dog 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Forrester 6 (INTACT)
Forsaken One 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
GnomeWorks 2 (DEVASTATED)
John Brown 6 (INTACT)
Kaboom 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Kalanyr 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Maudlin 3 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 3 (SEVERE LOSSES)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Sollir Furryfoot 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Turrosh Mak 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Uvenelei 5 (MODERATE LOSSES)
Valkys 6 (INTACT)
William Ronald 4 (MAJOR LOSSES)
Zelda 0 

THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE

Alyx 8
Anabstercorian 2
Black Omega 8
Creamsteak 8
Dagger 8
Darkness 8
Mr Draco 8
Edena of Neith  6
Festy Dog 8
Forrester 20
Forsaken One 8
GnomeWorks 20
John Brown 8
Kaboom 8
Kalanyr 8
Maudlin 6
Lord Melkor (Talos) 18
Rhialto 4
Serpenteye 8
Sollir Furryfoot 6
Turrosh Mak 8
Uvenelei 8
Valkys 4
William Ronald 8
Zelda 8

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

Alyx 2
Anabstercorian 6
Black Omega 2
Bonedagger 2
Creamsteak 4
Dagger 2
Darkness 2
Mr Draco 2
Edena of Neith  2
Festy Dog 2
Forrester 14
Forsaken One 2
GnomeWorks 2
John Brown 2
Kaboom 2
Kalanyr 32
Maudlin 7
Lord Melkor (Talos) 13
Rhialto 2
Serpenteye 2
Sollir Furryfoot 2
Turrosh Mak 2
Uvenelei 3
Valkys 8
William Ronald 2
Zelda 2

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

Alyx 0 
Anabstercorian 2 (evil undead)
Black Omega 0 
Creamsteak 1 (good and neutral undead)
Dagger 0 
Darkness 2 (good undead)
Mr Draco 2 (evil undead)
Edena of Neith  2 (evil undead)
Festy Dog 0
Forrester 1 (good undead)
Forsaken One 2 (evil undead)
GnomeWorks 0 
John Brown 2 (evil undead)
Kaboom 2 (good undead)
Kalanyr 2 (evil undead)
Maudlin 2 (evil undead)
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2 (evil undead)
Rhialto 0 
Serpenteye 2 (evil undead)
Sollir Furryfoot 1 (evil undead)
Turrosh Mak 1 (evil undead)
Uvenelei 0 
Valkys 2 (evil undead)
William Ronald 0 
Zelda 0 

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE

Alyx  1
Anabstercorian  1
Black Omega  1
Creamsteak  1
Dagger  3
Darkness  1
Mr Draco  1
Edena of Neith  1
Festy Dog  1
Forrester  1
Forsaken One  1
GnomeWorks  1
John Brown  1
Kaboom  1
Kalanyr  2
Maudlin  1
Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
Rhialto  0 
Serpenteye  1
Sollir Furryfoot  2
Turrosh Mak  3
Uvenelei  2
Valkys  1
William Ronald  1
Zelda  1

  - - -

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE

Alyx  1
Anabstercorian  1
Black Omega  1
Creamsteak  1
Dagger  1
Darkness  1
Mr Draco  1
Edena of Neith  1
Festy Dog  1
Forrester  1
Forsaken One  1
GnomeWorks  1
John Brown  1
Kaboom  1
Kalanyr  1
Maudlin  1
Lord Melkor (Talos)  1
Rhialto  0
Serpenteye  1
Sollir Furryfoot  1
Turrosh Mak  1
Uvenelei  1
Valkys  1
William Ronald  1
Zelda  1

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

Alyx 1518
Anabstercorian 1502
Black Omega 1502
Creamsteak 1503
Dagger 1510.6
Darkness 1502
Mr Draco 1502
Edena of Neith  1502
Festy Dog 1502
Forrester 2100 and 1881
Forsaken One 1502
GnomeWorks 1881 and 1502
John Brown 1518.6
Kaboom 1541
Kalanyr 1502
Maudlin 1520
Lord Melkor (Talos) 2101 and 1502
Rhialto 1502
Serpenteye 1502
Sollir Furryfoot 1502 
Turrosh Mak 1502
Uvenelei 1528.6
Valkys 1502
William Ronald 1502 
Zelda 1502


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Rules Post*

THE RULES POST - TURN 2 

                                  RULE 1: TURNS 

                                  A Turn represents one month of game time; one month passed on Oerth, in Greyspace, on
                                  Toril, in Realmspace, and everywhere else. 
                                  Unless I post otherwise. 

                                  A Turn consists of a single thread. 
                                  The Turn goes until 200 posts have accumulated on the thread. 

                                  At that point, the Turn is over, I will declare Time Out, and post the results of that Turn. 

                                  I will begin a new thread for the next Turn, following that. 

                                  Every turn will start with the Lists Post and the Rules Post as the first 2 posts of the thread. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 2: WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN 

                                  Post to the thread. 

                                  Posting is everything. We are not using dice or cards here - this is the IR. 
                                  Posting is the lifeblood of the IR. What you post determines whether this works or does not
                                  work. 

                                  You Post to roleplay (and you should roleplay) 
                                  You Post to attack. 
                                  You Post to defend. 
                                  You Post whatever your imagination desires. 

                                  Remember that your Power can only do so much in one Turn; your Power can only do so much
                                  in one month of game time. 
                                  If you Post too many actions in a Turn, I will have to disregard your later action posts. 
                                  I'll try to tell you if you have reached the limit of what your Power could do in the Turn. 

                                  You can, and should, e-mail me. 

                                  You e-mail me to tell me your power is trying to advance it's civilization. 
                                  You e-mail me to tell me your Power is researching 10th level magic. 
                                  You e-mail me with questions, and comments, concerning the IR. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 3: WATCH FOR MY POSTS 

                                  I will attempt to post what is happening during the Turn, summarizing events up til that point. 
                                  If you log on, and face 50 to 100 unread posts, scan through the posts until you find mine. 

                                  Thus, I am attempting to make this process less intimidating and time consuming for you. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 4: HOW TO DESTROY YOUR FOES 

                                  You can connive and scheme, IC and OOC. 
                                  You can post that you are assaulting the enemy. 
                                  You can conquer his nations and peoples, and gain his Power Level for your own. 

                                  You can state you are devastating, not conquering, or you can do both - in which case your
                                  enemy permanently loses Power Level from the country being devastated, if you are
                                  successful. 
                                  You can make alliances. 
                                  You can betray your alliances. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 5: THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE 

                                  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the
                                  Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the
                                  Shadow Empire.) 

                                  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR! 

                                  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn. 
                                  These points start accumulating on Turn 2. 
                                  These points stack. Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely. 

                                  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers. 
                                  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race
                                  at the start of the next Turn. 

                                  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in
                                  the Technological Arms Race. 

                                  To a maximum of 4. No power can advance more than 4 points. 
                                  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum. 

                                  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what
                                  military weapons your Power can build: 

                                  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
                                  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously
                                  enter the field of Technomancy. 
                                  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons. 
                                  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons. 
                                  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons. 
                                  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry. 
                                  18 indicates World War One technology. 
                                  21 indicates early World War Two technology. 
                                  24 indicates late World War Two technology. 
                                  27 indicates nuclear weapons. 
                                  30 indicates ICBMs. 
                                  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons. 
                                  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons. 
                                  39 indicates your first space shot. 
                                  41 indicates your first moon landing. 
                                  45 indicates your first smart weapons. 
                                  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons. 
                                  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile
                                  defense shield. 

                                  There is another post (or will be, if I can manage it) called the Technological Addenda post. 
                                  There, I and all the others who are willing are commenting on what technology was invented
                                  when. 
                                  It is quite an eye opener. 
                                  Read it, and you'll get a better idea of what kind of nasty things your Power can invent, based
                                  on your point total and the chart above. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 6: ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION 

                                  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is
                                  advanced. 
                                  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the
                                  Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the
                                  Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution. 

                                  In other words, everyone on Oerth is medieval at the start. 

                                  Exception: The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire, which are more advanced. 

                                  - 

                                  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace advance one year into the Renaissance and Industrial
                                  Revolution per Turn, automatically. 

                                  You may choose to speed up this process by declaring you are allocating part of your Power
                                  Level to advancing your civilization. 
                                  E-mail me if you are doing this. 
                                  Do not post this to the boards. 

                                  For every 3 points you allocate, your Power advances 1 additional year into the Renaissance
                                  and Industrial Revolution. 

                                  You may allocate points to help other Powers advance their civilization. 
                                  Other Powers may allocate points to help you. 

                                  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance and Industrial
                                  Revolution, your Power gains the following benefits: 

                                  Your small nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 1 point, permanently. 
                                  Your larger nations and peoples increase in Power Level by 2 points, permanently. 
                                  Your very large nations or whole peoples increase in Power Level by 3 points, permanently. 
                                  If you have vast empires, or you represent an entire race, they gain 4 points of Power Level,
                                  permanently. 

                                  These benefits stack, so if your Power consists of many small nations, it will benefit from the
                                  increased Power Level of each and every one of those nations. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 7: THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

                                  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start. 
                                  Those Planar Races come and aid the Power calling them, automatically. 

                                  That Power gains 1 point per Turn for each Planar Race helping him, automatically. 

                                  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars. 
                                  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation. 

                                  A Power may claim the same Planar Race twice, or thrice (such as claiming the demons 3
                                  times.) 
                                  Such claims take the place of claiming other Planar Races. 

                                  If you discard one Planar Race during play, you can take another in it's place. 

                                  - 

                                  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per
                                  Planar Race claimed. 
                                  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups. 

                                  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 8: THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

                                  All Powers are assumed to be in the Magical Arms Race. 
                                  All Powers gain 1 point per Turn from this Race, automatically. 

                                  The return of the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace is the impetus for this new Arms Race. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 9: 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  THE CURRENT REALITY 

                                  All Powers in the IR are limited to 9th level magic or below. 
                                  10th and 11th level magic, is not possible currently. 

                                  The only exception is Vecna, and Vecna alone - not his Legions. 

                                  Vecna may use 10th level magic. 

                                  Vecna may not share the secrets of that magic with anyone else. 
                                  He can not share the secrets of 10th level magic even with the greatest mages in his direct
                                  service. 

                                  This means no power on the board can shift an army from place to place at will. 
                                  Your army must march, or fly, or otherwise find a way of transport, such as the Sky League
                                  currently has. 

                                  Vecna is again an exception - he can transport his entire army (but not someone else's)
                                  anywhere in a Turn. 

                                  Vecna can do anything within the abilities stated for those able to employ 10th level magic
                                  (See below in this rule.) 

                                  Wish spells, Miracle spells, Teleport Circle, and other such spells will not allow circumvention of
                                  the above restrictions. 

                                  I would suggest you not use Wish spells for any purpose in this IR - Wish spells always carry a
                                  heavy price for their use. 
                                  A Wish spell would - partly - protect you from the effects of a 10th level attack, but the price
                                  you'd pay would be high, and could be extremely high. (It could be as high as the damage
                                  from the still partially successful 10th level attack.) 

                                  Toril may not give the secrets of 10th or 11th level magic, or High Magic, to anyone in
                                  Greyspace or on Oerth, including anyone in the Lortmil Technomancy. 

                                  Toril may open Gates to Greyspace, and attempt to evacuate the civilian population of it's
                                  friends from Greyspace to Realmspace. 
                                  This is a one-way affair. If Toril opens such Gates, civilians may come to Toril, but Toril may
                                  not send anyone to Oerth (other than a few people to supervise the evacuation.) 
                                  THIS move on Toril's part does not open them to attack ... they retain their full strength, the
                                  Border Guard of Realmspace remains at full strength, and Toril is still considered to be
                                  uninvolved on Oerth, and at peace. 

                                  EXPLANATION OF THE CURRENT REALITY 

                                  Yes, the arrival of Kas and Vecna into the present has returned the Arcane Age, but it did not
                                  come back all at once. 
                                  The magic of Greyspace and Oerth is slowly strengthening, slowly changing, slowly reverting
                                  back to the eldritch level of the Arcane Age. 
                                  Accessing the greater magic of the Arcane Age is possible, but only after great effort and
                                  study, which has not been conducted yet. 

                                  The Torilians, accustomed to how magic works in Realmspace, are not prepared for the new
                                  reality in Greyspace, and need time to adapt also. 

                                  Vecna is the only being with sufficient insight and power to have enough understanding, as of
                                  yet, to use even 10th level spells. 
                                  And even he cannot use 11th level spells. 

                                  HOW TO IMPROVE YOUR MAGICAL CAPABILITIES 

                                  10TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  All Powers on Oerth and Toril are in the Magical Arms Race, and gain 1 point per Turn from this
                                  Race. 
                                  Because they are all in the Magical Arms Race, all Powers on Oerth may attempt to research
                                  how to employ 10th level magic. 

                                  The Torilians may also attempt to research how to use 10th level magic on Oerth. 
                                  To do so, they must have already deployed a force with a point value to Oerth, that force must
                                  remain on Oerth for at least one full Turn, and they must use the point value of that force (not
                                  their Realmspace point value) to conduct the research from. 

                                  Such research is MASSIVELY COSTLY, in money and in time, in danger to the researchers, and
                                  in the cost exacted from mind and body of the one who would dare to probe into such great
                                  secrets. 

                                  Here is what I mean by massively costly: 

                                  Millions of gold pieces (or the equivalent) required to set up the intricate and incredibly
                                  complicated experimental chambers and to obtain the specialized tools required for the
                                  experiments (not to mention the price the mages demand for themselves for this risky
                                  venture.) 
                                  Mages killed in the experiments, or permanently feebleminded, or taken by Planars, or aged
                                  to death, or turned into undead, or those who simply disappear never to be seen again. 
                                  Mages who permanently lose the ability to cast any magic. 
                                  The rampage of Planars who accidentally are set free by the experiments. 
                                  Wild Magic Storms that wipe out entire areas. 
                                  Explosions that level entire castles or whole parts of cities. 
                                  Disasters that transform entire populations into mutated monsters. 
                                  Unexplainable phoenomenon that results in city sized areas having a permanent and deadly
                                  change in the very essence of reality (for those of who you 
                                  remember the spell Mindspin, from Krynn, think of that.) 

                                  This research must be declared to me via e-mail. 
                                  Do not post it to the boards. 

                                  The Reward: 

                                  For every 10 points your Power spends on research, you gain an additional point in the Magical
                                  Arms Race. 
                                  Spend 30 points, and you will gain an additional 3 points in the Arms Race, gaining a total of 4
                                  points that Turn. 

                                  The Penalty: 

                                  For every 10 points you spend in research into 10th level magic, you lose 2 points of Power
                                  Level permanently - I will choose the nation or nations that drop in Power Level, based on your
                                  e-mails. 
                                  All the harmful fractions are rounded up, and none of the helpful fractions are. If you spend 7
                                  points in research, you lose 2 points permanently and you must spend an additional 3 points
                                  next turn (and lose another 2 points permanently) to achieve that extra 1 point in the Magical
                                  Arms Race. 

                                  Additional Rules: 

                                  You may lend points to another Power so they can conduct research. 
                                  They lose no points in Power Level at all. 
                                  YOU lose 2 points, permanently, in Power Level per 10 points you lent (and remember that if
                                  you loan less than 10 points, you still lose the 2 points.) 
                                  You most certainly DO NOT benefit yourself from lending points out - you gain nothing in the
                                  way of additional points in the Magical Arms Race for lending points to another Power! 
                                  They benefit from your blood, sweat, and tears, and you get nothing back for your generosity. 

                                  You may share your research. 
                                  If you share it with one other power, you and they split the gains (in other words, you and they
                                  gain 1/2 of 1 point per 10 points you spend on research) while YOU pay the price for the
                                  research in full (2 points per 10 points spent.) 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 2 Powers, and you and they gain 1/3 of 1 point per
                                  10 you spent, and you pay the full penalty of 2 points lost per 10 spent. 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 3 Powers, and you and they gain 1/4 of 1 point, and
                                  you still pay the full penalty. 
                                  Bequeath the benefits of your research to 4 Powers, and you and they gain 1/5 of 1 point, and
                                  you still pay the full penalty. 
                                  Etc. 
                                  In other words, if you share your research, they get the goods, and you get the shaft. 

                                  When you reach 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, your Power gains the ability to cast 10th
                                  level magic freely. 
                                  You gain all of the abilities stated in the Rules section for 10th level magic, plus anything
                                  appropriate your imagination thinks up, and I approve. 
                                  You gain the ability to transport all of your armies from one place to another during the Turn. 

                                  It will only cost, one way or another, 500 points of research done by you and/or others, and
                                  100 points of Power Level lost by you and/or others, to achieve this goal. 

                                  Of course, this sacrifice will enable only ONE Power to employ 10th level magic. 
                                  For TWO Powers to do so, 1000 points would have to be spent in research, and 200 points in
                                  Power Level lost. 
                                  For THREE Powers to do so, 1500 points would have to be spent in research, and 
                                  300 points in Power Level lost. 
                                  Etc. 

                                  Once you gain the secrets of 10th level magic, you MAY NOT SHARE IT WITH ANYONE ELSE. 
                                  You may continue to lend points, to help others - and continue to pay the price of this magical
                                  research, if that is your choice. 


                                  11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  11th level magic is even more awesomely painful and difficult to research than 10th level
                                  magic. 
                                  Even mighty Vecna must conduct research to relearn how to use 11th level magic in the
                                  Present! 

                                  You MUST know the secrets of 10th level magic before you can even consider attempting to
                                  learn the secrets of 11th level magic - any Power so foolish as to attempt to learn both 10th
                                  and 11th level magic at once is courting a magic disaster for the entire world of Oerth, not to
                                  mention themselves. 

                                  You must, obviously, have gained that 50 points in the Magical Arms Race, to begin research
                                  on 11th level magic. 

                                  Researching 11th level magic works like researching 10th level magic. 

                                  You spend 10 points to advance your Power Level in the Magical Arms Race by 1 additional
                                  point - every 10 points spent gives you 1 additional point in that Race. 

                                  When you reach a Power Level of 200 in the Magical Arms Race, you may freely use 11th level
                                  magic. 
                                  Vecna (with his jump of 50 points because he starts knowing the secrets of 10th level magic)
                                  need only attain a Power Level of 150 in the Magical Arms Race to freely employ 11th level
                                  magic. 

                                  For every 10 points of power you spend in research on 11th level magic, you lose THREE
                                  POINTS PERMANENTLY from your Power Level total - I choose the nations that suffer the loss,
                                  based on your e-mails. 

                                  So, if Vecna spends his entire 120 points on said magical research, he will end Turn One with
                                  13 points in the Magical Arms Race. 
                                  Almost a 10th of the way there. Almost a 10th of the way to 11th level magic. 
                                  Vecna and his Legions permanently loose 36 points of Power Level on that Turn - the price to
                                  be paid for research into such awesome and deadly secrets. 

                                  However, since Vecna gained 13 points in the Magical Arms Race, the loss is cut to 23 points,
                                  and Vecna begins the next turn with a Power Level of 97 (down from 120.) 

                                  - IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 10TH LEVEL MAGIC - 

                                  If your Power can employ 10th level magic, your Power gains all of the following: 


                                  Your entire army can move as many times as it wishes, to anywhere on Oerth or in Greyspace,
                                  during the Turn (if obliterated in a battle, obviously it can't move again.) 
                                  Your entire army can be protected from the hostile effects of Wildspace, being underwater, or
                                  being immersed in acid or lava. 
                                  Your entire army can be protected from magical curses, magical disease, and normal illness. 
                                  Your entire army can be relieved of the need for sleep and rest for over a week per Turn. 

                                  You can build ships immune to normal storms, waves, normal fire, and normal maritime
                                  ballistae and catapults. 
                                  You can build ships that will fly. 
                                  You can build ships that can submerge like submarines. 

                                  You can build walls around your cities that cannot be broken by siege equipment or even small
                                  artillery. 
                                  You can build structures within your cities that are immune to small artillery, the might of fairly
                                  powerful monsters, great heat, or earthquakes. 
                                  You can build great underground bunkers, extending for thousands of feet beneath the
                                  surface. 

                                  You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to
                                  other Planes of existence. 
                                  Your PCs, NPCs, and army (but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies)
                                  can freely use these Gates. 

                                  You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide,
                                  or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you
                                  please. 
                                  Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. 

                                  You can enable your cities to fly, as per Netheril, in which case they can move around at 20
                                  mph. 
                                  You can create a base of rock upon which to rest your flying cities, that is imprenable to
                                  anything less than large artillery or very great monsters. 

                                  You can alter the climate of your land, by one degree (arctic to subarctic to cold temperate to
                                  warm temperate to subtropical to tropical to equatorial - totally dry to dry to semidry to
                                  semiwet to wet to flooded) per Turn. 
                                  You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and
                                  fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn. 
                                  You may partially alter the geography in one place within your land, per turn (one part of a
                                  mountain range, a range of hills, part of a great river valley, the whole of a small river valley.)
                                  Such a change could involve diverting the course of a river, making mountains taller or shorter,
                                  making hills higher or lower, cleaving a new pass through the mountains, creating a small
                                  lake, drying up a 
                                  small lake, altering the size of a large lake, and similar lesser changes. 

                                  You may create one Mythal over one of your cities, or over a one thousand square mile area
                                  of your land, where reality can be drastically altered. 
                                  A Mythal could allow: 

                                  Your army could be healed totally after a few days within it. 
                                  Your army could be protected from magical disease or curses within it. 
                                  The whole area could be warded against teleportation or scrying into the area. 
                                  Certain races can be banned from the Mythal area, and be totally unable to enter (up to 10
                                  stated races.) 
                                  Every being in the Mythal area could gain up to 5 innate magical powers of 3rd level or less,
                                  while they remain in the Mythal. 

                                  You can greatly extend the lifespan of a handful of your people, to hundreds of years if
                                  human or halfling, a thousand if elven, dwarven, or gnomish. 

                                  You can attempt to give your entire population innate magical abilities of 2nd level or less
                                  (one ability per Turn.) 

                                  Your ability to attack another Power is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into account
                                  whenever you make an attack. 
                                  Your ability to defend yourself from an attack is greatly enhanced, and I will take this into
                                  account whenever you are attacked. 



                                  You can scry your enemies pitilessly with 10th level magic ... they cannot hide from you. 
                                  You can keep track of exactly where every PC and NPC in the IR is, at all times. (Amulets of
                                  Proof Against Detection and Location will not work against 10th level magic.) 

                                  Special restriction - you cannot attack and kill an enemy PC on Turn 1 (I want them to have a
                                  chance to read this rule, and sweat ... and have some chance to save themselves.) 
                                  However, NPCs are fair game on Turn 1. 

                                  - 

                                  You may throw a catastrophe upon one enemy nation (not Power, but nation.) 
                                  You choose the kind of attack: volcanic eruption, firestorm, earthquake, tidal wave, wild magic
                                  storm, super arctic cold (100 below zero), super heat wave (200 degrees), colossal storms and
                                  tempests, rains of acidic blood, rains of colorless 
                                  death, or anything else that pleases you. 
                                  If the enemy has 10th level magic, he can block your attack. 
                                  If the enemy uses a Wish spell, he can partly block it (I require the wording of the Wish spell
                                  in an e-mail.) 
                                  Mutiple Wishes could nullify your attack: take comfort in the fact your enemies will pay a very
                                  high price for using those Wishes to stop you. 
                                  This attack will devastate an area the size of a small country, such as Dullstrand or the Duchy
                                  of Ulek, or cause serious damage across a larger country like Furyondy or Ahlissa. 
                                  Your enemy's Power Level will suffer ... the Power Level of a small nation will be obliterated;
                                  the Power Level of a larger nation will be reduced. 
                                  Such an attack will permanently alter the geography, flora, fauna, and possibly the climate of
                                  the area attacked. 

                                  - 

                                  You can do many more things than the above: the above is only a sampling. 
                                  Your imagination is required here. Submit to me what it is you are trying to do with your 10th
                                  level magic, and I will arbitrate whether it can be done. 

                                  NOTE: Remember that, even though you have 10th level magic, you can still only take so
                                  many actions in a Turn. 
                                  If you take more actions than your Power could do in one month, I will inform you that you are
                                  at the limit ... and then disregard further actions from your Power. 

                                  IF YOUR POWER CAN EMPLOY 11TH LEVEL MAGIC 

                                  This section is under construction. 
                                  11th level magic is much greater than 10th level magic, and with it one can break the
                                  fundamental rules of Dungeons and Dragons. 

                                  For example, openings can be made in Crystal Spheres, or closed. 
                                  The climate over a vast region can be permanently altered to whatever climate is desired. 
                                  The Workings of Magic itself can be disrupted. 

                                  I am still considering this one. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 10: SPECIAL RULES ON TECHNOLOGY 

                                  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in
                                  Realmspace. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and
                                  in Greyspace. 

                                  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their
                                  own Technological Arms Race ... your Power must continue that.) 

                                  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth
                                  and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 
                                  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril
                                  and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 11: FROM TORIL TO OERTH / FROM OERTH TO TORIL 

                                  The United Commonwealth of Toril (and only the United Commonwealth of Toril) may send
                                  forces to Oerth. 
                                  The United Commonwealth of Toril has 1,000 points of Power Level. They can send as much of
                                  this to Oerth as they please. 
                                  Whatever Power Level they deploy to Oerth, however, loses half it's strength. 

                                  Thus, if the United Commonwealth sends 400 points of strength to Oerth, the force sent will
                                  only have a strength of 200 points on Oerth. 
                                  The United Commonwealth will have 600 points of it's own remaining, in Realmspace. 

                                  It would be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send more than half it's force to
                                  Oerth, since the Eternal Empire of Toril (with a Strength Total of 500) might decide to attack it.


                                  It would also be a really bad idea for the United Commonwealth to send most of it's force,
                                  because the Border Guard that protects Realmspace is supported by the United
                                  Commonwealth. 
                                  Currently, the Border Guard has sufficient power to protect Realmspace from any attack,
                                  including Vecna and his Legions. 
                                  For every point of power the United Commonwealth sends to Oerth, that is that much less
                                  strength the Border Guard has to protect Realmspace. 

                                  If the United Commonwealth sends forces to Oerth, those forces are under the following
                                  restrictions: 

                                  They may employ no technology higher than the late 18th century. 
                                  They may employ no 10th or 11th level magic. 
                                  They must remain on Oerth once sent until the next Turn, when they may retreat - if still alive
                                  to do so. 
                                  They cannot jump from one place to another on Oerth using magic, anymore than anyone else
                                  on Oerth can, except for Vecna. 

                                  If the force sent by the United Commonwealth is destroyed, the United Commonwealth will
                                  lose some of it's base Power Level as a result, permanently. 

                                  - 

                                  At the start, no Power on Oerth or in Greyspace may attack Toril or any place in Realmspace. 
                                  The Border Guard of the United Commonwealth is too strong for any force, even the Legions of
                                  Vecna, to penetrate. 
                                  This may change if the United Commonwealth depletes the Border Guard, in which case I will
                                  post the news. 

                                  If it does become possible for Oerth to attack Toril, you will face more than the United
                                  Commonwealth of Toril. 
                                  The Powers of Realmspace are likely to unite to fight you, unless you pull off some very
                                  shrewd diplomacy. 

                                  Other Powers in Realmspace include: 

                                  The Eternal Empire, PL 500 
                                  Hope Isle, PL 500 
                                  The Scro Star League, PL 300 
                                  The Church of Toril, PL 100 

                                  In their home system, the people of Realmspace have full access to their technology (Terran
                                  equivalent 2100), their 10th level magic, and their 11th level magic. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 12: HIGH LEVEL PCS AND NPCS 

                                  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 1. 
                                  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 2. 
                                  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 3. 
                                  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 4. 
                                  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition has a Power Level of 5. 

                                  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items
                                  (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further. 
                                  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most
                                  extraordinary of conditions. 

                                  The above applies to NPCs. 
                                  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth. 

                                  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL
                                  is enhanced further. 

                                  - - - 

                                  RULE 13 - THE CITY OF THE GODS 

                                  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for
                                  the IR. 
                                  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the
                                  United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared. 
                                  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots. 

                                  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map
                                  to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim. 

                                  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods. 
                                  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else. 

                                  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies. 
                                  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2,
                                  permanently. 
                                  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing. 

                                  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1%
                                  chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out
                                  there existing that can raid it. 
                                  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR. 

                                  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens. 

                                  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately. 
                                  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other
                                  Powers in the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Everyone (and that includes you, Melkor, Serpenteye, Mr. Draco, Maudlin, Rhialto) - Your Seers are all reporting that Vecna is going to do something truly awful.
  Something truly insane.
  If he is not stopped.
  If he is not killed.
  Before the end of Turn 4 (the next Turn), it will happen.

  And your Seers are able to deduce what it is Vecna is going to do.

  Vecna is going to open a Gate, and let the Elder Ones into Greyspace.
  He is also going to use his 10th level magic to stab a poisoned knife into the very vitals of Oerth, creating a 10th level plague that will cause all that grows - tree, brush, and grass - upon Oerth to become poisoned, twisted, and / or evil.
  He also is going to attack, with all his Legions, in order to stop you from researching any way to save yourselves from Acererak's plague.  And he will strengthen that plague, so that it cannot be cured by anything short of a Wish or Miracle spell.
  He also intends to storm the City of the Gods, with the specific intent of awakening it, so that it will bring it's weapons of superscience to bear upon you all.
  He intends to escape into his pocket dimension, while your world dies, and watch it all from a safe distance.
  When it all is over, he intends to return, with 11th level magic, subdue the Elder Ones, and rule over a world of the Living Dead.

  Only the Suel and those allied with them (such as the Dark Union and Shade) will be spared, for Vecna intends to take them with him into the Pocket Dimension.
  And even they will forevermore be his slaves.

  Vecna intends to do all of that.
  Vecna ... will ... do all of that.
  Unless you stop him.
  Unless you kill him.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Ingrate.*

Iuz you ingratefull basterd. I saved you from the destruction that was leaning over you. I took out the futuristic weapons of destruction that were brought to bear upon you and you ignore the whole situation. This will be rememberd, this won't pass by forgotten.

Acerak, any interest in explaining what you are coming to do in our nice abandonned mountain range?

OOC: Sexy Plague


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Ingrate.*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Acerak, any interest in explaining what you are coming to do in our nice abandonned mountain range?*



MMmmm... no  I'll leave when you want me to, though.


----------



## Serpenteye

------Edena wrote:
As a direct result, churches to the God Emperor start sprouting up like weeds from the Bone March to Medegia, and the faithful flock in droves to pray to their benign savior. 
Their loyalty to him is now fanatic. 
Anyone in the Dark Union who so much as even speaks an ill word about the God Emperor, or denies his divinity, is set upon. 
Despite everything the God Emperor can do to stop the situation, his overly euthusiastic followers burn and destroy hundreds of churches of other faiths across the Dark Union, and kill those they consider infidels and traitors. 
When the God Emperor sends his army to stop this, his followers stop, but the followers of the other religions got the message, and most of them pick up and flee the Dark Union, or flee into the havens of Adri Forest and the Grandwood. 
The Lost Elves, alone, do not worship the God Emperor, nor are they much affected by what is going on around them. 

All this worship and adoration is sufficient. 
Congratulations, Serpenteye. 
Your character is now a Demipower. His PL increases to 5, as Divinity becomes his. 
------

So it is done. The first stage has been completed and The God Emperor is worshiped by all of the people. Then a proclamation goes out to the people of the Dark Union.

"The God Emperor is the one true God of the people of the Union. He has carried his people and his empire to greater power than you have ever before enjoyed. Not even the old Great Kingdom of Aerdi was as blessed with power as the new Empire. Under His protection the Union has wethered crises that would have destroyed it without him and emerged triumphant against all odds. His hand protected you from the plague and threw it against the infidels as punishment for their sin. By his will was the people of Aerdi spared. By his will is the people of Aerdi fast growing richer, healthier and happier. By His blessing do you live. All praise the God Emperor! All worship the God Emperor! As of this moment all religion other than His Church of Aerdi is banned from the Dark Union and the Great Empire of Aerdi. Rejoyse, people of Aerdi, for no more shall you be tormented by false Gods! Rejoyse in your new future in the arms of the one true God."

One hour before the proclamation was read an order went out to the assassins, and 30 minutes later to the armies of the Dark Union. To kill or imprison all clerics of other faiths than that of the God Emperor troughout the Union. The Assassins were already in position to strike. Only the Sahuagin were exempt from the order. The Evil Elves of the Adri were, before the order went out, separated from each others and distributed among the armies of the Union, one elf in one unit, one treant in another, and kept under careful guard.  

-
A secret message is sent to Acererak. "Your loyalty to our alliance is beyond comparison. Rest assured that it will be repayed."
-
-----------Another quote of Edena:
He intends to escape into his pocket dimension, while your world dies, and watch it all from a safe distance. 
When it all is over, he intends to return, with 11th level magic, subdue the Elder Ones, and rule over a world of the Living Dead.
------------

As far as I understand the rules Vecna does not have a sufficient number of powerpoints to reach 11th level magics. It costs 200-100=100 lost points to research tenth level magics, and several times more for 11th. Vecna's 100 points are insufficient. Even if he intends to use the Shade's or my greater power it would be insufficient, unless one can advance ones (and it would have to be mine) civilization in a demiplane.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Gratz!*

Serpent the demigod 

And maudlin ok just wanted to check if there was any evil sceme going on  you just go ahead and enjoy yourself


----------



## Serpenteye

*Thanks!*

In celebration of the proclamation one day of feasting is announced. Troughout the Union people are given gifts and alms by the Church of Aerdi and great parades are arranged in the major cities. Lavish gifts are sent with the Union Ambassadors to foreign lands, with greater gifts to the rulers of the lands of our allies.


----------



## Festy_Dog

Silver Phase looks on as Khelarque scries whats happening for him. 

"Amazing, chaos unlike ever before. We are fortunate to have isolated ourselves for the time being. You know Khelarque, we will have the power to create something far worse than that, but I guess it all depends on what Kalanyr has planned. I spoke to him recently but not for long, we both are very busy, but there's something..............never mind. If he has something planned he'll tell us about it, I'm sure. But in the meanwhile we need plans to fix up our current state world-wide, everyone is feeling the hurt from tenth level magic research, and I doubt that we'll be able to help much more should eleventh level magic become needed. And I know it will," Silver slumped where he sat in his crypt, his mind heavy with the costs of helping his good friend and ally, "I cannot explain his odd behaviour, he must be planning something to help us, I hope, I really can't be sure!"

Khelarque decided to give his companion some advice, "You have known him for a long time indeed, since long before my grandfathers were born, and if this totally new behaviour has you worried be on your toes and ready for anything, he probably has something outrageous up his sleeve. I can't get along with him too well, your attitude is very similiar to mine so I don't know how you can stand him."

Silver smiled as best as an undead kobold can and patted his friend on the shoulder. He walked over to his coffin and layed down within it.

"Khel, have you ever thought of becoming a liche?" he asked.

"A little, I'm going to wait untill after we win this war before I try, as a kind of celebration I guess," he replied.

"That's good, I'm glad for you. Glad that you can still be optimistic about the odds against us. I hope your optimism is contagious," Silver sighed," I'm going to rest a while, maybe you should do the same. We'll need to be fresh to handle situations which may arise tommorow."

With that Silver closed his eyes and without a sound the coffin lid placed itself over the top of him, protecting him from the outside world.

"Ahh, old friend, I've seen whats in store for you. Lets see if you can get through it safely and become victorious in the end," Khelarque said quietly to himself as he he strode out of the room, off to his own quarters.


----------



## Kalanyr

Deep within the bowels of the Oerth Kalanyr studies his tomes and shakes his wings in irritation yet ,more reddy-green scales falling from his body.

He looks up to speak to an advisor

"So Acererak has unleashed an undead plague? Interesting, I wonder why he picked the strain , elves are immune too? Send someone to find out"

"Oh and send someone to congratulate the God Emperor on his becoming a Demi-God"

"Has Tharzidun spoken on whether his Black Brotherhood are behind the earlier chaos? I want to know!"


----------



## The Forsaken One

Serpenteye, with the impossibility of Vecna to research 11th level magic and to advance your civilisation you weer right. As I quote from the Rules:

"You can create Pocket Dimensions. In these realities, your civilian population can safely hide, 
or you may use these to house troops (in stasis, obviously) or supplies, or anything you 
please. 
Nothing can break into your Pocket Dimensions that does not also have 10th level magic. "

IN STASIS, so you can't do anything there but sit..


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Seers stated specifically that Vecna would return with ELEVENTH LEVEL MAGIC, crush the Elder Ones who had crushed the world, and rule a world of the Living Dead.

  IC, do you doubt your own Seers?
  If you do, do you doubt everyone else's Seers also?

  And as for the stasis thing, that is optional.
  Vecna could take his people into a pocket dimension, and keep them quite active if he wanted to.
  Consider that an update to the rules.

  - - -

  I see clearly that the warning of the Seers has either been overlooked, ignored, or dismissed by a number of Powers.
  Very well.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Ah, that's not true Edena. Some just take their time and see what's happening and what everyone is doing for stupid and rash things. We like to do things well planned and everything considered we aren't in any trouble and we are glad to stay out of it. We will observe and act accordingly instead of riscing to do anything rash and stupid while you do not comprehend the full plots and intregues yet. We take it very seriously and quick action might be the right thing to do but we like to be sure of what moves we make

We have the time... for now.



And the updates to the rules makes it al make sense


----------



## kaboom

the Sky-Sea League is working on a cure.
Did my trick work? Here it is again:
I cast a wish spell stating: I wish that the undead being known as Acerack is not able to repel the magical influence of a helm of opposite alignment the next time one is placed on his head. Then with haste and two minds cast I teleport w/o error next to Acerack, put a helm of opposite alignment on him and teleport w/o error out.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Undead are immune to mind effecting and I think such a helmet works mentally.... so I really really really think it's not gonna work... and you might run into someone constantly prepared with PL 15 and a quickend timestop.

And knowing that Ace knows his stuff he's gonna open a can of whoopass on you boy if he catches you....


And Kaboom... how much I like that you ignored my stunt earlier today. Did you miss it or are you just ignoring that stunt? Just curious


----------



## Forrester

Vecna really IS insane: 



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> And your Seers are able to deduce what it is Vecna is going to do.
> 
> Vecna is going to open a Gate, and let the Elder Ones into Greyspace.
> He is also going to use his 10th level magic to stab a poisoned knife into the very vitals of Oerth, creating a 10th level plague that will cause all that grows - tree, brush, and grass - upon Oerth to become poisoned, twisted, and / or evil.
> He also is going to attack, with all his Legions, in order to stop you from researching any way to save yourselves from Acererak's plague.  And he will strengthen that plague, so that it cannot be cured by anything short of a Wish or Miracle spell.
> He also intends to storm the City of the Gods, with the specific intent of awakening it, so that it will bring it's weapons of superscience to bear upon you all.
> He intends to escape into his pocket dimension, while your world dies, and watch it all from a safe distance.
> When it all is over, he intends to return, with 11th level magic, subdue the Elder Ones, and rule over a world of the Living Dead.
> *





1) Let the Elder Ones into Greyspace.

I call your attention to the rules regarding what can be done with 10th level magic:

"You can create permanent Gates, from your land to other places on Oerth, in Greyspace, or to other Planes of existence. 
Your PCs, NPCs, and army (*but not the armies of other Powers or any kind of Planar Armies*) can freely use these Gates."

10th level magic is powerful, but not THAT powerful. Can't bring the Elder Races in with such gates. 

Which frankly, makes sense. We've had 10th level magic for awhile now on Toril, and no one was able to bring in the Elder ones. The complexity and TIME it takes to perform such a ritual is simply tremendous. It probably would take 11th level magic, at least. The idea that with a snap of one's fingers one can bring in the Elder Races with 10th level magic is ludicrous. 

What's next? Can an Illithid with 10th level magic decide to extinguish the sun within a month's time? Because that's the level of task we're talking about here. 

2) 10th level plague over Oerth to kill/twist all plant life

Again, I bring your attention to the rules:
"You can alter the flora and fauna of your land, by one level of change (from the flora and fauna of the warm temperate lands, to the flora and fauna of the subtropics) per turn."

That's of YOUR land. One level. With 10th level magic. This kind of magic -- an Oerthian-extending plague that kills all fauna -- is the kind of thing that MIGHT be done with 11th level magic. Maybe. Maybe it could be done with 10th level magic over the course of a few months. But no -- he threatens that with a snap of the fingers, all plant life is dead/evil, unless we stop him immediately? With 10th level magic? 10th level magic is good, but it ain't that f'ing good. 

3) He also is going to attack, with all his Legions, in order to stop you from researching any way to save yourselves from Acererak's plague.

Bring it. 

4) He will strengthen that plague, so that it cannot be cured by anything short of a Wish or Miracle spell.

So with 9th level magic + 10th level magic someone can cause a plague that can kill everyone on Oerth within 3 weeks if they can't get Wish cast on them. 

Again, I think we're getting into 11th level magic territory here. Before, 10th level magic could be used to cause (for instance) earthquakes or storms or whatnot that could hurt large countries, and devastate small countries. ONCE a turn. 

How convenient for Mr. V. that now he can just kill everyone, everywhere, in one turn, using magic with the same power. 

Maybe he could use his 10th level magic so that it affected elves (if that's the way he wanted to go  ), or -- and this is still a bit of a stretch -- so that Remove Disease didn't give immunity in the future -- everyone would have to get the cure every three or four weeks, or die. 

5) He also intends to storm the City of the Gods.

This, he can do. The City will attack him back, of course -- they will go after whoever breached their defenses first. And it seems likely that they know that Vecna is out there, and if WE know what Vecna is threatening, then they do as well.

But yes, he could do this, and cause a huge huge amount of trouble. I was wondering when he was going to try this. Unfortunately it turned out to be sooner, not later. 

6) When it all is over, he intends to return, with 11th level magic, subdue the Elder Ones, and rule over a world of the Living Dead.

Subdue the elder ones with 11th level magic? Good f'ing luck. I suppose he's insane enough to believe he might be able to do it -- but the Angels on Toril fear the coming of the Elder Ones, and we've got 11th level magic out the ying-yang there. 

I'm guessing that you really aren't in "stasis" when in a pocket dimension, and I'm guessing that he COULD -- very very slowly -- get 11th level magic if he brought the Shade and the Dark Union with him. He could force them to work for him, and force them to do "Industrialization" as well, so that their PLs rose and fell as they worked on 11th level magic. It would probably take years, though. 

-----
In conclusion, Vecna is insane if he thinks he can do, within one month's time, ANY of the above (with the exception of attacking us/attacking the City of the Gods) with mere 10th level magic. 

But hey, he's insane, so there you go. 

But I'm going to confirm all this, Edena. 

Unlike everyone on Oerth, I'm used to 10th level magic. 
I'm used to ELEVENTH level magic. 

And I know what it can do, and what it can't do. 

I talk to my seers and confirm that what Vecna intends to do, he cannot, not within a months time. Except attack, of course. 

Lord Forrester


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Question.*

Anyone interested in updating me on what the hell the elder races are...? They seem like ultimate whoopass incarnated but if anyone wants to explain? Be my guest.


----------



## kaboom

what stunt, Forsaken?

Edena: did you get my email?


----------



## Black Omega

*Repost*

Coalition of Light and Shadow 
Highfolk 
Red Death + One Week 

Siobhan's Study is not half as neat as it once was...numerous stacks of paper and parchment littering the tables and chairs. Siobhan herself is nearly unrecognizable under the sealed white environmental suit, breathing mask and heavy gloves. 

"To the Circle of Eight, It's an honor to be in touch with you again. I hope the research into the plague is coming along well. The technocracy and the Torillians remain free of it. Get in touch with them to coordinate research on how to stop, or at least slow the plague. The more we can slow it the more can be healed by our clerics. Thank you and best wishes. 
Siobhan Silirevnur." 

A knock at the door disturbs the fae's plotting "Just slide the papers under the door, Morre! Make sure they were treated first!" 

"good news!" comes the voice through the door "The plague won't effect us! Elves and fae are immune!" 

Siobhan yanks off her mask, panting a little "Great....I was starting to feel claustriphobic. Ok..ok..come on in then...we've still got orders to get out." 

"To Azaghul Doomhammer, Warden of the Sepia and Perren March. We've sent all the clerics we can to help stem the tide of the disease. Do your best to restore order, but as peacefully as possible. The people are panicked and it's understandable. But they are still our people...be as gentle as you can but get the job done. We have to be ready in case of attack. Siobhan."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Wish fails, Kaboom.
  Acererak cannot be done away with so easily.

  - - -

  And now that you have figured out that Vecna cannot do most of what the Seers are saying he is going to do, you must ask yourself a question:

  Who sent the vision to the Seers?
  Why was it sent?
  What were the senders trying to achieve?
  Who are the senders?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Question.*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Anyone interested in updating me on what the hell the elder races are...? They seem like ultimate whoopass incarnated but if anyone wants to explain? Be my guest. *




Big, slimy, tentacular god-things. Chtulu (sp?) is one of the lesser kind of these creatures and he can, apparently, kill dozens of adventurers of any level every round without a save, attackroll or spellresistance.


----------



## The Forsaken One

kaboom- the "testing" of your defenses.. it's nice to know when you are "attacked" so I'd start paying some attention  it's in the first thread turn3.

Serpent- Tnx ok big nasty oozy slimy things with tentacles... Ilsensine is one too! 

Visions- Black Brotherhood is what my wits are telling me..... since they started with allout crap.... and now they are trying to lure everyone into attacking the most potent foes they have and who are digging hard and deep into their organasation. They are just tricking others in doing the dirty work for them and getting the pressure of them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

While Archcleric Hazen is trying to figure out why the Seers would be so badly mislead concerning what Vecna was going to do ... they have stated he is going to do a whole bunch of things he cannot do, say they ... he has his progress report on the Red Death.
  The effort to stop it is going well.
  The efforts of the Torilians, combined with the efforts of the clerics of the Kevellond League, have immunized the military, and are well on their way through the civilian population.

  And even if a few people die, and become undead, they cannot reinfect people with the disease.
  Of course, being undead, they can still KILL people, but the Kevellond League has plenty of clerics to deal with a few undead.

  Archcleric Hazen takes a badly needed rest in his chair, looking out across the sky.
  It is midday, the birds are singing, and the sun is shining down warm and bright on this late summer day.
  In the trees, a breeze softly rustles the leaves.  It is going to be one of those long, slow, summer evenings where the fireflies light up the dimness with their sparkling glory.

  The birdsong comes back to Archcleric Hazen's mind.
  One thing about birds, they sure sing beautifully.  Hazen notes that if everyone could sing like birds do, the choirs in the churches would draw in every person in the Realm to listen to them.
  Listening to them, Hazen also notes there sure are a lot of birds.  Birds everywhere.  Why, there must be millions of birds in Veluna alone.
  Billions upon billions of them, in the vast wide world.

  Archcleric Hazen sits back, sipping his drink, taking his ease, relaxing after the long grueling day of healing people from the Red Death.

  Then it hits.
  The glass shatters on the pavement, the drink pouring across the flagstones, forgotten.

  Billions of them.  Billions.

  Archcleric Hazen hastily throws detect magic, and detect evil.
  And there it is.

  It is very faint, and it has been overlooked so far by everyone, but it is there.

  The faint, fatal tinge of red.  Within the birds.
  They are incubating with the Red Death.

  I assume Archcleric Hazen runs yelling back into the church, calling for divinations.

  The divinations show the worst is true.

  All the birds are infected.  Every one, except for those directly associated with the Faerie.
  Not only that, but all of the animals are infected.
  And all of the Sea Life of Oerth.

  Acererak underestimated the strength of his own disease.  He may have intended the plague to strike at humans, demihumans, and humanoids only.
  It is striking at every mammal on the planet.
  The reptiles are immune, but not the mammals.

  Then, Archcleric Hazen comes to a grim conclusion.

  Yes, the undead produced by the disease cannot reinfect someone that is immune.
  But they can still kill that person.
  And there will not be only a few undead.
  There will not be only a moderate number of undead.
  There will not be only a tremendous, endless army of undead.
  There will be countless billions of undead.

  Unless a miracle occurs.

  - - -

  Vecna, who did not send the disease and had nothing to do with the whole thing, nevertheless is currently laughing.
  He cradles Ahlissa, and comments:

  The Servitor Races are finally coming to a True Comprehension of the situation.
  And no, the Dark Union will not escape.
  Neither will the Scarlet Brotherhood.
  Neither will the Underdark Races.
  Nobody will escape.
  Acererak, my friend, you are more powerful and worthy than you give yourself credit for.
  But tsk, tsk ... you have overdone yourself, my friend.  You should be a little more careful.  Our worthy subjects, the Suel, will suffer also from this.
  Oh well ... the weak will be weeded out, and the strong shall survive.  The way it should be.

  Vecna leans back, definitely taking his ease, watching the happenings across the Flanaess in his magic mirror, drinking an unholy concoction which for him is the equivalent of fine wine.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Yes - as for what the seers have been saying, that's a load of bull.  I may not be familiar with 10th level magic, and I'm definitely not familiar with 11th level magic, but I'm assuming that Forrester knows what he is doing.  That's what we get for using divination magic, I suppose.

As for the cure to this disease, Edena... how goes our research?  I'm primarily interested in our main research facilities, but I'd also like to know how that "tiny golem" project is going.  Are we getting anywhere?  Have we found references to this disease in older texts?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, GnomeWorks.
  The Lortmil Technomancy is very close to having an innoculation for the disease.
  They are even ready to mass produce it, once it is finalized.

  The Lortmil Technomancy long ago deduced what the disease was.
  It was created as a battle weapon by the suel mages of the Arcane Age, and it was originally an 11th level spell.

  Acererak has thrown a greatly weakened version of it, which has simply spread out of control.

  Unfortunately, it just spread out of Acererak's control also.
  I seriously doubt Acererak intended that his illness strike at the birds, animals, and sea life of the world.
  Yet, that is what it is doing now.

  The Lortmil Technomancy has no hope of making enough innoculations for the birds and animals.
  That is impossible.

  It would appear that Oerth is about to be hit by the greatest Undead Plague in it's entire history, starting late on Turn 4.


----------



## kaboom

*Thayadon's sending*

Thayadon Fasfoni does an Oerth-wide sending.

A voice is herd by every creature on Oerth, stating: I am Thayadon Fasfoni, King of the Sky-Sea League.  The Red Death has infected all mammals.  It will kill everyone, unless something is done.  We of the Sky-Sea League are going to do that something.  I have heard that on Toril, after the elves of Evermeet were killed, they unleashed powerful and deadly magic on that world.  The magic would have destroyed every being on Toril, if not for the heroic actions of the Psionics League.  The Psionics League sacrificed themselves.  This sacrifice enabled the Tortallons to survive.  We, of the Sky-Sea League, are doing the same thing.  Our life forces will fuel the magic to destroy the Red Death.  Although not all of us will die, many will, including me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna hears this, and snorts.

  Then he speaks to himself:

  How noble.  How utterly lofty and selfless.

  Of course, Acererak will simply start a second plague, right after they all kill themselves stopping the first one.


----------



## Serpenteye

*The Plague*

This is bad. Very, very bad. But the Dark Union can still be spared. Acererak gave us the antidote, after all. That is the reason why the Union was not affected earlier. Since we have the antidote all we have to do is find a way to mass produce it and distribute it throughout the Union territories via the water or the air into all organisms. 
All researchers available (quite a few since we have over 200ppts) are put to work doing this. The God Emperor himself takes an interest in the studies. Acererak is contacted for scientific cooperation.


----------



## kaboom

Sorry, that I didn't say exactly what the Sky-Sea League is doing.

We are casting a 9th level spell that destroys the red death and make everyone immune to it.  This spell has been heightened with the life force of half the Sky-Sea League.

We are doing this to, quite simply, to save the world.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, i finally got back to the boards (after half a week) and caught up on everything that's happened so far.

Edena, i'd like to point out that Kas along with his legiona ARE FROM the arcane age and familiar with 10th and 11th level magic.  We know all the diseases that were created then.  Thus we know how they can be stopped (even if we don't have 10th or 11th level magic to stop them with).  So, using our knowledge of the diseases of that time, both magical and natural, we will begin a program in the Dark Union of making everybody immune to each disease (or at least as resistant as possible) from the arcane age that we can.  This will take a long time, so we start with the people in charge of the armies and territories.


----------



## Forrester

No need to do anything drastic quite yet, Kaboom. 

We are working on a cure that can be distributed through the world's waterways and water supplies. Admittedly, distribution is a problem at this point, but we're going to make the cure first, and worry about distribution later. 

And, you know what -- working on a cure is pretty much moot at this point. 

There is ALREADY a cure out there -- and some without 10th level magic have it. And we know that they have it, for we know that they aren't getting sick. 

Any antidote that is being distributed to millions of people can be stolen fairly easily by a well-trained force of shadowdancers. Hell, anything being distributed to millions of people can be stolen fairly easily by a bunch of common rogues. 

Acererak was nice enough to protect his friends by giving them the antidote, but now he gets to protect his enemies as well, for there is simply no way that something being distributed to *every* member of the Dark Union and the Shade empires, including lowly farmers/civilians/whatnot, can possibly be kept from a team of industrious thieves. 

Especially if they are industrious Kender thieves. 

Edena, I think it is safe to say that we have access to the cure at this point, no? The question is, how long will it take us to mass-produce it, and then, distribute it . . . 


Forrester


----------



## Forrester

Don't be foolish, KABOOM! Your legions will be necessary in the wars ahead. 

Give us a week or two to see what we can do through normal means. It is a generous sacrifice (if it works), but it is not a necessary one. 

Not yet. 

Forrester


----------



## kaboom

*fine, I won't do it yet.*

ok, it's not nesessary yet, so I'll hold off with it.

Forrester, drop the kender bomb.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: fine, I won't do it yet.*



			
				kaboom said:
			
		

> *ok, it's not nesessary yet, so I'll hold off with it.
> 
> Forrester, drop the kender bomb. *




Yes, please do. Go ahead, blow up some Kender. Shove some gunpowder up their cavities and let them burn.


----------



## kaboom

the kender bomb is 10 PL of  kender released in your lands.


----------



## Maudlin

Oh dear, oh my. Countless billions of undead.

I do hope it can be stopped. Just imagine if it can't. All those freewilled creatures attacking every living thing on the planet.

Why, one would almost need a way to control those multitudes of undead, all at the same time, just to rein them in.

Who do we know who could do that? Hmmm... Nobody. Not yet. But there is one who is very close.

Wouldn't it be a delightful irony if the only chance the rest of the world had for survival was to make the Apotheosis happen? Imagine that. Destiny has a sense of humor, and he's been watching a lot of Film Noir.

So let's make sure that never happens, eh?


----------



## Maudlin

Forrester, Acererak has foreseen that eventuality. You can steal the antidote if you like, forfeiting any number of operatives.

Won't do you any good.


----------



## Forrester

10PL of Kender would be tens, if not hundreds of thousands of Kender . . . and that's going a little too far . 

No, this is a much smaller force of Kender. Probably not even a thousand. 

This is a pretty easy mission for a Kender, after all. 

"Go get the antidote that they're distributing to the millions in their nation, and bring us back a sample." 

Yes, a pretty easy mission. 

Especially a genetically-modified Kender. Enhanced Dexterity, ability to camouflage himself by changing skin tone and texture, prehensile toes, and so forth . 

Oh, my yes. 

Forrester

EDIT:

MAUDLIN -- Acererak didn't think that the disease would spread to the mammals and the rest of the world, though, did he? So I doubt he can see and prevent all attempts to use this antidote to cure others.  

Regardless of how powerful the disease is, this is something caused by a 9th level spell. By one nation. 

The combined archmagery of ten other nations + a sample of the antidote (perhaps brought back in an AM Field so that nothing silly happens to it in the interim) should be sufficient to foil even YOUR plans. 

.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Completely unknown IC to everybody except Forrester:

Lying previously unnoticed near a tall marble collumn, Forrester sees a small silver box.  Upon closer inspection, inside of it is a small vial made of glass, containing about 10ml of a dark-greenish fluid.  There is a note attached to the vial, it reads:

"Here is what you seek mighty Forrester.  Use it wisely.  Remember for the future, seek not for the blade when dealing with those desiring peace.

-Sincerely,
An Ancient Friend"

Also, in a small compartment below the vial in the box, there is a very polished silver sphere.  When held, it reveals to the mind of the holder a listing of every disease (magical or natural) that has been ever encountered by the legions of Kas and/or Kas himself, in the arcane age.  Also, it lists the symptoms and effects of said diseases, along with what was known during the arcane age to cure them.

On the underside of the box, etched in the runes of the dwarves is a message, it reads: "Forrester, know this, betray not the knowledge of your friends you may not know you have.  Use this wisely, and keep the source of wisdom a closely gaurded secret.  For there are those who may not wish for such knowledge to spread."
-----


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

And so, two things happen at once that have not happened on Oerth before. (For Uvenelei and his Alliance of the Crescent also did something amazing.)

  A strike force of kender shadowdancers invades the Dark Union of Oerth.
  Using the skills that only kender have, and the taunt ability that only kender have, and utterly fearless, they slip right through the defensive fortifications of the Dark Union, through her armies, and into her Heartland.
  They obtain the antidote (along with a large number of other things) and slip back through the enemy lines.

  They are partially successful because the Dark Union has never heard of kender, never seen a kender, and simply do not have any idea of the capabilities of these beings.
  They are agog, those that meet with the kender (and are subsequently subdued and tied up by them.)

  News comes to the God Emperor from a VERY frightened messenger (he's afraid he's about to be killed) that an army of CHILDREN just successfully penetrated the impenetrable defenses of the Dark Union, stole the MASSIVELY GUARDED stores of antidotes, then made off successfully with their plunder back THROUGH the army lines, even though the army was on high alert and looking for them!

  Forrester and his allies are successful in gaining the antidote.

  At the same time, the Alliance of the Crescent releases it's own Plague.
  This Plague is almost a sentient force, and it is good in alignment.
  Like Acererak's Plague, it spreads very quickly, for it is very contagious.
  The Alliance of the Crescent liberally scatters it across the entire Flanaess, and from there it spreads across the world.

  The living are immune to it.
  It is 100% fatal to undead.

  Where it meets Acererak's disease, incubating in the birds, animals, humans, demihumans, and humanoids, the two Plagues cancel each other out, and the person, bird, or animal in question becomes immune to both.

  However, this is small consolation to Iuz, who depends heavily upon undead for his power.
  It is small comfort to all in the Undead Arms Race.
  It is small confort to the Dark Union.
  It is small comfort to Acererak, who contracts it.
  It has an incubation time of 3 weeks.
  Seen with detect magic and detect good, it radiates a greenish light.

  Like the Red Death, this new plague can be halted by lower level magic.
  Cause Disease will halt it in undead.

  Now, there is chaos and anger amongst the undead of the world, for they do not have sufficient magic to save themselves.
  In the Empire of Iuz, Iuz is now faced by a large number of intelligent, and infuriated undead, who demand that something immediately be done to save them, then something dreadful be immediately done to the Alliance of the Crescent.


----------



## Mr. Draco

ACK!  Well, the Dark Union begins doing everything in it's power to cure and halt the spread of this anti-undead disease.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Also, if this plague was caused by ninth-level magic also, (as our mages may know, since they are investigating it), research begins towards another plague or our own.  It's purpose is to feed off of and destroy completely this new anti-undead disease.  In fact, to speed development of it, we use samples of the undead-plague and modify them, trying to create what we want.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Whoa*

Well.  A great deal seems to have happened in my abscence.  I think I'll start with the seers information.

As Forrester has clearly stated, Vecna is not going to be able to summon the Elder Ones.  However, I think we can expect him to begin the PROCESS of summoning them.  This shouldn't be much of a threat - My own people attempted to summon the Elder Ones during the Torilian Wars and found it much harder than they had ever expected.  They are difficult entities to wake.

As for his intentions to wake the City of the Gods?  Well, bully for him.  Once he wakes them up they'll destroy him and his armies without much difficulty...  But then they'll come for us, specifically ME, and that's bad.  So, you can expect us to move out of the Godspires to a more distant location.  This location will not be secret.

I am not afraid of this disease.  I can make allocations to cure it without much difficulty.

<< Edena, I am using Wish spells to create magical items that can Cure Disease at will once per round.  These should fall within the price perameters - It's a powerful effect, but not quite so dramatic as Cure Light Wounds.  I'll be using these to immunize my army from the effects of the Red Death - If necessary, I'll spend even more XP to make Heightened Cure Diseases that can deal with the more powerful, Vecna-enhanced disease.  At the levels I'm at, 5,000 XP should be what, 1/6000th of what I need to go up a level? >>

However, I think we should be wary.  As we have seen, these visions are so exaggerated that it's almost comical.  My point is this:

*I do not believe that Vecna has the capability to do what our visions show.  I believe that he has created these visions as a bluff.  I believe that he intends for us to send our forces against his forces and die in a horrible trap of some kind.*


----------



## Maudlin

Um?

Okay, Acererak makes a new plague that cancels the Crescent Alliance's plague and makes everyone else sick again.

Catch my drift?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Well...*

I think we can safely rule that these two forces struggling against each other will cause the two plagues to cancel each other out quite nicely, and knock maybe three PL off of both forces.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Only in the IR.

  Only there.

  Only in the IR could it go from deathly serious drama to comedy, like one flips a light switch and suddenly everything is altered.

  Vecna isn't happy anymore.
  Not happy at all.
  He throws down his glass in disgust, shattering it.

  He speaks:

  Imbeciles.  
  I am surrounded by incompetents and imbeciles.
  And kender.
  Make the Dark Powers save me from kender.


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon give thanks to Mystra that he and his people didn't  have to sacrifice themselfs.

He then casts Cause Disease on himself.


----------



## Forrester

_Forrester chuckles to himself_

And to think that I used to believe the only good Kender was a deboned, deep-fried Kender. Good job, men. Good job. 

But it seems as though the Oerthians have taken care of this problem for us. Wonderful little counter-plague they've got there. It seems we have much to learn from this world . . . and I'm sure you agree. 

<the Kender, having been quiet for a record-setting 4.5 seconds, begin chattering again. Forrester listens for a few minutes. And then a few minutes more. And then a few minutes more.>

Uh huh. Yeah. 

Uh huh. Yeah, you guys did a great job. 

No, I don't want to hear about the big scary undead that you tied up. 

No, I don't want to see all the neat little toys that you brought back. Take them to the mages and see what they can make of them. 

No, I don't want to see the picture of you giving the Vampire guard 'bunny ears'. 

No, I -- wait -- but -- AUUUUGHHHHH! 

<teleports away to his office>

Damn, they are a pain in my ass. But it's good to have them around. Just not in the same room as me. 

<rolls the vial of dark-greenish fluid from the Gift Box around in his hand>

<rolls the vial of dark-greenish fluid taken by the Kender around in his hand>

<Teleports to a nearby lab>

Hey. Sarah. Can you do me a quick favor? Make sure that these two vials contain the exact same substance? Just want to make sure that . . . well, I'll explain it to you later. Just doing some double checking . . . and make sure that all is as it seems. 

Thanks much. 

Lord Forrester
(who will be gone for 1-2 hours)


----------



## Mr. Draco

OOC & Secret: Forrester, the vials do indeed contain the exact same substance. (unless your kender stole a defective vial)  Also, if tested on the plague, the vial from the gift box works perfectly.


----------



## Maudlin

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Also, if tested on the plague, the vial from the gift box works perfectly. *



Sez you, but not the description I sent to Edena 

I think I speak for everyone when saying that, if we're going to have a my-plague-is-bigger-than-your-plague contest, we can at least settle on one that wipes out the Kender, yes?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna roars:

  That does it!  
  I'm going to go kill something, right now!

  And he stomps off to do just that ... unfortunately, it is one of his own people that bears the brunt of his rage.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Oh, I'm afraid it did work, Maudlin.
  Mr. Draco and the kender were able to get the legitimate antidote, and the antidote is effective.
  Even Acererak did not foresee that an army of kender would invade the Dark Union, go right through her armies, seize the top secret goods, and make off with them.
  One thing about kender ... they are good at finding the right thing, when they are looking for something.

  But it's a moot point anyways.

  The Alliance of the Crescent have managed to counteract the Red Death with their Green Plague.
  When Acererak sends out yet another Plague, the Phoenix who leads the Alliance of the Crescent simply delivers yet another Counter-Plague.

  Meanwhile, Iuz is still facing an army of very angry (and very sick) undead, who are demanding he heal them of the Green Plague.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Oh, I'm afraid it did work, Maudlin.
> Mr. Draco and the kender were able to get the legitimate antidote, and the antidote is effective.
> Even Acererak did not foresee that an army of kender would invade the Dark Union, go right through her armies, seize the top secret goods, and make off with them.*



Well, yeshedid, which is why he tried to make the administration of it individualised through a small necromantic ritual (to prevent mass-inoculation once the antidote became compromised), but obviously he failed 



> * The Alliance of the Crescent have managed to counteract the Red Death with their Green Plague.
> When Acererak sends out yet another Plague, the Phoenix who leads the Alliance of the Crescent simply delivers yet another Counter-Plague.*



And vice versa, ad nauseam, I imagine. So long as the undead aren't affected at the end of the chain, that's fine with me.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena, now that the cure has been found, about the secondary function of our little projects...

How far did we get with making those extremely small machines I mentioned earlier?  What can we do with them, if we managed to make some?  What are they capable of, and what do they require to operate?  

Also, our rules for not letting anyone in or out remains.  They will remain so until this stupid plague war is over.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

You are making progress on them, GnomeWorks, but you will need another 10 to 20 points in the Technological Arms Race to start mass producing them.
  Once you can do that, you will have invented nanotechnomancy.

  However, the tiny golems you have produced already are quite useful.
  Iron golems an eighth of an inch in size make useful assassins, spies, and scouts (not to mention they can cause a really sore foot, if one steps on one of them.)
  You have successfully invented a prototype flying iron golem, only a quarter of an inch in widespan.
  It can fly at 50 mph, and has a tendency to make holes in walls - it doesn't bother to go around the walls - and it makes a very effective flying missile weapon, which continues to attack once it hits the target.
  The golems are able to deliver spells of up to 4th level to a recipient.
  Storing the spells in the golem is proving to be a problem for the Lortmil Technomancy, which is now furiously researching Mantles, Spell Sashes, and other means of holding and delivering spells, and trying to emplace them on the tiny golems.
  The Lortmil Technomancy is trying very hard to figure out a way to give intelligence, sentience, to the golems, but this is proving difficult indeed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ATTACK!*

Tired of incompetent allies, inept idiots, incredible imbeciles, and just plain tired of it all, Vecna decides that now is The Hour.

  Vecna teleports to the center of his great army, and raises his hands.
  Lightning, blue and red, shrieks into the sky overhead, and detonations light up all the heavens.
  The heavens return the favor with many white bolts of their own, striking down and streaking across the sky with incredible violence.

  All the Hosts of Vecna leap to their feet.
  Armor is donned, helms put on, shields taken up.
  Riders mount nightmares and undead horses.
  Dragonriders mount dracoliches.
  Swords filled with fell magic sweep from scabbards, spears radiating terrible energies are raised to the sky.
  Clerics raise their unholy symbols, crackling with purple and mauve light.
  Mages ready their necromantic incantations, greyish radiances surrounding them.

  Vecna hefts his staff, and death magic screams from it in a deluge, the earth around the suel lich withering into ash.

  TO GLORY, DEATH, AND WORLD'S RUIN!
  CHARGE!!!

   Vecna in the lead, 50 million men, women, and undead sally forth, coming in an unending tidal wave, moving rapidly towards the defensive formations of Turrosh Mak in the Wild Coast, Dagger in the Welkwood, William in Dyvvers, and John Brown in Furyondy.

  Vecna himself raises his staff, and a spell called Prismatic Armor (10th level) goes up around him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Like a thunderbolt, the forces of Vecna crash into the defenders, all along the defensive line.
  Battle is joined.

  Against the tank fire, artillery, and machine guns of the foe, the mages and clerics of Vecna unleash an unending barrage of magical spells.
  So great is this barrage it could be seen from near space, thousands of flashes lighting up the surface of the world.

  The archers of Vecna unleash millions of arrows, filling the sky with preternatural darkness from them, and many as they land detonate, or unleash horrific necromancy, and some release powerful monsters.

  Catapults holding Mirrors of Life Trapping fling them into the enemy ranks, releasing their prisoners all at once.
  Other catapults filled with gray ooze fling their ghastly contents into the enemy lines.

  Undead are cut to pieces by machine gun fire, but the pieces remain animated, and crawl up to the foe, to strangle and gouge, to cut and burrow.

  Vecna raises his one hand, and a gigantic torrent of flames roars forth.
  The flames shout for thousands of yards, incinerating everything in their path, be it tree, man, or even tank (think of the film War of the Worlds.)
  Vecna laughs in maniacal glee as he withdraws his power, his hand smoking furiously.
  Then he aims, and fires again, blowing great holes in the ground, blasting apart enemy fortifications, blowing large structures and huge trees into flinders.

  Vecna roars:

  BEHOLD, SERVITORS, THE WRATH OF YOUR MASTER.
  BEHOLD THE PRICE OF DISOBEDIENCE TO YOUR RIGHTFUL LORD.
  I ... AM ... VECNA!!!

  The great battle has begun.


  (The moderator will wait a while, before further posting, to give everyone a chance to react to this sudden onslaught.)


----------



## kaboom

My 13 PL in the lortmills is going to help hold Vecna back, as are the 4 PL of planars I sent to the Duchy of Urnst.


----------



## William Ronald

*A Call to Arms*

A voice rings out in the capitol cities of the Kevellond League and its allies:

"The hour has come!  The Red Death plague has been neutralized, but the deluded pile of bones who calls himself Vecna  is attacking.  Let those who would stand with us do so."

Archcleric Hazen calls upon all his allies.  Word is sent to Kas in the Dark Union of Vecna's efforts.  (As well as 40 barrels of  the best wine in our stock. A note is included with the barrels.  "Let us drink to the annihilation of Vecna! Your presence would be most welcome.")

Planars and demigods appear on the front lines.  Word is sent to Iuz. (Guys, I just did a mass e-mail. Check it or post here.)

Forty barrels of wine are sent to Forrester, Gnomeworks, and Kaboom for their efforts in fighting the plague.

In a room in Veluna City, Archcleric Hazen turns to Lord Ronald.  "Soon, the truth will be revealed.  The truth of our lives."


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena - that 20 PL designated for homeland defense?  They just got promoted to borderguard.  They're moving out, and taking every bit of offensive technology we've got with them.  We will also begin loading kaboom's sky citadels with our air-aerosol attack mixture that was mentioned earlier, if he allows it.  We'll also revert to using flamethrowers more often than machine guns - we'll turn all the undead pieces into crispy critters, if need be.  We'll get some clerics up there, too, if we can.

The troops that begin marching to fight Vecna raise the banner of the Lortmils, but these are taken down, and replaced by another banner - a banner with the planet of Oerth on a black background, with a grey infinity symbol hovering over it, and stars, spelljammers, and dragons positioned around it.

Everything we've got, we're throwing at Vecna.  I don't care how unlawful or ruthless it is, we're using it.


----------



## kaboom

____________________________________________
We will also begin loading kaboom's sky citadels with our air-aerosol attack mixture that was mentioned earlier, if he allows it.
____________________________________________

load 'em up.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Yet another day in the life of Rary....*

Rary awakens from his sleep to find that world has gone mad on him once again.  “I finally understand why Iuz behaves the way he does.” he thinks to himself.

After a shower, he decides that a shave is order.  “The IBKSC has been ruled by the ancient long enough.  A youthful appearance is what is called for these days….”

While he shaves he dictates the following letters:

Forsaken One:  “Please accept my apologizes for overlooking your contributions to the defense of Ket.  The IBKSC was in the middle of a power transition at the time, dealing with the Red Death, etc.  It was merely an unfortunate oversight on our part.  So let me now say, ‘Thank you’, your assistance was most timely and most welcome.”

“Please takes these 100 slave girls and 100 zombie servants as a token of our appreciation and gratitude”

To Althea in Dorakaa:  “Yes, I imagine the undead are quite upset.  He is what we plan on doing about it.  Quarantine those that have contracted the disease.  Those that are healthy will be brought here to the Bright Desert via Gates and Teleportation circle and safely housed in the necropolises here.  The Bright Desert is far from the disease’s source of origin and little life exists out in those barren wastes so the chance of a carrier creature infecting them is mineralized.  Many of these places are already warded verses good creatures, this is new plague seems to fall into that category.  Hopefully that will be enough.”

“With thoses that are affected already, well simply have them file in to isolated “Disease Control Centers” place each other them in individual rooms and then have the Culture Officers, and Necromancer scientists cast Cause disease.  Also, with a few the more expendable one, place many in a single room and open up a Gate to the Negative Material Plane.  Exposure of that magnitude should cure this 'good disease'.  If the treatment fails, open a Gate to the Positive Energy Plane to clean up the bodies, so to speak.

“Focus first on the powerful intelligent undead, and then work your way down by rank.  We can always create more zombies and skeletons.  The Red Death seems to still be providing many volunteers for the procedure”

To Alliance of the Crescent:  “Touché, perhaps a little warning next time”


----------



## William Ronald

*United We Stand: The Oerth Alliance*

Along the lines of battle, a new flag goes up alongside that of the Kevellond League and its member nations.

It is black with the eastern and western hemispheres of Oerth in the center of the flag.  The halves of the world are bound by a silver gray infinity symbol.  To the north of it are the northern constellations, including the Elder Griffon whose wing always poins north. Dwarven spelljammers are there, flying towards Oerth.  In the southern part of the flag are strange constellations to most in the Flanaess. The prow of a ship points south and gnomish spelljammers are racing towards Oerth. On the western edge of the flag, in the northwest corner is a dragon curled in a crescent as is to strike.  The constellations of winter are show as are the gith spelljammers, racing towards Oerth.  In the eastern quadrant of the flag is another dragon, the spelljammers of the elves, and ships and citadels of the Sky League racing towards Oerth.

"Peoples of the Oerth Alliance, Nations of the Oerth Alliance, the hour is at hand.  We stand as one with our allies.  Battle is enjoined," the voice of Archcleric Hazen rings out.

"We ask those who would stand with us against Vecna to do so now!  We are ready to fight for Oerth.  We stand as One. For Oerth!"

The flags are raised with honor in the lands of the Kevellond League. In distant Suhfang, the flag is raised and Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser stands with a raised fist.  The flag is raised in the Baklunish Confederation, in Esmerin, in Erypt and in countless lands.


----------



## Forrester

EDENA -- Is this one big Army versus Army battle, or is Vecna splitting up his forces to attack on different fronts (i.e., is Dagger one front, Turrosh Mak another front, and William the Third front)?

I will very definitely be getting involved in this war, but I need to know where Vecna is first. 

And if my allies can state how many PL they have on each front (assuming they are kind of split up), then I would be most gracious. 

But most importantly, I need Edena to answer my question. 

Forrester

EDIT: Just looked at the map. It's kind of four fronts, kind of one front -- he's in the center, and pushing out in all directions, it seems. 

I'm curious, Edena, as to how much PL he is pushing in each direction -- or whether you are going to run this battle as Vecna versus the Four Powers, and just kind of total up the PL on each side. 

I will say this much -- 100PL-->50PL of Torillian forces, previously noted in my Turn 3 preparation email, will drop out of Realmspace to aid Dagger in the Welkwood.

Genetically engineered Humanoids w/machine guns and such. 
Attack: 4. Defense: 3. Let Vecna chew on that for awhile. 

I may send other troops, but I am waiting to see others' posts. 


Forrester


----------



## dagger

EDIT: I have sent an email to you with the force distribution list...

My spell jammers have not done anything so far this turn except get high tech weapons fitted to the spelljamming mountains.

<ooc>
From here on out William can speak for my forces when I am not here. If he is not here then Turosh Mok can speak for my forces. I had not planned on being gone all day yesterday, so I figured it would be best to go ahead and state this just incase it happens again.</ooc>


----------



## Serpenteye

*To Kas, From the God Emperor*

"Once again the world goes to war, mighty Kas, millions will die and nations will crumble into dust. The scales of good and evil in this war are balanced, any victory won for any side will be expensive. The Dark Union has the power to shift this balance significantly, we can give victory to either side, but that would be a mistake. If either side would win a decisive, easy, victory then the war will not be of much benefit to us. An easy victory, for either side, would tilt the balance too far and invariously against us of the Dark Union. But if they pay a high price for victory we will be strengthened. That must be the key to our strategy, to always do what would benefit us the most, without allowing ourselves to be manipulated. Neutrality is the wisest path, for now."
(/secret)


----------



## Uvenelei

*ALRIGHT, WHO DROPPED THAT VIAL!?*

Aurican sat at a desk in the heights of his mountain lair, taking a short rest from curing the masses of the Red Death. His trusted advisor Wallace stood at his side with mountains of papers.
  "Reports are coming in sir; Venca's attack has begun", Wallace mentioned to his master in a subdued, hopeless tone.
  "There's little we can do now, Wallace, save for having faith in our allies." Aurican answered.
  Wallace shifted the mountain of papers in the arms. "We've found the person who released the experimental new weapon sir, and I'm afraid you won't like who it is."
  "I believe you." Aurican grumbled.
  "It was your granddaughter, sir", Wallace backed up a step as he unleased the bad news.
  Aurican jumped to his feet, his massive oak chair flying backwards across the room. "Areilla?! How did she gain access to the weapons research program?" he roared.
  Wallace cringed. "She wasn't allowed access, sir, but she found away in anyways. She told the guards after she was captured that her lover killed himself after finding out that he and his entire family contracted the Red Death. She wanted revenge, sir, and she heard about the new virus from someone".
  Aurican fell back into his chair, which returned to it's original position just in time to catch him. He sighed and put his head down on the table. "I will go speak with her in a moment. For now, take a letter. To Rary of the IBKSC, my deepest apologies to you. I had not intended for the new virus to be released yet before warning my allies which would be hurt by it. I assure you that the individual responisble for releasing the virus will be punished harshly."
  Wallace finished the letter as Aurican began to walk towards the large window facing out of the mountain range. Wallace walked towards the door, slumped under the weight of such grave matters. As he opened the windows and prepared to leave, Aurican looked of his shoulder as said in an off hand manner, "Oh, and Wallace, I belive it is a good time to raise the new flags."
  Aurican watched Wallace straighten up and walk faster. He knew the old man was smiling behind the stacks of papers. "Yes sir!"

OOC: I'm heading out; Williams is in control of my forces, or whoever he hands them off to is.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*To: The God-emperor*

To Serpenteye: "Indeed, neutrality is the wisest path.  Yet with the host of Vecna going to war, I cannot stand back and wait!  Myself and my honor guard will join this battle!."

With that, Kas teleports himself and his honor guard nearby the command unit of Forrester's legions, requesting to take part in the battle and assist the forces arrayed against Vecna.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

My forces will also join in the attack on vecna.

(This is probly the only post I will be able to make today, Willaim has complete control of my faction. Sorry, it's a busy weekend...)


----------



## Forrester

Fighting next to Kas is like drawing a big bullseye on my head. 

But sure, what the hell. You're welcome at my side, Kas. We have a common enemy at the moment, and we need all the help we can get. 

Forrester

EDIT: Signing off for an hour or two. But my forces are there, waiting in the pretty nicely fortified Welkwood, ready to kick some Vecna butt. Should be a good time.


----------



## JohnBrown

Rary stands on the edge of his balcony staring absently at the shining desert below

“So the Hammer has fallen….Vecna, the stories truly don’t do you justice…you are a bigger fool than they say…You doom us all”

Rary leaves his balcony and strides confidently toward the communication room.  There stands a podium behind which stands the banner of the IBKSC.  He gathers himself momentarily, and then motions toward some Derro technicians.  The Derro then busy themselves flipping switches, pulling levers and turning knobs.  The machine they are tinkering with springs to life, electricity arches, and Dweomite gems glow (think the laboratory scenes from ‘Frankenstein”).

A human sorcerer standing behind a camera chants some spell, and the camera also springs to life and all across the IBKSC and the lands of its allies the imaging techno-magic makes itself known once again.

“Citizens of the IBKSC, the time has come.  The moment that we have spent these many months and years preparing for has arrived.  We witness the birth of a New Age.  With every birth, however, there comes pain, there comes sacrifice.  I know my people that pain and suffering is something that you can bear.  We will see this through.  To the very end.  Remember that the Pantheon of Power watches over you.  We cannot fail.”

The imaging techno-magic goes quiet.

Up on the front times Lord Robilar has watched the broadcast.

“Well, its about damn time,” says Robilar under his breath.  He turns to his troops.  “Well, you heard the man… FIRE!”

(More to come)


----------



## William Ronald

The Kevellond League sends messages of gratitude to the IBKSC  and Lord Kas.

"Sacrifices will be needed to stem Vecna's attacks.  Lord Rary of the IBKSC is correct.  All births are difficult.  In this hour, we offer our prayers for success to the heroic warriors of the IBKSC"

"We also extend our thanks to Lord Kas.  Soon he will strike at the only being arrogant enough to deem himself the master of Kas.  We look forward to the annihilation of Vecna and his deluded followers."

"Let us stand together against Vecna and his rabble."


----------



## Anabstercorian

And Anabstercorian...

Watches.

He hovers over the battlefield, just watching.  Who is winning?  Who is losing?  Soon, things will become clear...

<< Edena, Anabstercorian is maxed out on defenses, and all of his 9th level spells are Wishes.  Before coming here, he used all of his 9th level Miracles (Four of them) to pray for Ilsensine's blessing, increasing the DC's of his Domination effects and Mind Blast.  He also has a 9th level clerical Thrall prepared.  Before the fight he's using all 4 of his Wishes to maximize the chances of that spell, and that spell ONLY, affecting it's target.  I don't care if this knocks me down thirty levels. >>
<< I'm sure you know who my target with this spell is.  My eventual goal in this encounter is to Enthrall Vecna himself.  Anabstercorian is smarter than I am, and he's willing to sacrifice a lot to increase the odds of this happening, including ALL THE FORCES OF THE SOLISTARIM, who are currently on full battle alert, with every mage who can teleport (and given that you said they're all 9th level or higher, that means all of them) ready to bring himself and as many of my other forces as possible. >>

<< Remember, everyone...  This is OOC information. >>

Finally, things seem right.  Slowly, Anabstercorian draws the Dream Guns, their crimson surfaces clinging to his hands like living things.  He aims, hovering a full mile above the battlefield below him, and starts to butcher the armies of Vecna under the protection of Improved Invisibility, Nondetection, and a whole bunch of similar stuff so that only Vecna himself could locate him.

BTW, how many 10th level spells per day can Vecna cast?


----------



## kaboom

Too many.

Thayadon Fasfoni manifests true telekinesis and 10,000 lb. of dirt smashes into Vecna's troops. Repeat.


----------



## Serpenteye

*A letter to Vecna*

The God Emperor frowns when he hear the message from Kas, "That man is too impulsive for his own good. This is a complication we do not need." But then a thought hits him and he shrugs his shoulders and smiles, "Perhaps this is for the best, we needed to do something to appeace Iuz and Anabstercorian, Kas joining the battle should suffice. Now I need only to appeace Vecna and the Shade. Feh! It won't be easy. Shribe! take this dictation:" He takes another sip of wine and clears his throat.

 "Glorious Vecna, lord of the Suel, master of secrets, perverted son of a bitch... [remove that last part] the God Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth and the great Empire of Aerdi desires only peace with you and your people. " He laughs softly at that and then twist his mouth in a grimace. "I harbor no ill will towards you and your rule, but regrettably some in the Dark Union do. By now you must know that Kas has joined the battle against you. He did this against my advice but he, alone in the Dark Union, stands as my equal and his decisions are his to make. However, he did not in attacking you declare war on behalf of the Dark Union, he made his move as a civilian of the Union, as a volunteer. Our two nations are still at peace and it is my desire that they remain in that state. Most of the nations of the world already stand against you. Do not move against us. Do not make your victory even more remote. This is my friendly advice, do not take it as a threat but as a warning. We want only peace.

The god Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi"


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas glances across the battlefield.  The forces of Vecna and the Shade fill the horizon, a dark cloud moving over the plains.  Slowly unsheathing his sword, he looks around at those he is fighting alongside:  nearest is his trusted honorguard, he knows them well, and indeed, has chosen them for their battle abilities along with their intelligence and wisdom, yet, around them he sees the armies of Forrester.  The genetically enchanced, technology wielding humanoids seem to be truly powerful allies and warriors.  A blast of machine-gun fire catches his attention, turning, he sees a giant beast succumb to the lead bullets.  With a grim smile, he begins casting many "buffing" spells.

After nearly five minutes, he looks around again, seeing his honorguard ready to fight, he gives hefts his sword above his head, yelling out the command "Forward!  Let us crush the host of Vecna beneath us!"

With that, they rush forward into the field of battle.  A continuous telepathic link between them allows them to cooridinate their actions to levels never achieved by normal troops.  Ocasionally letting loose a meteor swarm or large bolts of electricity, they begin cutting a large swath of destruction through the oncomming legions.  Yet, the Shades, along with Vecna's great host, keep coming...

(Let the battle rage!  )

edit- Serpenteye, good call!  Kas is acting on his own (well, with his honorguard) against Vecna.  This is HIS grudge to settle, he wishes not to bring Vecna's wrath against the Dark Union if it can be avoided.


----------



## William Ronald

Kalden will lead the forces of the Pomarj and others under the control of Turrosh Mak. (For whom I speak).  The Gith Spelljammers will aid in the assault on Vecna and the Shade.

He is ready to join in on a frontal attack on Vecna.

(I will log off for a little while.)

Kaboom, Gnomeworks - keep up the Aerosol attack.

As the banner of the Oerth Alliance waves in the wind, the demigod Heward breaks into song and confuses members of the Shade army and Vecna's forces.  With a glance from Keoghtom, several score of the Shade are struck by sunlight spells and other spells which are very effective against the shade.  The Kevellond League forces fight fiercely against their foes with the aid of celestials, guardinals and good aligned earth elementals.

Murlynd puts aside his familiar magic six-shooters for a magically enhanced rifle.  He begins firing into the Vecna-Shade army and sings:

"Well its BANG! BANG! BANG!
And down you go!
It's just a job I do!
The harder you run, the harder you fall!
I'm coming down on you! Down on you! 
(I hope my aim is true.)
I've got your name and I've got your number
And I'm coming down on you!"

Heward speaks while laughing "Your music needs a little more work, Murlynd.  But not your marksmanship!"

(Give yourself 10 x.p.s if you identify the tune)


----------



## JohnBrown

*IBKSC troop moves*

At Robilar’s command the might of the IBKSC is unleashed.

The boom of Napoleonic era cannons echo of the Cairn Hills, their cannon balls ripping though the legions of undead.  Musketeers, both Human and Humanoid rise out of trenches and fire volley after volley into the Shade that swarm toward their positions.  The Shade also go down in surprising numbers, for these are not merely chucks of lead being hurled at them.  Each cannonball and musket ball contains shards of Dweomite, enchanted to be particularly lethal to such beings.

Demons and Yugoloths, released from their constraints wade into their foes.  The carnage is truly horrible to behold

In the skies above, darks specks are seen.  As they come closer, their silotue becomes unmistakable…Red Dragons!  Not nearly as many or some of them nearly as old as Robilar would of liked, but they are here just the same.  It soon becomes evident that other smaller flying creatures are escorting the dragons.  Initially spotters for the Kevellond League identify them as mounted wyverns.  But as they draw closer their true nature becomes evident.  These wyverns and their orc pilots have been exposed to the dark powers of the Abyss.  The result: terrifying, chitenous-plated, fiendish wyvern and orcs.  Again, not as many as Robilar would of hoped for, but he welcomes them all the same.

The dragons circle Greyhawk; raining what destructive spells they have upon the city.  While the wyverns – all clenching zombie bodies badly inflected with the undead killing Green Death – dive bomb Vecna’s forces. The wind creates a terrifying screech as it quickly flows thorough their chitenous plates.  They deposit the disease carrying zombies amongst Vecna’s forces.  Once their mission is complete, they quickly rejoin the dragons.

Once the dragons and fiendish wyverns reform they start to strafe the city.  The fiery breathe of the Dragons setting the city ablaze.  The wyverns provide cover for the dragons, sacrificing themselves if need be.

In the east,  the steel blades of the Doomgrinder – which for untold years have moved only tiny increments – start to do something amazing.  They begin to spin…

(More to come)


----------



## William Ronald

The planar forces under the control of Black Omega and Uvenelei (who passed control while they are out to me) appear besides the Kevellond League's warriors.  Their soldiers also carry  the black banner of the Oerth Alliance. The elven spelljammers arrive at the scene of the battle.

The troops hurl grenades filled with phosphorus, oil and magnesium. They burn with a light brighter than daylight, blinding and weakening the Shade troops.  The Shade Troops are fired upon as the grenades burn. They scream in agony as they drop.

The same weapons are used by Turrosh Mak's forces and those of Dagger.  I imagine that Kaboom and Gnomeworks have versions of them too.  Plus the devastating air-aerosol attack.


Kaboom and Dagger, can you ferry some troops to the battle from the outer areas. Dagger, your ships are faster.  (We will work on that soon, Kaboom.)

Archcleric Hazen sends a message to Rary:

"Magnificently done, Lord Rary.  We look forward to your victory in Greyhawk!"


----------



## The Forsaken One

As the lights flikker in the distance and the thundering roars of a battle never seen before fill the sky for thousands of miles around they stood and watched.
Silver the kobold of kobolds, ever serving and trustworthy. Kalanyr, lord of the drow, shining in a hidiously beautifull way as the lights of battle pierce the nightly darkness and reflect on his scales. Vaeregoth, mistress of the mind, unreveller of secrets, seems ablaze with her body radiating a eery light as her carapace shifts between shadowstuff and fairy dreammatter, she is paradox, she is ultimate chaos fluxuating and surging in she who is law incarnated.

As they stood on huge cliff, the deep peering down below them as the cliff went straight down. Vertical for 2 miles down.. down .. down..
They stood and watched the signs of battle in the distance. Vaeregoth reached into her mind and felt her swarm... waiting.. hungering down in the deeps of the oerth. But their time was not now not anytime soon. Let the storm rage, let darkness creep over oerth and let all be at war. How this will end.. time will tell.. time will tell.....
She turned her massive body around and faced the lord of the drow. "Kalanyr, how is the work comming? I sense a great stress and hurt inside of you but there is a gleefull delight. Have you unravelled the secrets that were only Vecna's to poses and comprehend? Have you unlocked that what has been forbidden and priviliged to Lord Vecna alone?"

As she waited for his reply she felt his power swell and his mind...... tremble of respect for who he would soon be and the power he would wield. She enlarges her awareness to thousands of miles around and let her mind shift through the battle. She saw Vecna, Kas, Forrester, Hazen and they were all there in this moment of truth. Kalanyrs voice pulled her back from the massive battle and as she kept peering into the distance she listened to what he... the lord Kalanyr had to say, for Kalanyr speaks with command and he speaks with confidence, lord Kalanyr speaks truth for he does not need to lie, for he is powerfull indeed, and soon shall be more powerfull then any of of three have dreamt of for so long but the time is upon us, let Loth herself praise her mightiest demon, for he unravelled that what should have been HIS secret, the secret HE will share soon... very soon...".

And she feels amused and so confident in the trust these humans have in their peace treaty.... They don't fear a massive attack from behind into their now unprotected lands for as far as the eye can see and over the horizon. All undefended and waiting to be burned to the ground the living souls enthralled for the glory of the Swarm. But their time is not now, they fight valiantly for their existance, they shall be allowed to fight for it. Respect for these humans she gained... their never ending struggle for their puny existances and still they make these sacrefises for nay in the end.... They amuse her and they fascinate her. She and her allies will allow them their fight and to determine their faith and destiny in battle, and not their demise in treachery. So they have chosen, so they promised, so they shall keep their oaths to which they bound themselves. May a great future await who shall emerge victorious from this battle, for it shall resolve the future of this realm. Light, darkness or the shadow in between. Perhaps there is no end to this battle. For where light is there comes darkness and where those are, shadows lie around.


OOC: THROW EVERYTHING AT THEM INCLUDING THE KITCHENS SINK ^______________^ Turrosh had that I believe


----------



## Maudlin

A flash of black lightning, a peal of thunder, and high overhead the battlefield the enormous horned skull of Acererak appears. It glares balefully down at the giant melee below. Then... he chortles, and hurtles down into the mass of bodies with a crescendo scream straight from the bowels of hell.

There is no discernable pattern to his attacks. He does not single out leaders, or specific units, or strategic locations. He doesn't even particularly seem to be fighting on anyone's side, although he has plunged into the armies of United Oerth (no good eatin' on Vecna's undead).

He merely wades into a random company, devouring souls left and right; only to dimension door to another part of the battlefield moments later and charge into an entirely different nation's forces, cackling maniacally as he does so.

When the dragons attack, he whoops upward into their midst and starts devouring their souls mid-dive, cheering if the dead projectiles hit a major target below, and grumbling when they crater harmlessly into the ground.

Taking a breather now and again, he distractedly hurls a half dozen Meteor Storms at a flying citadel or the odd spelljammer, then sweeps back into the milling troops, withering huge swathes through the mighty and the meek alike as their souls are rent from their bodies.

It could almost be described as... frollicking?

-------------------

He is of course fully geared for battle, with multiple wishes and a contingency to bear him to safety if his Foresight spell conveys any measurable danger to him.


----------



## Forrester

Hm. 

No posts from Edena lately. 

Are you rolling many many mass quantities of dice? 

I'm curious to know -- well, very interested to know, actually -- what the forces on both sides total to at this point. Both sides might want/need to send reinforcements. 

Just let us know how it goes .

(Given all of the stuff that's been going on, are we almost through the month, do you think? Vecna arrived, dug in with the Shade a bit, Acererak made his plague, Vecna tried to get me to go back to Toril, then there was the research and the counter-plague (and maybe the counter-counter plague), and now he's finally attacking. 

Maybe after this first uber-battle, we'll wrap up the turn? 

Forrester


----------



## JohnBrown

*IBKSC troop moves #3*

From the south, a strange ‘click-clack’ sound is heard.  From the Abbor-Alz, a brown wave crashes down of Vecna’s forces.  Thousands of manscorpions come charging; lances in hand.  To either side of that force comes Paynims light cavalry -- their sabers flashing in the sunlight.  They ride amongst the Shade forces harassing them with phosphorous grenades and alchemist fire.

*******

Rary teleports in beside Robilar.

“Everything in order?”

“It’s glorious!,” exclaims Robilar, “We are all probably going to die, but hell, what a way to go!”

“Fine, I am off to Command and Control.  Tell our allies that they are welcome to send their commanders there as well.”

“Consider it done.”

Rary then teleports to Magepoint, and strolls across the land bridge and enters what was formerly Tenser’s Tower, now renamed Command and Control Center.  3C for short.  He is met at the entrance by a young mage.

“Is all prepared?” asked Rary, as he doesn’t break stride.

“Most, Mr. President and Most Holy.  The anti-teleportation and anti-scrying defenses were already active when we arrived.  The monsters located in the immediate vicinity of the Nyr Dyv and the bloodhawks were easily controlled by charm spells, so those defenses are in place at well.  We are still working on how to turn the place invisible, however…” stammers the young man as he hurries to keep up.  “Nor have we figured out the scrying capabilities of the top floor...”

“Well, get on it!” bellows Rary as he crosses the courtyard.  “Those abilities are critical to our success.”

“Yes..Yes, sir,” exclaims the young mage

Rary enters the large blue tower that used be Tenser’s home.  There in the main foyer is a large metal slag that once was a huge iron golem.  “You have to love rust monsters…” he muses.

Rary climbs the flights of steps of the tower.  He moves past libraries where IBKSC scribes are busy reading and cataloging information.  He climbs up past an impressive magical laboratory.  He climbs up to the fifth floor where Tenser’s bedroom is located.  Upon entry he sees that, as per his instructions, the bed has been move out of the way and the large room has been converted into a command center.  A large map of the Flanaess dominates the center of the room.  There small little lead figures bearing the flags of the various powers involved in the conflict are being pushed around by humans and humanoids with large sticks as they read reports coming in from the front.

Rary, after seeing that all is as it should be, settles down in a large leather chair, formerly Tenser’s favorite.

“Sir,” a young orc captian says while saluting “We have just learned of your arrival.  We discovered some interesting things in the basement of this place, and we thought you should have them.”  The young orc captain snaps his fingers and a small group of orc soldiers enters the room.  The first orc bears a scepter.  Rary recognizes it instantly for what it is the evil Scepter of Might Artifact.  He tries to snatch it out of orc private’s hand, but the orc private refuse to let it go.  Rary then resorts to a series of magic missiles to get the orc to release it.

“Um…Sorry about that sir, “ the young orc captain stammers, as the dead body of the orc private is carried off to be re-animated.  “I..I don’t know what came over him.  But look, sir Tenser’s spell books…”

A group of orcs wheel in two dolly full of tomes; some of them clearly damaged beyond use due to someone trying to open them without bypassing the security spells placed upon them.

Rary starts to shake his head in disgust, and then something even more disturbing catches his eye.  One of the orcs, a dimwitted-looking orc private, is munching on what appears to be a moldy turkey leg.

Rary stands up, the Scepter of Might cradled in his arm, and stares at the moldy turkey leg that the orc is eating.  The orc realizing something is amiss stares back feverously eating the turkey leg.

Rary stands in front of the orc private looking at him. The orc private looks back, unconsciously eating even faster now.

“Have you learned to read yet private?” asks Rary calmly.

“Um..no..No sir” says the orc private, bits of moldy turkey comes flying out of his mouth, hitting Rary in the face as he stammers.

Rary calmly wipes the salvia and bits of turkey from his face and then the calls for some parchment and a pen.

“That’s quite alright, is your eyesight good?”

“Yes, sir!” the orc says proudly, saluting with the half eaten turkey leg in his hand.

“Good, you seem like a talented fellow.  I always hate to see talent wasted.  I have a special mission for you.  Are you interested?”

“Yes, sir!”

“Good, good,” said Rary as he received the pen and parchment, “now here is what I need you to do.  There is a cave not far from the city of Greyhawk.  What we are going to do is have one of the mages here teleport you just inside the entrance to this cave.  I need you to act as a forward observer, keep an eye on enemy troop movements, that sort of thing.  Now don’t be worried, I am currently scribing you a magical ward that should protect you from Vecna and his forces. ”

The note that Rary was writing was actually quite the opposite it read:

Dear Baba Yaga,

I am an orc in Vecna’s army and I was ordered to eat your Hut as a sign of Lord Vecna’s total hatred and disrespect of your powers.


Rary pins the note to the orc private’s chest.

Rary continued, “This is a spy mission, so we can’t afford to have you caught with any insignia, so Captian please see to it that he is given civilian clothing, common, non marked weaponry, etc.”

“As you command,” said the young orc captain as he fought back a smile, and secretly glad it wasn’t he who ate that turkey leg.

“Now, “ said Rary as he looked back at the orc private, “I need you too keep hidden, but keep an eye what is going on.  Another one of our spies, an old crone of a woman will be your contact.  She will come looking for you.  When she arrives, give her this ward to identify yourself, and tell her all that you have seen.  Got it.”

Yes, Sir!” the orc private said proudly.

“Good, good…and keep that turkey leg with you, it has brought you luck so far, perhaps it is a magical turkey leg…”

“You think so, sir?”

“One never knows…” 

******

Over in the east, the blades of the Doomgrinder spin even faster…

Edit Before the orc leaves Rary uses Rary's Memory Alteration on the orc private.  Altering his memory such that he rembers his mission and what he is supposed to do, but can't rember who sent him on it.


----------



## William Ronald

*Nogan's Heroes: The Pomarj*

Gnomeworks, do you have the spotlights set up.  (Gas powered glass steel lenses.)  Blind the shade.

Edena, do remember Uvenelei and Black Omega's planars. As Darkness is away and asked me to represent him, I will say that he is sending his planars in against Vecna.

At a command post hidden deep in the Pomarj, Turrosh Mak grumbles at a  subordinate, a fellow orc.

"Well, where in Gruumsh's name are they?  Answer me Colonel  Kleenk or do you want to be busted back to private?"

"They are supposed to be there, illustrious  Emperor of the Pomarj.  Lieutenant Nogan is supposed to report now."

The lieutenant turns to a device with a wide glass screen, turns a knob and presses a few buttons.  "Lieutenant, report."

A kobold trooper speaks from a warehouse.  "Colonel, sir.  Emperor Turrosh Mak!"  Lieutenat Nogan says as he bows.

"Are they ready?" Turrosh Mak asks.

"Yes, O Emperor!  Shall we deploy them, your majesty?" the trooper asks.

"NOW!"

Throughout the Pomarj and on Gith cruisers and all territory controlled by Turrosh Mak, the flag of the Oerth Alliance is raised in a position of honor next to their own.

After a pause, Turrosh Mak address the kobold trooper.   "Lieutenant Nogan, take your heroes and get to the front."

"Yes, sir, Your Emperor sir!  Nogan's Heroes? Can we use that as a unit name, Emperor, sir?" Lieutenant Nogan bows and grabs his rifle. There is a look of fierce pride on his kobold face.

"Yes, Lieutenant Nogan! It is done!  To victory!"  Turrosh Mak says with a hint of pride as Lieutenant Nogan grabs his rifle and leaves the room with the monitor.  He is too young, Turrosh Mak thinks.  Then again,  soldiers always are when war strikes for the first time in their lives.  There is a thoughtful expression on his face for a moment.

He turns around and scowls at his subordinate.

"Colonel Kleenk, one more delay like that and you will go back to watching war prisoners!"

A nervous Colonel Kleenk mutters "Yes, your worshipful Emperor" as Turrosh Mak walks out of the room.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Ronald, we do now. 
Edena, we will set up spotlights all along the battlefront, and direct them at the Shade.  Any kind of electric light we can generate and focus will be pointed at the Shade, even if it's just a candle and a magnifying glass.


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor joins into the battle with Vecna alongside Forrester and Kas...

OOC- There are at most 2 weeks left in the turn... can my forces from any of my counties even move remotely close to this front?

OOC to Edena- Did you recieve my template corrections that you asked for. I think I explained our misinterpretations.


----------



## JohnBrown

*IBKSC troop moves #4*

The Valley of the Doomgrinder is racked by a sudden earthquake.  A wind and lightning storm suddenly rage.  The grinding sound of the whirling blades of the Doomgrinder becomes a steady whine.

A group of 100 Paynim light cavalrymen camped just out side the valley struggle to keep control of their horses as well as their feet.

Then an amazing thing happens, the ancient stone windmill seems to lurch forward, it lurches again.  Then the hillside upon which it is built suddenly explodes.  Debris is thrown for miles.  The Doomgrinder is on the move…..

Once the Doomgrinder clears the valley, the Paynim mount their horses and ride down to escort the monster.



OOC:  Now, obviously Edena has the final say in what the Doomgrinder can and can’t do.  But for those of you not familiar with this very impressive piece of ancient Ur-Flan techno-magic I will relate what it “official” 2E stats:

“Doomgrinder is actually much more than a windmill.  When free of the earth nearly burying it, it is a huge wheeled structure over 500 feet long and 100 feet wide.  The main body of the juggernaut is 90 feet tall, able to tower over most city walls; atop this immense boxy shape is a 90-foot-tall windmill shaped tower.  The entire juggernaut appears to be made of dark stone, even the immense wheels that move it.  The walls are pierced with many arrow slits and other small openings, but can be sealed from the inside with plates of the same stone.”

“The juggernaut moves slowly (its top speed over relatively flat terrain is about 30 miles a day, a little over a mile per hour), but it is relatively unstoppable.  Magical spells do not affect it and it is so large that physical barriers smaller than a mountain cannot do more than slow it down.  With its arrow slits sealed shut, it is airtight and can even travel underwater.”

It will take 10 days to reach Greyhawk (according to the module The Doomgrinder).  But once it gets there….  Also, Edena the ancient Ur-Flan also had access to what we are terming 10th level magic so it could be argued that Vecna’s magic would be just as ineffectual as standard magic on it.

It also comes equipped with nasty sounding weapons such as Bone Melters, Flesh Eaters, and Shadow Throwers.  Not to mention a full crew of Derro pilots and engineers, a full contingent of Derro musket men, Derro Savants, small caliber cannon firing grapeshot, and other goodies that have been added over the last month….  Here Vecna, Vecna, Vecna……..  

Again, Edena, the final ruling I leave in your capable hands…


----------



## Rhialto

After reaping the benefits of their destabilization efforts, the Black Brotherhood has been pretty quiet of late.

That all changes when the hosts set out to march.  At that point, their agents strike again... with a vengence.

Officers thought loyal for years turn traitor.  Misinformation and false commands are desiminated, turning the march into a confused rabble.  Weapon and food shipments are waylayed, or simply misdelivered.  In one case, a battalian asking for 100 suits of chain mail are given 100 feet of chain.  

It doesn't take much really--a few _charm persons_ here, a few agents there, a little bit of know-how...  But the end results are simple.  

Chaos.

And its pretty obvious who the Black Brotherhood is favoring.  The chaos strikes everyone--but Vecna and his allies.

In dark rooms, and warded chambers, Black robed men and women raise their glasses.  "TO THE LORD OF THE SUEL!"


----------



## William Ronald

Unfortunately for the Black Brotherhood, the Kevellond League and its allies are aware of their tricks.  Indeed, by now most major powers know of the existence of the Black Brotherhood.  (Or their incredibly OBVIOUS alias of the Obsidian Order.)

As martial law has been declared, Black Brotherhood agents find they have trouble doing their work.  Also, Kevellond League security forces also have access to sleep powder bombs.  They wil try to use whatever techniques possible to capture any Black Brotherhood agents alive.  As is the good old standby, power word stun.  In which case, they are mind probed. Also, Heward will take a little time out to probe any captured Black Brotherhood agents and make them talk.  He is a demigod, after all. 

(Iuz may use other probes, but that is entirely his business.)

Divinations are used to locate the cells of the Black Brotherhood.  Wherever found in Kevellond League or allied territories, the cells are destroyed with a horrific blend of magic, technology and brute force.  We and my allies strike with a vengeance that redefines the word. What is done with the Black Brotherhood agents in the Pomarj cannot be mentioned on these boards.  Suffice it to say that those who are eaten alive would be envied by their fellows.

(You want to play hardball.  I am from Chicago. We really don't have any other sport here.)


----------



## Rhialto

Well, that's very nice, Mr. Ronald.  You say you know we exist?  Well, we say we know you know, and act accordingly.  We aren't amateurs, Mr. Roland, we're proffessionals, and _damn_ good ones at that.

Guess what?

We don't exactly stand around waiting to be captured. Your efforts to find cells find nothing, or find cells that have already pulled up stakes and left by the time you get there.  As for Black Brotherhood agents on the job--as I said, we aren't amateurs.  We kind of go in with the idea of avoiding capture. Your efforts bag you a total of _six_--count 'em, six agents.  Of these, four are completely mad.  Heward mind-probes 'em, gets a headache, and asks to lie down.  The other two don't seem that communicative, especially after they swallow some poison they somehow snuck on them.

You say, you've declared martial law, and that makes thing difficult?

We've been hiding among the Scarlet Brotherhood.  Those boys exist in a state of martial law that makes anything you can imagine look light, as base-line normal.  Does your declaring martial law make things difficult?  Yeah--but we can cope.
Trust me.


----------



## William Ronald

First off, Rhialto:  The last name is RONALD.  Kindly learn how to spell. 

Secondly, Edena sent me an e-mail saying my efforts proved of your organization's existence.

Neither are my forces or those of my allies amateurs. You want play hard, fine. We are professionals to boot.

So, you decide how many agents we grab and their state. Funny, I thought Edena was running this and not you.  Also, I find it AMUSING that you think you can say what happens to a demigod. Also, speak with dead and curing insanity is very easy. If the dead don't talk, a modified spiritwrack is quite easy to do.

Also, I have chatted with my allies who have handed me control of their forces.  The Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation and the Union of Light and Shadow begin a ruthless hunt and purge of all suspected Black Brotherhood hideouts and ancients.  They have the time and the energy to  hunt them down.

Also, I have a few other surprises in store. 

Rhialto: You have sewn into the wind, do not be surprised if you reap the whirlwind.


----------



## William Ronald

I am so sorry.  How careless of me.  I neglected a minor detail. Uvenelei has left me in charge of his forces.  The Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent also joins the hunt for Black Brotherhood forces.

Any found located in the lands of the Empire of Iuz are referred to Rary for loving care.


----------



## Rhialto

While the legions of Vecna are breathing down your necks?

This'll be fun...


----------



## Darkness

The Kevellond League of course has all the information about the Black Brotherhood that I could gather while trading tech with them during turn 1 and 2.

[BTW, William still has control of my troops.]


----------



## William Ronald

We still have some security measures.   Also, a lot of the powers I mentioned are some distance from the battle.  I am sure they will have great fun with the Black Brotherhood.

We can do more than one thing at once.  Thank you for your concern, Rhialto.

Of course, you have had some successes.  Afraid of a few setbacks, eh?


----------



## Rhialto

Ahh, but then you were trading with the Scarlet Brotherhood, most especially with a couple of poor saps who really thought they were helping the Red Robes...


----------



## JohnBrown

*Rhialto...*

I think Rhialto you also find the IBKSC is also not such an easy target.  Aside from the fact that we’ve already seen what you are capable of (doppelgangers, charms, etc.) and the fact that nearly 60% of my intelligence force has been committed to counter-intelligence activities since Turn 0, the general populace isn’t aware that they are immune form the Red Death once cured.  They believe that they are receiving a regimen of treatment that keeps them healthy and staves off the plague.  The only way to receive this regimen is too arrive at work, at their posts, and generally be productive when the Culture Officers arrive.  A simple charm spell will not make you throw your life away, so while you could make them make mistakes, they will show up to work, and they will be nice to the Culture Officers 

Want to strike at my factories and production facilities?  Where are they?  One of the things you notice about the IBKSC is unlike many nations, there doesn’t seem to be all of these factories springing up everywhere.  Yet, I’m still producing things.  Tell me where my production facilities are and then I will believe that you can strike at them.

Cause mass demonstration… sorry, demonstrations of any kind aren’t allowed in the IBKSC.  They’d be crushed before they even got started (not to mention the whole wanting to stay alive/Culture Officer thing)

Bribe guards at secure facilities, sorry again.  As I posted earlier many of them are constructs; immune to your wiles

I could go on and on, and I’m sure you could also about how you would beat all of these things.  Sure, you could disrupt some things, but cause mass panic like you did before, I kind of doubt it.

Now, before I tell you what Iuz is going to do to your insignificant agents during his little work-breaks, are you sure you want to come mess with IBKSC?


----------



## Creamsteak

If there are Black Brotherhood members in my country I let them be. I trust my people, and I trust my enemy to not trust me. Send your spies and agents into Delrune... you will find we are quite kind to our enemies when they don't try to kill us.

"If you do try to kill us I will personally kill you, and if I'm too busy at the time I guess you will just have to be detained till then..."

-Sanctus Punitor

What is there to find out in my lands? That we have allies and enemies and we fight them? Fine, then, let it be. My people are understanding, honest, and loyal to their well being. You will notice that even when I found lord Iuz men with documents claiming that Fellreeve forest belonged to them I did not punish them. I let them go home. My people, I asked if they were going to leave me, and they said they were not. I am one of my people, and I don't hide from them like you Rhialto. You will notice that I was willing to give the Grandwoods up, not out of fear, and not because we would lose. We gave the forest up so that our fighting would not claim the life of a forest we love. This is why your efforts are in vain if you come into my lands.

And about the world...

The Shade and Vecna are condemned by the Delrunian people. The Shadee destroys life, and Vecna calls us all Servitors.

"Vecna, I will show you who is a servant..."
"Shade, I will show  you why I will not let you destroy my home..."

Many governments are divinely evil, but I see nothing wrong with this as long as your people care for you as well. If the people still respect you, I respect you. Vecna wants to dominate all of us, and because of this I cannot let him have power. It would be one thing for the world to join him, it is far from that for him to take the world from us.


----------



## Rhialto

My motto, Mr. Ronald, is roll with the punches...

Like water...


----------



## William Ronald

Dagger's flying mountains also begin transporting fresh Baklunish and Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent troops to the front lines against Vecna, allowing more action to be taken against the Black Brotherhood.  

My efforts should not necessarily meet with automatic success.  Neither should those of someone who seems to decide if other people's NPCs get headaches.

I too believe in rolling with the punches.  Rather like crashing tectonic plates.


----------



## Rhialto

*Re: Rhialto...*



			
				JohnBrown said:
			
		

> *Sure, you could disrupt some things, but cause mass panic like you did before, I kind of doubt it.
> 
> Now, before I tell you what Iuz is going to do to your insignificant agents during his little work-breaks, are you sure you want to come mess with IBKSC? *




I'm not trying to cause mass panic, Iuz, merely a certain level of confusion among your troops.

Thus, no mass demonstrations, no factories bombed, no acts of terrorism.  Just confusing orders, and food and weapon shipments not showing up where they should.  

If you all imagine that some of the most popular anti-military techniques of all time are ineffectual, please go ahead.

But to paraphrase Michael Coreleone, "If history has taught us one thing, it's that you can kill anyone."

(BTW-of course I'm going to take on the IBKSC.  You're already my enemies.  In fact  most people are.  I accept this and move on.)


----------



## Forrester

And Edena is still quiet. 

Dammit, who is winning??!!


----------



## William Ronald

Wrong again, Rhialto.

I directly contacted the player Maudlin and his NPC Koreth Zan about your activities.

Oh, well you can't be right about everything.


----------



## JohnBrown

O.K., Rhialto, try this one for an opening shot .

Any and all agents that are captured alive (please let’s not get into a debate about whether or not is possible to catch a handful of people, because a handful is all I need) are brought before the Arcane arm of the Culture Officers.  Once there they are subjected, to a battery of Rary’s Memory Alteration spells.  (The various Rary mind reading and influencing spells are very popular right now among the Culture Officers  ).  After a few mind scans are preformed to make sure the new memories have taken hold, they are simply let go.  I could pump enough disinformation into your network that it might take months to recover…all with just a few captured agents.  Sure, the effects of the spell can be corrected, but the agent or his controller would have no reason to do so.  Everything is fine as far as they know.


----------



## JohnBrown

*One last post before going to bed…*

Edena,

This is yet another "you make the call"  deals .   William and I would like to know if we could airlift Doomgrinder with the use of dwarven mountain Spelljammers.  Once the Culture Officers finished smacking the derro engineers over their head to make them stop spitting on the dwarves, we believe that it would be feasible for these to very ingenious races, working together (with the Culture Officers keeping the derro in line) to figure out how that could be accomplished.  Even if it only reduced the travel time some it would still be a big help.  Doomgrinder moves so slowly anyways that it wouldn’t have to stop while they are working on the details.  It could keep rolling along crushing everything in its path 

Anyway, goodnight all, be checking in again Monday about 9:00 p.m. CST.  William, I leave you in command of my forces (just like everyone else  ).


----------



## William Ronald

John,

Another excellent idea.

The Kevellond League, The Union of Light and Shadow, The Baklunish-Esmerin Confederation, The Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent,  the Ulek states, the Pomarj and their allies try to imitate your opening shot. They also are sending in troops to oppose Vecna.  The anti-Red Death Plague remedies are spread around Oerth and Greyspace.

Any research into useful cures for illnesses or other useful information is shared with allies, especially Forrester and Gnomeworks.

Rary receives 40 casks of fine brandy.  Inquiries are also sent for advice on making this plan work.

Larissa Hunter, mayor of what was once the proud city of Dyvers, walks over to Archcleric Hazen.  An old man is by her side. He walks slowly, leaning on her for support.

"Archcleric Hazen," Larissa says.  She is a grey haired woman in her 50s.  There is a look of grief in her face but steely determination.  "This is Sir Sammel Hain, the innkeeper who was one of the last defenders of Dyvers.  I just knighted him for his efforts."

"I am honored to meet you.  I have heard you helped organize efforts to oppose the Shade and aid in the evacuation efforts.  You saved many lives, and have my gratitude."

"My Lord," Sammel says in a weary voice. "I was drafted to serve in the Greyhawk Wars and at the Battle of Emridy fields.  I am an old soldier.  What else could I do?"

Archcleric Hazen pins a medal on Sammel's chest.  It is shaped like the two hemispheres of Oerth in the flag of the Oerth Alliance, complete with a silver infinity symbol cradling the two halves of the world.

"I honored to present you with the Order of the Oerth Alliance.  It is given to those who go above and beyond the call of duty. By any rights, you did not have to act. You are 90 years old.  However, you chose to answer the call of duty and placed your life in peril. "

"Thank you, your Holiness," Sammel says.  "Mayor Hunter is going to help restore me to a more youthful condition so I can give our young pups some good advice on the battle field.  I am not so old that I won't fight for my city or Oerth.  Interesting idea this Oerth Alliance?  Did it just happen?"

"No, Sir Samell, it took months of hard work.   Already it has reaped great benefits.  A cure for the Red Death plague.  Better weapons and technology.  But we are determined to preserve what is best of the present and the past while building a better future.  I wish you well on the battlefield."

Sammel bows slightly, the best that a man of his years can manage.  "Lord, thanks for the hard work."  He and Larissa Hunter walk away.

"Good people, both of them.  We will need more of their courage in the days to come."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna's forces are attacking along a wide front.
  Against the forces of William and John Brown, on the North Front.
  Against the forces of Dagger and his allies on the Central Front.
  Against the forces of Turrosh Mak on the Southern Front.

  There is no effective way to tell how much of Vecna's force is where at the moment ... there are over a hundred million combatants, spread out over thousands of square miles of land.
  The Shade, previously uninvolved, throw their entire force into the assault, backing Vecna, since they were attacked first.
  The Doomgrinder pulls itself out of the very bedrock of the Oerth, and begins stomping with the feet of titans towards the Shadow Throne.

  And the battle rages.
  It rages.
  People and beings, monsters and undead, are fed into the War Machine like branches of felled trees into a thousand chippers, with about the same gruesome results.
  Hour after hour the two forces fight, titans blasting at each other at 20 paces.
  The magical firefight is visible from Luna, Oerth's moon.
  The dead litter the battlefield, then they pile up in gruesome heaps, then there are hills of the slain.
  As the powerful spells and high tech weapons slug away at each other, everything that stands above ground - trees, rocks, buildings - are all pulverized.
  The battle rages, hour after hour.
  The first day of the battle passes.  Over a wide region, it looks like the eruption of Mount St Helens, with the ground churned up, great slabs of shattered bedrock sticking up out of the mud, lakes turned into sludgepools, rivers erased from the map.
  The Torilians descend in their full strength.
  Spelljammers roar into the battle.
  Dragons scream down out of the skies.
  The heavens themselves are filled with explosions, gouts of fire, rains of acid, clouds of sulphur and clorine gas, even as the Lortmil Technomancy sprays gasoline and phosphorus down upon the Legions of Vecna.

  In the midst of it all stands Vecna.
  No spell touches him, no blade can pierce his armor.
  He roars in exultation and glee, as his staff, hissing and turned jet black, fires gout after gout of flame and acid.
  Where the acid hits the ground, the ground evaporates, leaving giant craters.  Even the tiniest drops of that acid burn holes in solid stone.
  Where the fire slashes across the countryside, trees instantly burn to ash, rocks explode and the shards melt into white hot lava, and men turn into heaps of ash, blown away in the superheated winds.
  Fires burn out of control across all of southeastern Furyondy, through Gnarley Forest, through the Welkwood.
  All of the Flanaess as far east as the Sea Barons see the sun cut off, the sky turn black, from the great fires in the west.
  Ash falls make breathing difficult, and bury towns, in Nyrond, Urnst, and the western Dark Union.
  Wild Magic storms rage across the Flanaess, with great multicolored clouds filling the sky, lightning striking down at the earth, hurricane force winds sweep across the terrain.

  Kalden, Prince of Swords, meets Vecna in one on one battle.
  Kalden is the greatest swordsman in all of Oerth.
  He sweeps forth his sword, and a bright light strikes down upon him amidst the darkness, and his sword flames like the sun.
  However, Vecna is almost as fast with his staff, and the two duel, sword against staff.
  Long and epic is that duel, as the two fight.
  Again and again, Kalden wounds Vecna, his sword the sword of a demipower, piercing Vecna's Prismatic Armor, cutting the undead flesh, causing Vecna to howl in pain.
  Time and again, Vecna's staff swipes at Kalden, and Kalden cries out, his skin blackened and burned where the staff touched him.

  However, Vecna's endurance seems unlimited, and ever the hellish light burns in his eyes, and with the progression of the battle he grows in stature, and does not weaken.
  He knocks Kalden's sword wide, and with one great thrust, runs him through with his staff, burning a hole 4 inches wide right through Kalden's body, through his heart.

  As Kalden falls to his knees, dying, impaled on the staff, Vecna snarls gleefully at him:

  BOY, IT TAKES MORE THAN A SWORD TO MAKE A WARRIOR!
  YOU SHALL JOIN YOUR FRIENDS IN THAT GREAT ASTRAL GRAVEYARD IN THE SKY!

  He rips his staff upward.  It tears through Kalden's upper body, through his neck, and divides his head in half.
  The pieces of Kalden go flying in every direction.
  Vecna shatters Kalden's sword with a blast from his staff.
  Then he grinds Kalden's remains into the ground with his feet, and burns them until the ground underneath them bubbles and froths like water in a cauldron.

  The Dragons breathe their huge gouts of fire, acid, pure energy, blowing titantic holes in the ground, burning vast strips across the landscape, massacring thousands of Vecna's people with each hit.
  Clerics and mages fly up and give battle to the dragons.
  Armed with jars filled with gray ooze, they slime the dragons, and before the dragons can save themselves, they topple out of the air in ruin, and gigantic gray oozes rise out of the wreckage, attacking both sides, devouring tree, grass, undead, and living alike.
  Other mages throw flensing, and watch in glee as the dragons are flensed.
  First their scales are peeled off, and go flying as deadly missiles down upon the battlefield.
  Then their skin is peeled off, and then muscle and flesh starts raining down, along with cloudbursts of blood, as the death screams of dragons shatters stone and leaves the living staggering, hands held to their ears, blood running through their fingers.

  Iuz reaps a grim harvest through the Legions of Vecna, and none can stand against the might of the Old One.
  Champions and powerful undead go down before him, and weaker undead cower or run, terrified.
  Finally, a force of liches assemble, and give battle to the Old One.
  Necromantic spells fly back and forth like arrows, until the sky turns black with expending energy, and gray lightning crackles all around.
  The ground animates, thousands of undead Earth Elementals rising from it, berserk and under nobody's control.
  They attack Iuz.
  They attack the liches.
  Both are forced to flee before that onslaught.
  The enraged undead elementals then storm into the armies on either side, hammering with their fists, pulverizing man and horse alike, snatching up whole trees and using them in great roundhouse sweeps.

  The elves attempt to defend the Welkwood from the Legions of Vecna.
  The treants cause all the trees of the forest to awaken and come to their aid.
  A million trees, tremendously strong with the strength of ancient wood, descend on the undead forces of the foe.
  However, the Legions of Vecna unleash firestorms, and Meteor Swarms, and they turn all the underlying soil to mud.
  They envelop the trees with greyish radiances, and the trees wither and die, then reanimate as undead treants, and these command the trees to turn on their own.
  Branches and whole trunks of trees crash down by the thousands as the tree armies battle, while underneath, elf and undead battle hand to hand, and thousands of spells light up the carnage.

  The Shade come into the battle.
  Using the Power of Shade, they whelm the light of the foe, drown thousands of their foes in the pall of Shadow, the screams and defiant cries of elves and men and dwarves not availing them.

  Then the Doomgrinder stomps into view, and the forces of Shade turn hastily to meet THIS monster.
  Even the Shade did not expect this, nor did Vecna.
  Against the titantic construct that is the Doomgrinder, the Shade hurl everything they have, while the Doomgrinder raises it's great feet, and brings them down.
  Thousands of the Shade have no time to even scream as they are instantly crushed into pulp, and the earth itself is pushed down into a new depression.

  The tanks fire, artillery roars, machine gun nests spray the enemy with bullets.
  Gasoline and sulpher, and phosphorus, make for a primitive napalm, and tens of thousands of Vecna's troops, undead and living alike, melt into goo on the battlefield.
  Lightning bolts and fireballs slam into the machine gun nests, blowing them asunder.
  Cones of Cold and Icestorms slam the tanks - unavailing.
  Then Acid Storms rain down upon the defenders, and the tanks and those within them perish in agony as they dissolve and melt into the sodden ground.

  Spelljammers fire round after round of ballistae and catapult shots at the Flying Ships of the Sky-Sea League, along with the more high tech machine gun fire and impromptu artillery fire.
  The Flying Ships fire back.
  Dozens of ships on both sides are torn asunder, sails dropping, decks awash with blood and the bodies of corpses.

  The great Flying Citadels, however, prove more than a match for Acererak's spelljammers, and against the great Dwarven Mountains, their firepower proves futile.
  One by one, Acererak's spelljammers topple out of the air, falling in flaming wreckage onto the battlefield below.
  Powerful clerics and mages, liches and vampires, teleport into the Flying Citadels and Dwarven Spelljamming Mountains, and summon forces.
  However, the defenders were expecting this, and strike with holy symbols, holy water, and large numbers of point blank spells and enchanted arrows.
  Time and again, the mages, clerics, and undead attempting to gain the Flying Citadels and Mountains are beaten back, or sent screaming over the sides to topple thousands of feet into the ground below.
  Time and again, the defenders hold off the invasion, and hundreds of the high level attackers perish.
  However, finally, they establish a beachhead on one of the Dwarven Mountains.
  With that beachhead established, they summon more, and then yet more, of their undead kindred.
  The dwarves fight toe to toe with the Legions of Vecna, hammers and spiked armor, battlerager and dwarven Defender, versus the infuriated vampires, ghosts, wraiths, and spectres.  Against the dark mages and clerics.
  The Legions of Vecna prove too strong.  The dwarves are driven back, and back, hundreds of them killed, their bodies withering and shrivelling from Negative Material Energy.
  The undead gain the control room.
  The dwarves, seeing the battle is lost, sabotage the controls.
  The dwarven mountain goes out of control, and slams into the side of the Lortmil Mountains, shattering, a monstrous avalanche of broken rock crashing like a waterfall down the side of the mountain range, taking thousands of dwarves and thousands of undead with them, burying the forests below in huge piles of debris.

  The Knights of the Kevellond League lower their lances and charge, cutting deep swaths in the ranks of their foes.
  Only to be hit by massed fireballs, their armor melting, their bodies melting, shrieking as they die.
  Kevellond Mages target the Mages of Vecna with their own fireball barrage, and hundreds of them die as plumes of fire soar into the heavens, filling the sky, turning the whole battlefield a garish red.
  But the surviving enemy mages fire back with necromantic magic.
  Kevellond mages scream in agony as greyish radiance covers them, sucks the very life out of them, their bodies turning into withered husks, then rising as undead monsters and turning on their own side.
  Clerics raise their holy symbols, which flame with blue light, to repel and destroy the undead of Vecna.
  The clerics of Vecna raise unholy symbols, glowing purple and mauve, to counter this attack.
  On the evil side, undead shriek and run, or are blasted into oblivion, turning into motes of silver light.
  On the good side, paladins reel, blood running from their eyes and mouths, crashing to the ground, fleeing the battle.

  Ever the battle intensifies, grows more and more terrible.
  The very ground starts to shake, as the magic deluges it, blood covers it and fills it, and the battle tears great ragged wounds in it.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  The great Flying Citadels, however, prove more than a match for Acererak's spelljammers, and against the great Dwarven Mountains, their firepower proves futile.
> One by one, Acererak's spelljammers topple out of the air, falling in flaming wreckage onto the battlefield below. *



Tremendous post, Edena!

However the above is probably a mis-reading  Don't have any spelljammers, I was sniping them out of the sky myself.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Allied Forces have lost 73 PL worth of armies.
  Over a million elves, dwarves, humans, Torilians, Torilian kender, gnomes, and humanoids lay dead on the battlefield.
  Millions of Shade, and the men, women, and undead of the Legions of Vecna, lay dead, or in the case of the undead literally torn to pieces.

  There is no longer a Gnarley Forest (Maudlin, erase it from the map.)
  There is no longer a Wild Coast in the Flanaess.
  Only a shattered, broken moonscape remains where it was, and northern Wolly Bay is filled with mud and debris.

  Incredibly, the defensive line is holding.
  Vecna and the Shade have not been able to break through.
  They have lost 80 PL in their massive offensive.

  Turrosh Mak and Forrester have bourne the brunt of the losses, as Turrosh Mak was on the front lines, and Forrester's people dropped in to support him.
  GnomeWorks suffered the next most severely, for he also deployed a great force to the front lines.

  Do the allied forces continue to hold their defensive lines, or do they retreat?
  Do the forces of Iuz continue their advance on Shadow Throne, or halt?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In what may be the most poignant moment in the war, the forces of the Black Brotherhood, long awaiting this moment, have successfully attacked and taken the Doomgrinder from the forces of Iuz.

  The mountainous construct that is the Doomgrinder, turns around, and assails the forces of Iuz to the east.
  Racing towards victory, the forces of Iuz are now confronted by the giant contraption, which starts stomping them into red puddles.
  Even the very bedrock that was undeer them cracks and shatters, as the giant construct brings it's unearthly weight down, and great earthquakes rumble through all the Cairn Hills.

  The forces of Iuz, may attempt to retake the Doomgrinder.
  The word Doomgrinder is taking on a whole new meaning now ... (even I did not know that it was a giant construct!)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Vecna's Catastrophe*

Vecna rises in his full might.
  Not the old, frail one-eyed man.
  Not even the terrible lich radiating fell magic and cold.

  Vecna seems to grow, towering tall, kingly, like a God himself, over the slagged battlefield.
  His grim visage scours the battlefield, and men and women cringe as his gaze sweeps over them.
  He raises his great arm, his staff held high.

  Hundreds of massive red lightning bolts flash out of his staff into the sky.
  Vecna utters Words of Power, 10th level magic, Great Words of Power not heard on Oerth since the Arcane Age.

  The Oerth reels, earthquakes gripping the entire region.
  The sky is suddenly filled with thunderheads, and ungodly downpours of rain smote attacker and defender alike.

  The buildup of power is awesome, unlike anything felt before.

  Vecna, is throwing a catastrophe (as per the rules under 10th level magic.)
  Instead of throwing it on a single nation, he is throwing it on the battlefield.

  The earthquake builds, and builds, until it reaches titantic proportions.
  The ruined cities of the northern Wild Coast shatter apart, buildings toppling, walls crumbling, masonry and bricks smashing down.
  The trees left standing wave back and forth, then topple, branches crackling and snapping as the tree slams into the earth.
  The earthquake continues to build, until it reaches the incredible proportions of Fantasia (the 1940 film.)

  Rocks explode out of the earth, rocket hundreds of feet into the air.
  Vast regions of rock thrust up, sundering the earth apart, rising up and forming new hills.
  Great cracks open in the earth, miles deep, sending hills, woodlands, and whole towns, and legions of those fighting, screaming into the depths.

  The whole sky turns a vivid red, the clouds the color of blood, the lightning jagged streaks of scarlet violence.
  The earthquake strikes as Vecna wills it to strike, slamming the defenders, hitting them with devastating force, overwhelming the lesser magic, overwhelming technology and magic, courage and strength.

  Tanks and artillery, barricades and fortifications, crumble, smash down, go tumbling into the chasms.
  Thousands of men scream as they follow.
  Rocks explode out of the ground amidst the defenders, come raining down in ruin upon them.
  In the Welkwood, the trees shake back and forth like a titan was shaking the ground.
  By the hundreds of thousands, they topple and fall, the screams of elves crushed under them unheard amidst the tumult.
  The waters of Wolly Bay roar into the great crevaces where they meet the water's edge.
  Water fills the crevaces, then explodes out of them, and tidal waves surge over the defenders, surge everywhere, whelming forts, swallowing armies, scouring the land, stripping the topsoil.
  Massive waterfalls are created, as the water gushes back into the crevaces, and whirlpools, where wave meets wave.
  Amidst the wrack and ruin Vecna stands, unharmed, while behind him his unholy legions raise their banners in triumph, untouched, and the Shade stand behind them.

  Vecna roars, in a voice that is heard for hundreds of miles:

  SERVITORS.  BEHOLD THE PRICE OF FOLLY.
  THERE ARE NONE WHO CAN STAND AGAINST VECNA!
  NONE, BE THEY MEN OR BE THEY GODS!
  BOW DOWN BEFORE THE MIGHT OF VECNA.
  DOWN ON YOUR KNEELS, TO BEG AND GROVEL.
  DOWN!
  DOWN!!!

  Vecna raises his staff, and a thousand lightning bolts streak across the sky, followed by an unearthly, deafening thunder that shakes the Lortmils to the core, rocks Wolly Bay, and sends shivers throughout the entire Flanaess.

  DOWN ON YOUR KNEES!
  NOW!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I don't need to say that the defenders took another massive PL hit from Vecna's Castatrophe ... that is a given.
  How bad it is, how great the losses are, nobody knows at the moment.

  All non-magical communications are out.  
  Magical communications work, but the commanders in the field do not know what the situation is.
  All they know is that they have lost large numbers of men and women, morale is broken, and the enemy is attacking with renewed fury and with incredible force.

  I repeat my question ... do the allied forces attempt to hold the defensive line or do they retreat?


----------



## Black Omega

Waiting to hear from my allies but...

Coalition of Light and Shadow forces not already committed willstart preparing fallback points for the front they are on,places to regroup and rebuild the defense against Vecna's assault. 

If the decision is made to fight we'll stand there with the others, though.  Unless I'm around Williamcan keep running things,as usual.


----------



## Serpenteye

The God Emperor of the Dark Union and the Great Empire of Aerdi laughs in glee, he laughs for quite some time until even his godly constitution is insufficient in holding back exhaustion. "Ah, Vecna, you are surely a blessing from the fates. Did I not say that nations would crumble into dust becouse of this? Grind the fools into mush and char, and grind yourself, you greater fool. A feast! A festival! The people of Aerdi should celebrate as I do, for there is much to celebrate." He swipes another glass of wine and looks, giggling into the mirror of greater scrying, "The vultures shall feast." 

"Oh! I almost forgot, damn! Keep a few wizards ready to teleport Kas away from the fighting if things go against him. Keep them shieled by defensive magics and ready for battle. But only to get Kas out of trouble, and only if necessary."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Just for your information, Serpenteye, Vecna heard that.

  I have no respond from the allied powers concerning whether they are attempting to hold the defensive line, except for Black Omega who appears to be ready to retreat.

  - - -

  The Legions of Vecna and the Forces of Shade press the attack against the confused and disorganized defenders, pushing them back, crashing headlong into them and through them, trying to produce a rout.
  Vecna, face twisted with anger and hatred, leads them.
  His wand held in his blackened hand spews molten light which sweeps back and forth like a scythe, levelling trees, buildings, and men alike, and making the very stones blaze like torches.
  The grass, soil, and rock all slump into ash underneath his feet.


----------



## Black Omega

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> I have no respond from the allied powers concerning whether they are attempting to hold the defensive line, except for Black Omega who appears to be ready to retreat.
> *



Keeping in mind of course that only my planar are involved in the battle at present.  and please..terminology..a strategic restructuring to more defensively tenable terrain.

It sounds like the situation is crumbling.  I can't speak for the others but on the nearest front at least I'll send in the Seelie.  We can't stop the assault on our own, but focus on helping the scattered forces already there to heal and regroup.  If they must retreat, try to make sure it's in good order.  Use the blasted landscape to our advantage, both for hit and run and to set traps..if there is a crumbling rockface, collapse it onto advancing hordes to crush some and slow the others.  That sort of thing.


----------



## Forrester

I say we hold the line. 

But it's up to you. I'm willing to fall back to the Lortmills if the others desire -- I'm not going to fight alone, obviously. 

And I send some Kender to get into the damn Doomgrinder! (Hell, I'd be surprised if there weren't some already in there, disobeying orders to sneak inside and see what it's like when the Black Brotherhood snuck in). 

We need to retake it!!!

And Edena -- I deploy 10PL of forces from the Lortmills into the war. Assuming William or one of the others does not sound the call to retreat. 

Forrester


----------



## JohnBrown

Edena,

You probably haven’t hear from the Allied commanders because most of us were asleep in real life!  While I dying to write some IC stuff right now I simply don’t have time.  Assuming that I actually get a chance to respond to your post before Vecna throws his hissy fit:

1.  Yes, will re-take Doomgrinder.  Iuz will make an appearance himself if need be.   We would scuttle Doomgrinder before would we let it fall into the hands of anyone not IBKSC.  Those extreme measures shouldn’t be necessary (I hope  ).
2.  Once Doomgrinder is once under my control and it is rolling again (actually this probably would of happened before the take over as well).  The IBKSC would advance behind Doomgrinder.

Once again edena, I don’t have time to give you a detailed account of my troop movements.  Please, assume that are making the best decisions possible, etc. I am not going to be able to post again until later today due to being at work.

John


----------



## Mr. Draco

aw... and I was looking to see how Kas was doing in his strugle to reach and kill vecna...

Oh well.

But, Kas will definately hold the line, and try to advance to kill vecna.  Along with his honor-guard.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In the midst of it all, something new and interesting happens.

  The kender are successful in infiltrating the Doomgrinder.
  Enough kender were sent to deal with the agents of the Black Brotherhood.

  However, at the exact same time Iuz, personally, went after the Doomgrinder to retake it.

  Both the kender and Iuz show up in the main control room of the juggernaut at the same time.

  The agents of the Black Brotherhood square off against both invaders.

  The Kender face off against the Black Brotherhood who face off against Iuz.

  Forrester, John Brown, I am dying of curosity.
  What happens?

  - - -

  Meanwhile, I patiently await answers from the allies concerning whether they stand or retreat.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, suddenly Vecna has a vision of Lord Melkor, who seems really angry:
You fool! It seems I made a mistake giving you control over my forces on Oerth! For it seems your insanity rules upon you! First you speak on being wise, waiting for the right time, and suddenly you get angry and declare the war against half the world WITHOUT CONSULTING ME!


----------



## Serpenteye

*Lord Melkor*

Did Vecna not accept the offer that I rejected? The offer to become a God under your patronage. As Vecna's divine lord and master you should be able to control him. He knelt before you, he gave you his soul, he is your bitch now.

The God Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Then Lord Melkor extends his will, and it reaches to his most powerful servants, ones that trully belong to him.

-SHADOWLORDS! HEAR YOUR MASTER! DESTROY KAS AND IUZ! DO IT NOW! DON`T LISTEN TO VECNA`S ORDERS CONTRADICTING THIS!

-Somewhere on the battlefield, Azorgax, self proclaimed King of Shadow Dragons, commands his brethren against Dragons of Torillians. But then he hears the voice, leaves battle in hands of his lieutenant, Glaurung, and goes with few of his servants to find and kill Kas.

- Baelros, Demon Lord of Shadow, commands his forces against Pomajr. Covered in Darkness and Flame, armed in Black Axe and Flaming Whip, he kills Orc after Orc, and they escape in fear. But suddenly he teleports, to fight against Iuz.

- Liches of great power, Rhamagaum and Waganard, lead Shade wizards against mages of elves and Kevellond, throwing spellls of death. But they hear voice of Shadowking, and teleport, one towards Iuz, one against Kas.

-Sauros, greatest among Sahde Ililthidi, master of psionics and art of quick death, seeks Anabstecorian, to prove that HE is the greatest of his kind of Oerth. But he cannot disobey his God, and, with his elite assasins/psions, comes against Kas.

-Rivalen Tanthul, Archpriest of The Shade, leads clerics of Melkor against Archcleric of Veluna and his fellow clerics of the light. They channel pure Negative and Positive Energy against eachother, waves of light against purest darkness. But he has to abandom it, and goes to find Iuz.

-Finally Shadowlady Ahlissa suddenly teleports from Vecna, to stand against Iuz.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The forces of Vecna and the Shade continue to press the attack.

  The united front against Vecna cracks, then sunders, breaking apart.

  William, Black Omega, and John Brown are forced back with heavy losses from Dyyvers, which falls again.
  They are forced back into southern Furyondy by the screaming Legions of Vecna.

  In the center of the line, Dagger and Uvenelei are unable to hold the Welkwood.
  The elves and their allies fall back in bitter retreat to the frontier of Celene, and the elven fortresses there.
  Other parts of Dagger and Uvenelei's armies fall back to the heights of the Kron Hills, or the safety of heavily fortified Verbobonc.

  In the south, Turrosh Mak and GnomeWorks lose their front lines.
  All the trenches are overrun, the tanks and artillery pieces shattered and destroyed on the battlefield.
  They are forced back, harried by the relentless forces of Vecna, falling back, thousands falling in the grim retreat.
  Turrosh Mak's great line of frontier fortresses in the Pomarj prove useful now, as the offense of Vecna and the Shade is finally halted there.

  A greater part of Forrester's reinforcing army from Toril has been destroyed.
  The remainder is divided up amongst the defenders wherever they are.

  And still Vecna is coming through, driving through the defensive lines of the elves, storming into the fertile fields of northern Celene, advancing on Enkstad, the capital city.

  - - -

  And no, Melkor has no control over Vecna.
  NOBODY has control over Vecna, unfortunately - including Vecna.  Especially not Vecna.

  However, since you are back, Lord Melkor (Talos) ... you are now once more in control of the Shade.
  What do they do?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am assuming a three way battle has broken out between Iuz, Forrester's kender, and the Black Brotherhood for control of the Doomgrinder.
  The control room is filled with fighters and the din of fighting, and nobody is at the controls themselves.

  The colossal juggernaut starts walking off in a random direction, speeding up gradually as it goes, gears working faster and faster.

  As fate would have it, it is now clumping eastward, towards the Dark Union.


  Didn't Iuz have a staff?  I seem to remember that he did.
  He doesn't have it anymore.
  A kender brushed Iuz.  And that was sufficient.
  Now, I don't know what the staff of Iuz does, but we are all about to find out, because the curious kender set it off.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, suddenly tone of Melkor`s voice changes , now it sounds like a father speaking to his child, which might irritiate Vecna.

-You see, Iuz must die, he is most powerful of our enemies, and his armies will perish when their God falls.

-And as long as Kas is alive, God-Emperor will never support us.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena see my post beyond last two of yours, it seems you missed it.


----------



## Serpenteye

*On a lighter note*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  As fate would have it, it is now clumping eastward, towards the Dark Union.
> *




"Strange, oh divine highness, the doomgrinder is approaching our border. No other forces in the battle seems to head that way, if this is a part of some strategy it's beyond my comprehension. This is not what we would expect from Iuz."
 "No, Goon, it is not. Most peculiar. Perhaps it's some sort of Iuzian Horse."
 "An Iuzian Horse, my sublime benevolence ruling the stars in glory?"
 "Well, not a horse exactly. It's an ancient Flannae fable. The warriors of Myconan besieged the proud city of Toy. After many years of battle they were forced to abandon the siege and left a  large wooden horse as a gift to the Toyans. Well, the horse was hollow and full of soldiers and when it was taken inside the walls the soldiers came out and opened the gates. Then the myconian army could rush into the city and murder all its inhabitants. Maybe Iuz heard the story as well and decided that since he did not have a horse he would use a windmill."
 "A most unusual idea, my heavenly master of all the planes and all time and existence." 
 "Yes, most unusual. And potentially quite dangerous. But the Doomgrinder is quite a powerful artifact. This is a wonderful opportunity for us. If the thing enters the Union territories we shall consider it a gift from Iuz. We shall insist on it. He has no right to bring it into the Dark Union of Oerth if it is not a gift. Prepare a force to take control over it if it crosses the border, order them to fight to subdue. We would not want to hurt the giver of such a generous gift."
 "As you command so shall it be, oh (superlatives and compliments), and the very overgods must obey."

The God Emperor then resumes his drunken bender, er glorious celebration.


----------



## William Ronald

*Brothers in Arms*

Iuz stops fighting the kender and joins in with them against the Black Brotherhood.  The Black Brotherhood should be overwhelmed and control established over the Doomgrinder.  Iuz restrains himself with a great effort and appoints a lieutenant to work with the kender.  The man looks like he has been sentenced to a death-by-torture sentence in Dorakaa, but accepts his assignment.  Iuz teleports out with several unconscious Black Brotherhood agents bound, chained and gagged in tow behind him.  He mutters as he leaves “I have some plans for these individuals.”

Two dwarven spelljammers arrive.  With cables, spells to help secure the Doomgrinder and a lot of effort, they will pick up the juggernaut and set it to attack the rear of the Shade-Vecna armies.  The dwarven spelljammers can move at 200 mph. The derro, dwarves, and kender will help.  (The kender are asked to inspect the food supplies of the Doomgrinder to make sure everyone has enough for supper.)

If the hunt for the Black Brotherhood is greatly interferring with defense, it is stepped down.  Fresh troops from the Baklunish-Esmerin confederation and the Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent are brought in by Dagger's spelljammers. Also, half the defense value of Erypt and Suhfang are brought in.  The forces of Varnaith in the Flanaess aid Celene.  Some of the forces of the Celestial Empire are also moved to help the front against Vecna.

Also, spelljammers and if Kaboom allows, flying fortresses and citadels, transport some of Zelda's and Turrosh Mak's troops form the Dark Swamp to attack the rear of the Shade army.

Word is sent to the Silent Ones of Keoland, an elite magical order of seers and spellcasters asking for any knowledge or assistance that they can give to help defeat Vecna and his allies.

Archcleric Hazen turns to Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Dyvers Mayor Larissa Hunter, and the recently knighted Sammel Hain who know appears as a 30 year old man instead of a 90 year old man.

"Lord Ronald, the Kevellond League has met.  You are in charge until my return.  If I do not return, arrangements for succession of the League Presidency has been made.  Other arrangements have previously been made for the Oerth Alliance presidency."

"I can not stand idle while brave men and women are dying."

A message is sent forth to all those powers not currently allied with Vecna, including the Underdark Alliance  (led by Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One) and the Dark Union (led by Serpenteye and Mr. Draco.

"We fight against Vecna and his followers now.  Although we have even warred with some of you in the past, we ask that you consider sending some assistance to oppose Vecna.  If we fall, you will have him as a neighbor.  He is not known for reasonableness or sanity.  Whatever decision you make, we shall respect it.  In this hour, we wish all but Vecna and his allies well."

"It is done," Archcleric Hazen says.  "We shall have to do what we can.  Every man and woman who can even lift a pitchfork or throw a rock or a bottle of holy water has been pressed into service.  Lord Ronald, on behalf of Mayor Hunter and Sir Hain,  we hope to see you again in this world.  If not, we will meet again in that place where no shadows fall."

Hazen, Hunter, and Hain teleport away.  

Lord Ronald looks at a desk full of papers and says  "I hope to see all of you again."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Up yours, Sauros*

Anabstercorian continues his barrage on the ground beneath him, the bolts of unstable ectoplasm leaving a trail of screaming death whereever they strike.  He assaults both sides indiscriminately, careful to avoid attracting the attention of Vecna.

But what now falls about his vision?  What mind does he now sense there upon the ground?

That, that is Sauros, the Defier, the fool who dared insult Ilsensine by turning to the mockery that is Melkor.

Searing with the unholy dominating will of Ilsensine, still glowing with black light from his dark blessing, he careens towards the ground, landing in front of Sauros like a meteor, sending the illithid flying backwards to land delicately in a combat stance, the fruit of years of martial training.  Sauros' elite guard raise weapons and prepare to fire before Sauros holds up a hand.  He intends for this to be a one on one.  He is condident of his power and his god, and he tenses his tentacles defiantly.

They gaze at each other, the Shadow and the Will.  No words are necessary, only thoughts, vageu concepts of anger and statements of intent.

Then they scream at each other, a psionic blast that echoes across the battlefield, and Sauros buckles beneath the psionic dominance that is Anabstercorian, his brains quivering under the effects as Anabstercorian slams him with his ustoppably powerful Mind Blast over, and over, and over, zapping him with a dimensional anchor to keep him from escaping in to the myriad planes.  The fight is short and bloody, ending with Anabstercorian grinding Sauros' face in to the dirt with the heel of his boot, as his brains ooze out his ears and eyes.

<< I think we can safely say that Anabstercorian, with his 80 level advantage over Sauros, in addition to his superior magical arsenal, will win this fight decisively.  However, if Edena says otherwise - Which I doubt - Consider this whole pose null and void. >>

Anabstercorian looks at the massive hole in the combat lines caused by his Mind Blasts, the dead and the dying screaming in nightmare and madness and agony all around him.  The elite guard quiver around him, their brains oozing out their ears.  The fight was difficult - He may have had to burn a Wish and several Heals.  Nonetheless, he is victorious.  Mercilessly he finishes them off before retreating to the slime pools of the Godspires.

<< Edena, I spend a day back at the Godspires resting up and getting serious pampering - Massages, the finest in brains, a heated slime pool, the works.  I'll also prep a few more Miracles to boost that Thrall.
I'll need three Miracles, one for each Thrall - I intend to hit Vecna with a psionic Thrall power, a divine Monstrous Thrall spell, and an arcane Dominate Monster spell simultaneously using a special magical item I'll create with Wish spells.  This item is a single use creation that is blessed by Ilsensine himself (thus the Miracles) so that it will affect even creatures such as Vecna.  Each of my top Solistarim mages will burn a full level of XP in making this little S.O.B.  I don't intend for him to have a snowflakes chance in Malebolge at resisting the effect of...

The *DICTUM.*

Insert dramatic music here. >>


----------



## The Forsaken One

*The power of the Mind.*

Vaeregoth, glaering over the battle field and sensing Anabstercorians presense feels it's time to wage some battle, a worthy battle of the mind.

Anab if you want your little plan to come true pass me first!

Vaeregoth teleports in the vicinity of Anabstercorian and doesn't even bother with invisibility of some sort, like... if invisibility is going to work against a 15th+ level character.

As she sees the flayer, the sounds of battle in her ears the roaring of vecna's might he unleashes upon the world and darkness spreading like a plague she turn black as the turns into a shade and as the darkness takes grip of her she feels her power grow and darkness strenghthens her she eminates telepathically to every creature with a mind within 500 miles: "FOR DARKNESS, FOR MELKOR!!!"
And reels with power as she launches her full mental power at the mind flayer, this insolent creature will learn the power of the mind at it's fullest potential. I shall add his power to my own, She manifests dimensional anchors to prevent him from leaving the battle and opens with a Thrall upon the flayer (edena rule on this one) and protects herself with a mindblank. After this I expect the battle to engage in it's full violence as the two mental power collide. Vaeregoth packed full with in advance prepared defensive powers glows and breems with energy, Anabstercorian hanging high and coming reeling down guns blazing, let the titans of the mind collide! (need a rule if the thralls gayness works, manifested at manifester level 130).

(Let's see who's the supreme psionicist here with manifester level 20 vs manifester level 130  and 30 levels in arcanespellcasting.)

let's get the fight on!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Staring upon death Sauros, Anabstecorian has a vision of a Shadowy figure, emanating great power, sittiing on a Throne of Darkness. 

Congratulations, for you are mighty indeed. What a pity that you have to serve Ilsenine, for I can give you  reward much greater, I promise to make you a God under me! Join me, join the true Darkness! Ilsenine`s power is declining since after New Umbra has fallen, while I am new power, full of vigor, groving in power!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Never!*

Upon hearing this voice, Anabstercorian raises his fist in to the heavens, his telepathic proclamation echoing across the battlefield for all to hear...

*"Never again shall the children of Ilsensine fall to the honeyed tongue of a miserable god wreathed in impotent shadow!  For against the Will, the Shadow is nothing, a mere stain to be blotted out against our infinite dictate!  The Shade shall fall to the will of Ilsensine!  I swear it!"*

And he goes.

<< Edena, new update.  Tomorrow, after I heal up, while my men are assembling...  The *DICTUM*, I'm heading back to the battlefield, and I am KILLING the Shadowlady Ahlissa and the Lord of the Shadow Dragons, if feasible. >>


----------



## Forrester

I am back, finally, and what William said, stands.

The goal of the Kender was not to take the Doomgrinder from Iuz, but rather to take it from the Black Brotherhood. 

We will work WITH the forces of Iuz to reclaim the Doomgrinder. And, sure, I'm sure that some of my forces may not be able to resist leaving with a trinket here and a bauble here, but they know better than to walk away with the Staff of Iuz. 

They're not just random Kender -- they ARE military, after all. And that means that they can follow *some* orders . 

Iuz -- if you do not mind too much -- we'd like a member of the Black Brotherhood or two ourselves. 

For questioning. 


Lord Forrester


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Anab.*

Read up and know someone is trying to kill YOU


----------



## William Ronald

Forrester,

John Brown did leave me in control of his forces until his return.

Iuz sends Forrester this message:  I will give you two, as your people helped out.  Let me know what you get out of them.  Where do you want them?

Enjoy,

Sincerely Iuz, Peacemaker

Forrester, they are sent wherever you want.  Regrettably they have been gagged and paralyzed below the first cervical vertebrae. (Iuz considers himself a bit of a surgeon). However, they can still talk and can be made mobile with a regenrate spell.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Bring it!*

Okay, here are MY powers:

Mind Blast: This mind-affecting ability is a sphere centered on Anabstercorian with a radius of 120 feet. All within this sphere must make a Will Save (DC 29+24 for for miracles=DC 53) or be Stunned for 3d4 rounds. Should they fail the save, they must begin to make further saves at the same DC. For each one they fail, they suffer an additional ability. 
1 Failure: Stunned for 3d4 rounds 
2 Failures: Panicked for 3d4 rounds immediately after the stun effect ceases 
3 Failures: Affected as by a Nightmare spell every time they sleep for 3d4 days. 
4 Failures: Immediately affected as though by feeblemind. 
5 Failures: Instant death due to the immediate explosive expulsion of the brain through the ears. But always instant death.

I also have Dreamedge, a Coup-De-Grace Vorpal Keen Longsword +5, and the Dream Guns, which are dual wielded and have the following statistics.

Dreamguns (Two Psionic Coup De Grace +6 Gauss-Powered High-Calibre Keen Sonic-Burst Sub-Machineguns of Psionic Impact. Plus, they automatically resummon ammo back to themselves after forming it form astral stuff.) 
His Dream Guns are forged from the stray dreams of Erythnul as they drifted across the Astral Plane. Made of purest, toughest dream-matter, they fire a stream of ectoplasmic bolts moving faster than the speed of sound using magnetic propulsion. On a good square shot the bolts explosively self destruct, sending destructive harmonics through the target. With an infinite ammo supply and massive destructive capability, they can level a city block in a minute. 

In addition to THAT, AND my 9th level Wizard and Cleric spells, AND my Monk20 special abilities, I have the Sunbuster Cannon.

Sunbuster Cannon (Psionomagitech Artifact - As a standard action 20x/day, this weapon can create a 20 ft. radius Sphere effect centered on any point within line of sight of the user - It's mind reading and magical aiming abilities ensure dead-on accuracy. All creatures within the radius of effect take 4d10 Fire, Acid, Cold, Lightning, Sonic, and Force damage, Reflex save for half. The actual target gets no such saving throw, and takes an additional d10 points of damage of each elemental type including Force.) 
(Additionally, as a full round action that can only be used once every ten rounds, 3x/day, it can create a 100 ft. radius sphere with the same damage.)
Now, you can ignore the Fire and Acid damage and you're resistant to the Acid and Lightning, but the Sonic and Force damage will still affect you nicely.  That, plus my SR 35 Belt of Disbelief and my Cloak of Dream Armor (DR 10/- and +20 Armor) should mean I have a darn good chance against you.

Now...  Let's see who's the better munchkin. :: Cocky grin ::   What's in your hand?


----------



## Forrester

Shees. Vecna is really starting to piss me off. 

FINE. My forces regroup and retreat to the Lortmills. 
EDENA -- there's something I very much (*we* very much) need to know before more posts. How much time has gone on in the month? I'm guessing that the entire plague and counter-plague thing took a good two or three weeks, and that started up maybe a week into Turn 3. 

Are we three weeks in? Three-and-a-half? Almost four? 

Inquiring Minds need to know. 

Forrester


----------



## Serpenteye

*To William and the Oerth Alliance*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> * men and women are dying."
> 
> A message is sent forth to all those powers not currently allied with Vecna, including the Underdark Alliance  (led by Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and the Forsaken One) and the Dark Union (led by Serpenteye and Mr. Draco.
> 
> "We fight against Vecna and his followers now.  Although we have even warred with some of you in the past, we ask that you consider sending some assistance to oppose Vecna.  If we fall, you will have him as a neighbor.  He is not known for reasonableness or sanity.  Whatever decision you make, we shall respect it.  In this hour, we wish all but Vecna and his allies well."
> *





Rest assured, people of the "Oerth alliance" I have no desire to see Vecna win this war. I will not allow Vecna to win this war. But it seems increasingly likely that he will not. You have the situation well in hand. You, proud warriors, are slowly but surely grinding Vecna into dust. You do not need me to share your victory. The triumph of victory will be yours, as it should be. The glory of victory will be yours, you have earned it and I will not diminish it by taking a part. You have payed for it in blood and death and the rewards are yours to keep.


----------



## JohnBrown

*Edena!!!! Very Improtant!!!!*

Edena,

I need some clarification (oh and great posts by the way, you are doing a superb job!  ):

1.  O.K., I’ve got control of Doomgrinder again….Where is it exactly? (Also, didn’t mean to surprise you with it.  I thought you knew about it.  I can scan and email the complete 2E stats for you if you like).

2.  Are all of Vecna’s troops pursing the collapsing western front?  Most?  None?

3.  I am just catching up with the action of today (again.  ), could I get a couple minutes before Vecna eats me? 


John


----------



## GnomeWorks

We, the people of the Lortmils, have decided something.

We're screwed.

But that's okay.  We're not going to go down without a fight.  We can handle Vecna.  We can at least cripple him, anyway.

We retreat into the Lortmils, into the homeland.  Kessel himself will go out into the battle, preparing all sorts of maximized combat spells and powers, and praying that whatever deity is watching him up there helps out, even if it's just a little bit.  Everyone in the Lortmils is being pressed into service - either to fight Vecna, or (the smarter ones) being assigned to rapid technological warfare research.  

Those really small iron golems?  We'll start fashioning them so that they can be fired from our weaponry.  We start arming them with magic missiles, or vials of nitroglycerin made magically stable until impact, or something.  We'll arm them with stuff that will be capable of taking out an adequate radius, preferably in an explosive or spectacular manner.  We'll try to command these to aim for the leaders in their ranks (ones that can be hurt - ie, not Vecna), but if they hit anything that is an enemy, I'm okay with it, but leaders before normal troops would be prefered.

We'll also try levitating tanks and such, see how that works.  We'll begin working on planes armed to the teeth, but not bogged down with so much that they can't fly, augmenting their flight with _fly_ spells if necessary.  

We pull out all the stops, Edena.  Everything we've got, tested or not, it's going at Vecna's troops.  No matter the cost, he must be stopped.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Come and get me!*

Anabstercorian doesn't like fighting this guy so close to Vecna - Might attract attention.  He snarls and flits away.

<< Come and get me, you worthless, spineless Formian!  Your Queen was a Slaad and your father burned the Hive! >>

He sprints off with his unarmored speed of 90, laughing at Vaegroth and goading him in to giving chase as they sprint north towards the Godspires.

Unbeknownst to Vaegroth, the Black Dragons of the Solistarim have teleported south to meet them as close as is safe...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

JohnBrown, Iuz has to deal with 4 Shadowlords coming against him(Ahlissa, Baelros, Rhamagaum, Rivalen) +their bodyguards. Edena time to roll some dice I think.

-Lord Melkor sent a  sending to his children, sitting on his Throne in Glory.

-To Battle, in the name of Darkness! Time has come for the strong to prey upon the week and soft followers of the light! Crush them ,make them pray for mercy that shall not be given to them, for they dared to defy The Shadowking, Sin which shall not be forgiven! Your God has spoken!

Motivated by this speech, Shade Hordes descend upon the realm of Celene, crushing everything in their path, and Darkness accompanies them. Shadow Dragons pray from above upon the elven cities while Planar Terrors and Undead crush everything in their path, no children, no women are spared. Technological devices of destruction take terrible death toll, and Shade wizards cast spells of death and Shadow that drain life energy from their enemies, and their decay, and die in pain.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Sorry Iuz*

I'll be with you against the Shadowlords as soon as I kill this bloody Formian.


----------



## William Ronald

John Brown asked me to pass on the fact that his troops from the Cairn Hills are attacking the flank of Vecna. Even Vecna and the Shade have to attack and defend.  Also, I believe John Brown has a few NPCs who can help Iuz.

Gnomeworks, good call on the nanotech golems. Of course, you can have sunburst spells go off when they hit. or grenades.

Edena, if my forces are unable to hold the line, we do a fighting retreat towards the Lortmils and the Pomarj, which ever is closer for the appropriate force.  Railways are used to evacuate civilians from areas threatened with conflict..  If they are threatened with capture, the tracks are ruined.  (Assuming we survive and triumph, we will rebuild.)  Also, do remember that the planars of my allies who are not currently posting -Darkness, Uvenelei, Alyx, and Zelda are on the front lines.  Zagyg will also join the front lines, assuming Uvenelei has no objections.

Archcleric Hazen and Larissa Hunter are standing shoulder to shoulder raining down destruction on the enemy forces - holding ground when they can, falling back to defensible positions when they must.  Sir Sammel Hain is giving young troopers the benefit of 90 years of life - a lot of that with hard fighting.

A soldier holds the banner of the Oerth Alliance aloft. He is perhaps 18 years old.

"Sir Hain, I have never seen anything like this? What do we do when all hell breaks loose?"

"Your best.  Nothing more, nothing less."


----------



## kaboom

Thayadon Fasfoni is only PL3 but he packs a punch. 

Die Vaeregoth!


----------



## JohnBrown

Inside 3C, Rary watches the movement of the little lead pieces across the board.  There aren’t nearly as many as there was before.  Many of them were moving in the wrong direction.

Iuz’s sudden growth of a backbone and the effectiveness of Doomgrinder were pleasant surprises, unfortunately they weren’t making up for the number of unpleasant ones…

At a long table sat, a row of mages busily staring into crystal balls and scribbling notes.  These notes were then pass to clerks that handed them to the board controllers.  A fresh note was handed to one such controller.  With his stick, he removes a figure representing a battalion of gnomish tanks.  Rary winches….

“The western line seems to have almost collapsed sir…” said the board-controller afraid to look Rary in the eye.

Rary had hoped that the technology of the Oerth Alliance would allowed them to hold…it certainly was affective, it just wasn’t enough.

“Alright, if the Oerth Alliance continues to fall back have all of our western front forces fall back with them…carrying our wounded.” said Rary quietly.

A couple of the clerks looked at Rary in surprise.  Was that compassion they just heard?

“So, they can be healed to re-join the fight later!” said Rary in a quiet but forceful response to the clerks’ unasked question.  “Have Robilar and the Doomgrinder crew stand ready to launch another assault.  The Vecna’s Legions and the Shade can’t attack AND defend at the same time.  Their losses were just as severe, if not more so.  If Vecna foolishly pursues the fleeing force we attack from the Cairn throwing in all but 2 PL of our reserves.”

(OOC: Note we started with 37 or so PL in the Cairn with 5 in the Cairn and 5 in the Abbor-alz as defense/reserves, Edena…Not sure how much we have left, could you let me know  ).

“That will either make him stop, allowing our allies,” no matter how many times he said that, it still tried to stick in Rary’s throat, “ a chance to withdraw.  We then pull back into our defensive positions in the Cairn and Abbor-Alz.   If he doesn’t stop, well then, we’ll just see won’t we…? ”

Rary’s orders are interrupted by the sound of bodies hitting the floor behind him.

“Complements of Lord Forrester, Lord Roland, and his Most Holy, Lord Iuz, sir.” said the orc captain standing over three paralyzed Black Brotherhood agents.

“Well, now what do we have here?”

The agents start mumbling something through their gag.

“Can you understand what they are saying, Most Holy?” asked the captian.

“Not really, but I’m sure its something like ‘We’re big, we’re bad, we’re not afraid of you...blah, blah, blah”

Rary snaps his fingers and the leather chair is brought to him.  He sits.  It was very comfortable; he could understand why Tenser liked it so much.

“Now boys, you and I are going to have a little talk.  I’m going to ask the questions and you are going to answer them.  The first question is how did you manage to get into Doomgrinder?”

(More to come)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas and his honor-guard are going to continue fighting along the front line of Forrester's forces, whether they retreat or hold the line.  Unless he sees a very good opportunity to go after Vecna himself, in which case, he takes it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, small change of plans. Edena, all Shadowlords will come against Iuz and his NPC`s! By the way isn`t Acerak with us, he might get his revenge against Forrester!


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,

Were Iuz's forces, the kender and the dwarves from the spelljamming mountains able to get the Doomgrinder lifted to where John Brown wants it.  There are a lot of bright minds working on this with spells, technology, and determination.


----------



## William Ronald

Kaboom and Dagger:

Can your forces ferry in some more of Uvenelei's, Black Omega's. and Darkness' forces to the front lines. Also some of Zelda's and Turrosh Mak's troops from the Dark Swamp.

William


----------



## kaboom

Kaboom's taxis are on the job.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Mr Draco

Lord Melkor sends a telepathic message to Kas.

-It seems that you and your former master are worth each other! You are both insane, you with your lust for revenge, and Vecna is just a bubbling idiot! However Vecna is still worth much to me as an ally, much more than you. But still, in long terms I would rather assosiate with God-Emperor, which unfortunately happens to be your ally! If you be so nice and go away I might give you Vecna when I decide to dispose of him!


----------



## Forrester

Actually, given the fact that the front lines have broken (I think?), it might be best for them to be transported to the Lortmills . . . we'll beat a fighting retreat to them, and hole up there. 

Gnomeworks has been fortifying the Lortmills against enemy attack for god knows how long -- it's probably our best shot against Vecna's troops. 

Still waiting for an update/more details from Edena, though, especially re how far we are along into the month. 

Forrester

KABOOM -- I've sent you a very important question through email/posted it you-know-where. Need a private response.

EDIT:

KABOOM -- just got your response. Thanks much. Just what I needed.


----------



## kaboom

got it and responded to it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas and his honor-guard are teleporting back to union hq in light of melkor's request and promise.


----------



## JohnBrown

*A prequel to the Rary story*

Iuz leaves the Doomgrinder, once again under his troops control, muttering to himself,  “Kender?…I owe my prize to kender?…I must be slipping…”

He re-adjusts the burden he is carrying, a large bundle of newly paralyzed Black Brotherhood agents.  Now, how to disperse them…?

“Well, Lord Forrester’s heaven-spawn did serve their purpose,” Iuz thought to himself.

A shadow flickered at the edge of Iuz’s vision.  “Have at thee!” came a cry.

What do you know; it was Baelros, Demon Lord of Shadow bearing down on him.  “My, he looks impressive,” thought Iuz

The derro inside Doomgrinder stood ready to assist their Lord, to back whatever gambit he chose.  He didn’t seem to be moving however. 

The dark and hideous beast, spawned from the nightmares of a thousand demons beared down on Iuz.

Still Iuz didn’t move.

It’s horrible black axe, the slayer of hundreds of solar, cocked back as he flew at Iuz, ready to split him in two….

Until he fell to ground in a painless, but still embarrassing, heap after crashing head long into a the Wall of Force (or Stone, or Ice, or whatever stops shades, Iuz would know) that Iuz erected at the very last second.

“Better luck, next time...  I would love to stay and play, but I have better things to do then waste my time on some shadow pretending to be a god…like me.   Oh, boys,” said Iuz to the derro manning the techno-magic weapons mounted in Doomgrinder, “could I have a couple blast of Bone Melter?  Right about here.”   He then teleports out to drop off his prisoners.

Two 10’ diameter cone-shaped blasts of white light target Baelros who, unharmed except for his pride, wisely decides to leave before they touch his fragile shade skin


----------



## William Ronald

*A llittle bit of history*

Edena:

A relatively simple way to through off enemy units from using the rails is to adapt something from WWI, which this part of the IR resembles.

The Germans had trouble using captured Russian rail lines because the tracks were a different gauge.  Quite literally, their trains could not fit properly on the Russian tracks.

I should have remembered this in advance, but the Lortmils built rails having a different gauge from those of other technological powers would be a relatively basic safety precaution.

(I can't remember everything all at once.)

Dagger, can you help Kaboom's taxi service in ferrying in more troops.

Also, was the Doomgrinder moved.


----------



## Creamsteak

If this fight still isn't over yet...

Sanctus Punitor is returning to the Lortmills to join the refugees of the Gnarley Forest (appropriately renamed). This (4 PL) force + All My Planars (PL 6 this round?) + Sanctus Punitor (PL2) = 12 PL in addition to the rest of the forces in the Lortmills.

So don't forget about me and mine defending the Lortmills.


----------



## William Ronald

*Holy Rain, Batman!*

As dagger has left me in control of his forces, I need Edena to rule if this is possible. Kaboom, you may want to do this with a flying citadel's cargo hold.

After making an air-aerosol attack (phosphorus and gasoline), the cargo hold of a dwarven spelljamming mountain is cleaned by magic.  It is filled with water.  Clerics and the demigod Keoghtom use their power to create the world's largest container of holy water.  (Miracles are used to make this happen.)

The mountain creates a holy rain over the undead of the Shade and Vecna's Legions as it does a fly by. The goal is to hit non-burning targets.

Also, if need be, Zagyg will throw a wish to try to counter another catastrophe or other 10th level magic.

William


----------



## JohnBrown

*The Further Adventures of Iuz and Rary*

After dropping the Black Brotherhood prisoners at Forrester's, Iuz, with many non-detection type spell active to prevent anymore-unwanted shade annoyances, drops into Magepoint and strolls into the 3C.   Orcs and humans scurry to get out of his way.  Upon reaching the base of the big blue tower, he calls out “Lord Rary!”

After a moment, Rary comes to balcony of the fifth floor and replies angrily “Go away, Lord Iuz.  I’m trying to run a war here!”

“Oh, but Lord Rary, I think you will enjoy this.” Iuz then sends a mental image to Rary.

He waits for Rary to process the information.  “What do you think?” cackled Iuz, all of the violence and death was starting to make him giddy.

The mages at their crystal balls then heard something they never thought they hear; they heard Rary laugh.

“I thought you might like it,” called Iuz.

“We’ll have to be careful though.  He is a dangerous opponent,” yelled down Rary.

“Of course, but you’d think he didn’t have a weakness the way he is flittering around the battlefield like that.”

“I’ll be right down.”

Rary stops long enough to cast a battery of protective spells (he’s a 20th level wizard with boatloads of adventuring experience, so I won’t bother going into which ones) and then checks the latest intelligence reposts on where Acereck was on the battlefield.  He then joined Iuz in the courtyard (also protected magically to hilt).   Both walk out of 3C, across the land bridge and into Magepoint.

“I can’t be gone long.” fretted Rary.

“Don’t worry, this wont take long,” replied Iuz, “now lets see if I can pinpoint his exact location…ah, there he is...sucking on the soul of one of our orcs.”

“We must make him pay for that.”

“Oh, we shall.”

Both Rary and Iuz activate fly spells rise into the air, pass over into the Border Ethereal, and teleport.  They instantaneously find themselves hovering above Acerack who is greedily eating the souls of some of the IBKSC troops (paraphrasing  Acerack’s own words).

Iuz looks at Rary.  “Shall we?”

Rary looks at Iuz. “We shall.”

Nearly simultaneously they cast Power Word: Kill.  (OOC: Which according to the Tomb of Horrors and the Return to the Tomb of Horrors destroys Acerack, at least for awhile, when cast from the Ethereal).  They will do so until he is destroyed, or it is no longer safe to do so.  If it doesn't work they just leave, probably with Acerack none the wiser.

Edit:  Upon returning to Magepoint, Rary pauses before entering the 3C.  He sniffs the air.  “What is that smell?  It seems to be emanating from you Lord Vecna.  Ewe, what is that?”

Iuz turns and storms off in a huff.  “If you must know,” Iuz replies over his shoulder, “Kender….”


----------



## William Ronald

If possible, and reasonably safe (as far as war goes), I would like to repeat the tactic in the Holy Rain, Batman! post a few times. 

Kaboom, feel free to join in the tactic.

Time to get some rest.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Suddenly 4 beings teleport to the side of Iux. Two typical, skeletal liches with fires burning in emty sockets of skulls, one Shade human in black robes, with dark hair and beard, finally one very beatiful Shade Drow. She speaks:

-We have found you at least! Now you and your servant here will pay for defiying Lord Melkor! She speaks some words, and a very small sphere of total Darkness comes from her palm. Then they companions also speak their words of power, and the sphere becomes bigger and bigger, ideal size to swallow Iuz and Rary.

-Say hello to The Void, laughs Ahlissa but doesn`t lose her guard, for she knows that Iuz is not to be underestimated!


----------



## William Ronald

> Originally posted by Lord Melkor(Talos):
> 
> To Mr Draco
> 
> Lord Melkor sends a telepathic message to Kas.
> 
> -It seems that you and your former master are worth each other! You are both insane, you with your lust for revenge, and Vecna is just a bubbling idiot! However Vecna is still worth much to me as an ally, much more than you. But still, in long terms I would rather assosiate with God-Emperor, which unfortunately happens to be your ally! If you be so nice and go away I might give you Vecna when I decide to dispose of him!




Edena, what is Lord Vecna's reaction to this obvious betrayal and blatant insult?

Also, John Brown informed me he is resting.  However, he was by a heavily defended installation before he left.  

Gnomeworks teleports several of the nanotech golems - equipped to harm anything with the Shade template.  They zip in and out of anything with the Shade template. Such as the Shadow Lords.

Also, a simple wand of cancellation should be able to negate the Void, assuming it works like a good old fashioned sphere of annihilation.  As would a Mordenkainen's disjunction and many other tricks besides.

Also, Iuz has demons and yuggoloths under his command.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Fight.*

Anab, you really don't think a creature with hivemind conciousness for 500 miles doesn't see that coming 

And what I'm packing in equip and custom powers I'll post later (school now). 
Btw EDENA, I contact Vecna to notify him Anab's here and he might want to join in the fun.


----------



## Maudlin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *Okay, small change of plans. Edena, all Shadowlords will come against Iuz and his NPC`s! By the way isn`t Acerak with us, he might get his revenge against Forrester! *




I've been spared the onus of choice by not having any troops in the area though 

I'd rather not go the road of killing other people's PC (at least not until their factions are dead too), mostly because I'd probably win


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Results*

The following all happen, in the order stated:

  Iuz, working WITH the kender, overwhelms the agents of the Black Brotherhood.
  The Doomgrinder is retaken, although exactly who is in charge of it (Forrester or John Brown) is a real question.
  Iuz is finally able to capture some of the agents of the Black Brotherhood - alive.  This is the first time this has been done in the IR so far.

  The dwarven spelljammers arrive to pick up the Doomgrinder Juggernaut and set it on Vecna's rear flank.
  It seems that Iuz does not mind this, so that is indeed what happens.
  After the dwarves figure out that a truly enormous number of cables are required to lift the stupid thing.

  Fresh reinforcements from Uvenelei and from Black Omega hit Vecna's northern front, hurling it back towards Dyvvers and away from southern Furyondy.
  The reinforcements from Erypt and Suhfang (William, Darkness) arrive with the help of Kaboom's Flying Citadels and Flying Ships, and slam into Vecna's central advance.
  Vecna and the Shade begin a furious battle for Celene with these fresh forces and the forces of Alyx.
  More forces arrive via Kaboom's Flying Citadels and Flying Ships from the Dark Swamp (Zelda, Turrosh Mak.)
  These hit Vecna in the rear.
  The Silent Ones arise and gather their strength, but they do not move to aid in the battle against Vecna.
  They see something that everyone else is missing.

  The Kevellond League and Baklunish Confederation send out the plea for more help to the drow and other races of the Under-Oerth and Underdark, and to the Dark Union.
  Apparently, only the Dark Union responds, and they refuse to help.

  Anabstercorian, who has reaped a massive number of kills on both sides in the great battle (as, in the thousands) assails Sauros of the Shade.
  Anabstercorian is victorious and Sauros - being intelligent, and severely wounded - flees the battlefield and returns to Shadow Throne.
  Anabstercorian has, indeed, gotten the point across that Ilsensine is not to be insulted!      

  Vaeregoth assaults Anabstercorian before he can retreat to the Godspires (to commence his attack on Vecna as stated in the post.)
  Both Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian are torn apart by the ensuing battle, minds severely injured, and both are forced from the battlefield.
  Anabstercorian ends up in bed in the Godspires, while his allies attempt to heal his mind with Restoration spells.
  Vaeregoth ends up back with the drow, while they also throw Restoration on her.                          

  Forrester's troops decide to hold the line, withstanding the continued, furious assault of the Legions of Vecna.
  Inspired by this, others who were retreated rally to the Banner of the United Commonwealth of Toril.            

  And, incredible, the kender and Iuz work together to bring the Doomgrinder to bear against the Legions of Vecna.
  By the thousands, they are mowed down by the contraption, or reduced to goo as it's weapons fire on them, or squashed so flat not even puddles remain as it runs over them, crushing the very bedrock they were standing on.
  Iuz is STILL missing his staff, and now - it is missing for good.
  The kender who took it, lost it.
  It is lying somewhere back on the battlefield, and nobody knows where it is.

  Iuz, minus his staff, sends Forrester some of the Black Brotherhood prisoners.
  They have been ... let us say ... surgically tortured ...

  Forrester then decides to retreat to the Lortmils.
  This causes the main body of allied forces to retreat with him.
  Leaving Celene almost defenseless, for most of her elves are dead or were driven back into the Kron Hills with Dagger's people.

  (And yes, the Turn is almost over.  Only a few days left.)

  (OOC answers to John Brown:

  The Doomgrinder is assaulting the rear of Vecna's onslaught, and is in the Welkwood. 
  Almost all of Vecna's troops are pursuing the western front.
  The Shade, however, left some of their forces to protect the Shadow Throne.
  And yes, you received your couple of minutes before Vecna eats you!     )

  GnomeWorks decides his forces will charge.
  Nevermind that everyone else is falling back.
  The Army of the Lortmils charges right into Vecna's southern flank.
  Tanks and artillery boom and rocket, and machine guns fill the air with death, as the gnomes and dwarves counterattack the Legions of Vecna.
  The Legions of Vecna in the south continue their onslaught, heedless of the enormous casualties they are taking.

  Another force from the Lortmil Technomancy passes through Forrester's retreating troops into Celene.
  A good thing, too, since the forces of Vecna, the main forces of the Shade, and Vecna himself are assailing that country.
  The fighting is furious, and it is the fell power of Shade versus GnomeWorks ingenious combination of gasoline and phosphorus.
  Kessel GnomeWorks himself leads the counterassault.

  The Lortmil Technomancy has another new weapon.
  A devastating weapon.
  They have firearms that fire, not bullets, but miniaturized iron golems.
  Being hit by one of these things kills like a bullet does, but a bullet doesn't continue to try to kill you after it hits.
  These miniature iron golems, do.
  So do the flying iron golems, who - like the hornets from hell - swarm over the battlefield, breathing minature clouds of poison gas, sticking minature enchanted needles into things, and biting off chunks of flesh with miniature teeth.
  Some have vials of high explosives they are carrying.
  Some of the flying golems drop them upon the foe, and the battlefield rocks with the concussions.
  Some of the flying golems, fail to drop them, and blow up in midair, creating a spectacular fireworks show.

  All of this comes just as the Shade REALLY start pounding Celene, bring their main forces to bear.
  Shadow dragons scream down, raking the earth with blasts of fell dark energy, trees and grass and soil withering, turning as dead as the moon Luna.
  Others assail Enkstad, the capital, raking the civilian population with devastating barrages, massacring thousands of people.
  The spectacular crystalline and stone buildings of Enkstad crumble under the attack, crashing down, silencing the screams of hundreds of elves who took refuge in them.
  Shadow Mages evaporate the city walls, and elves cry out and fight futilely against the grey pallor enveloping them, withering and dying where they stand.

  Despite all the efforts of GnomeWorks, who is fighting alone without Forrester's help, Enkstad falls, and all of it's hundred thousand people are killed, or (if the Shades choose it) taken away in chains as slaves.

  GnomeWorks is soon up to his ears in alligators, for now Vecna and his Legions thunder onto the battlefield.
  Against Vecna, Kessel and his people cannot stand alone, and they are beaten back with great loss from Celene, as Vecna, his staff now glowing light the sun, unleashes blast after unholy blast of energy, blowing hills apart, levelling woodlands, blasting craters in the ground, bringing huge buildings down with one hit.
  Kessel GnomeWorks is finally wounded so badly he has to retire from the battlefield.
  The Lortmil Technomancy DEMANDS that Forrester come to their aid, and quit hiding out in the relative safety of the mountains.
  Celene must be held at all costs, say they, and northern Celene has already fallen to the enemy.

  As for Vecna, he looks across the remaining miles, and sees his ultimate goal.
  There are the Lortmils themselves, and within them, the Lortmil Technomancy, still unscathed.
  He grins evilly, bringing his staff up high, and lightning streaks from it into the sky, a bloody promise for those up in those mountains.


  In the control room of the Doomgrinder, Ahlissa, Baelros, Rhamagaum, and Rivalen all arrive to fight Iuz - who is still there (that is a ruling on my part.)
  That control room is real crowded now, what with Iuz, the Shade, the kender, and the Black Brotherhood all in a 50 foot by 50 foot room.

  The subsequent battle turns the control room into an inferno of blood, fire, and flying shards as the delicate equipment that runs the Doomgrinder is reduced to spare parts by the combatants.
  The kender don't help matters, as they unleash magical spells at the Shade to aid Iuz.  The magical spells hit the Shade, but they also hit the walls, the controls, and Iuz himself.

  Iuz is injured so badly he is forced to flee the control room.
  All the agents of the Black Brotherhood in the control room are killed.
  Most of the kender in the control room are killed.
  The control room, is killed.
  Black Brotherhood agents who were secretly hiding out in the Doomgrinder, awaiting their chance, strike now.

  Baenros was killed fighting Iuz, and Rivalen was severely injured. 
  The other two Shade NPCs, battle the Black Brotherhood and the kender (who consider them enemies!)
  The kender, the Black Brotherhood, and the agents of Shade battle it out, causing further mayhem and destruction throughout the Doomgrinder, damaging the main control mechanisms, causing them to lock in the on position.
  In the end, the Shade are victorious, and gain control of the Doomgrinder.

  Except the Doomgrinder cannot be controlled now.

  The Doomgrinder clomps on.
  It is now out of control permanently.
  The control room, the emergency overrides, and the main mechanisms are all damaged beyond repair.
  There is no way to pull the plug.
  The Doomgrinder stomps - at full speed - westward, unheeding as it stomps over the Legions of Vecna, the defenders, and the terrain alike.
  It is heading directly west, towards the Kron Hills.
  No magic, including Wishes, seems to be able to bring it back under control.                                                                          

  Thayadon Fasfoni decides to join in the conflict between Anabstercorian and Vaeregoth.
  He arrives in time to catch the tail end of their conflict.
  He and Vaeregoth trade mental and physical punches.
  Thayadon Fasfoni ends up unconscious on the battlefield, mentally damaged (a Restoration spell is needed.)

  (To John Brown - your force in the Cairn Hills has been decimated, and the Doomgrinder is lost - although a few surviving kender are frantically trying to figure out how to stop the thing.)

  The Agents of the Black Brotherhood are delivered to Rary.

  Kas, knowing Vecna is attacking in Celene, teleports to Celene to fight him.

  And there he is.

  Kas sees Vecna.

  Vecna sees Kas.

  Vecna's face contorts in EXTREME rage.

  FOOL!!!

  Vecna charges, staff at the ready.
  Kas charges, the Sword of Kas drawn.
  The epic battle begins.
  Sword and staff swing and parry.  Thunder echoes from the clashes, and lightning jumps from the hits.
  Staff screams it's power and willingness to kill in blazing mauve and sickly white.
  The Sword of Kas answers in a brilliant, unholy red.

  More of the Agents of Shade come to fight Iuz, only to find the Doomgrinder out of control, and Iuz gone (Iuz is lying unconscious in Doraaka right now ...)

  Forrester hears GnomeWorks strident demands for reinforcements, and I am assuming he turns around from the retreat, and rejoins GnomeWorks forces counterattacking in Celene.
  The battle in Celene waxes FURIOUS, as the full force of the allies hits the full force of the Shade and the Legions of Vecna.
  And in the middle of it all, thunder and lightning, and cries of anger that reverberate through the sky, announce the duel of Vecna and Kas.


  Mr Draco said:

  Kas and his honor-guard are teleporting back to union hq in light of melkor's request and promise.

  ((Overruled.  Vecna is in Kas's face.  This battle both have waited all too long for.
  If Kas tries to teleport away, to anywhere in Greyspace, Vecna will instantly follow.))



   creamsteak wrote:

  If this fight still isn't over yet... 

  Sanctus Punitor is returning to the Lortmills to join the refugees of the Gnarley Forest (appropriately renamed). 
  This (4 PL) force + All My Planars (PL 6 this round?) + Sanctus Punitor (PL2) = 12 PL in addition to the rest of the forces in the Lortmills. 
  So don't forget about me and mine defending the Lortmills.

  ((That's great.  You are defending the Lortmils.  Both Forrester and GnomeWorks, and now Dagger, are screaming for you to GET IN THERE and be of some use in the great battle currently raging in Celene!!))
  ((There is no Gnarley Forest.  It died, along with a lot of other things, early in the battle.))

  Into the battle raging in the north, where the Legions of Vecna are falling back from Dyvvers, and failing to take the Kron Hills, a dwarven citadel appears overhead.
  Lightning bolts and storms of magic missiles hit it, but it holds on it's way.
  Then the doors swing open, and a sea of Holy Water, endless millions of gallons of it, thunder down upon the Legions of Vecna.

  The result is a titantic blue explosion, as if a small nuclear weapon had been set off.
  The undead, the forest, the living defenders, and the dwarven mountain itself, all disappear as a gigantic blue fireball rises into the sky.
  The blast wave of blue energy blows trees 3 miles away down, and shatters windows out to 10 miles.
  The blue fireball towers above the clouds, soaring into the heavens.

  A wild magic storm erupts, and thunderstorms with blue clouds and blue lightning start raging all across the entire region.
  The Legions of Vecna scream and die under the deluge of Holy Rain.
  Rivers burst their banks, flooding, sweeping away house and barn, pouring down into the Nyr Dyv.
  Massive explosions and firestorms erupt across the Nyr Dyv as the Holy Rain hits the fell poisoning of the Shade in the waters.
  Soon, the Nyv Dyv is a churning mass of roiling blue and purple flames, overflowing it's shores on all sides, sending tidal waves smashing onto the shores, a writhing caldron of rage, as the thunderstorms continue to deluge it with Holy Rain.


----------



## Maudlin

Acererak appears in the skies above where the titanic duel between Vecna and Kas rages.

He thunders: "This is a battle a thousand years overdue, let it see its conclusion today! Let them fight! Interfere, and die."

He will destroy anything coming within 1000 feet of the dueling powers. Any lieutenant of Vecna trying to backstab Kas, dies. Anyone from the Oerth Alliance who attempts to press his advantage here, dies.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Does this turn end at 200 posts on this thread or is there to be another thread?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(this thread, Kalanyr, will end soon, and with it Turn 3.)

  Both Queen Yolande and Melf Brightblade were killed in the Fall of Enkstad.

  In the north, the Holy Rain destroys the undead in Vecna's forces.
  Those that remain alive are stunned and terrified by the deluge from the blue clouds, and rout, fleeing eastward as fast as they can, back towards Shadow Throne.

  The Doomgrinder, out of control, passes by them to the south, heading into the Welkwood, heading due west.

  In the center of the front, the Legions of Vecna are withering under the combined onslaught of the forces of GnomeWorks, Forrester, Creamsteak (if his forces did not go voluntarily, I am assuming they received incentive from the Lortmil Technomancy  they could not refuse), Dagger, Uvenelei, Alyx, Black Omega, Darkness, and Kaboom.
  The Shade, being wiser and smarter than the Legions of Vecna, retreat from the battlefield, falling back through the Welkwood to the safety of the Wild Coast.
  The Legions of Vecna, heedless of death, continuing charging, continue fighting, wave after wave of them crashing into the defenders.
  Endless thousands continue to die on both sides as this suicidal attack continues.
  Until, suddenly, like a cloudburst giving way to sudden sunshine, it halts.

  No more enemies come at the defenders, because there are no more enemies left.
  The last of the Legions of Vecna hurl themselves in insane fury upon the defenders, taking as many of them as they possibly can into oblivion.
  Then the whole attack stops, with a suddenness that leaves the defenders blinking and stunned.

  On the southern front, the Legions of Vecna facing GnomeWorks find themselves unable to cope with the flying iron golems, the gasoline and phosphorus combined, the artillery, the tanks, the powerful and intelligent humanoids of Forrester's army.
  Vampires shriek and melt as the phosphorus explodes over them, while spectres wail and evaporate.
  Undead fall back in terror, only to be blown apart by high explosives dropped by the insect-like golems, or torn apart as the golems slam into them, and begin chewing them to bits.
  The living cry out in terror as the gigantic humanoids, towering 7 feet high, crash into them.
  The humanoids of Toril are unlike anything they have ever seen or imagined.

  These are not the weak, subhuman orcs they expected.
  These are towering brutes, bigger than Conan, with the fighting skills of the best of the Barbarians of Stonefist, and the intelligence of the mages of the Suel.
  And the fury and battle ferocity of a dwarven battlerager.
  Sheathed in plate armor of advanced design, made of titanium, the orcs and other humanoids chop the living and the undead alike into pieces, stomp them into the earth, tear mounted opponents down from their steeds, kill the steeds with one hit from their titanium swords, glowing with the fell magic of Toril.
  The Legions of Vecna holding the southern front shatter apart, and rout, fleeing this way and that, but there is no escape.
  They cannot outrun the orcs of the United Commonwealth of Toril, who come up behind them and hack them down without remorse or regret.
  They cannot outrun the gnomish tanks, or outdistance the gnomish artillery.
  Those that escape into the forests find elven defenders awaiting them, and perish by elven swords and arrows, or are netted in elvish spells, or swept up by angry treants and scream as they as crushed in giant hands.
  Those that escape the slaughter and wreckage find Kaboom's skyships awaiting them, pouring a murderous fire of ballistae and catapult shots down at them, and rifle fire, and spells.

  Then there are the titans.
  The titans of Esmerin arrive on the battlefield.
  With stomps and kicks of their feet, they send hundreds of the foe catapulting through the sky.
  If the flight doesn't kill them, the impact does, as they hit rocks, and trees, or go tumbling down into the chasms, broken and shattered.
  The titans draw their swords and clubs, and pound the earth until a new earthquake shakes the northern Pomarj, squashing, chopping, reducing the Legions of Vecna to puree.

  The remnant of the Legions of Vecna who somehow manage to escape the southern slaughter, fleeing northward, give the bad news to the Shade.
  I am assuming the Shade retreat back to Shadow Throne, where they have fortifications and defenses that might be effective against this counterattack.

  Vecna's northern army, or what little is left of it, joins up with the remnants of his southern army, to form a defensive line.
  This gives the Shade the time to retreat home (and attack against Shadow Throne won't be possible this Turn.)
  That is all they do.
  The combined forces of the allies hit them from the northwest, west and southwest, and south, and they are obliterated.

  Those Shade and forces of Vecna in Enkstad are trapped.
  The elves in furious vengeance retake their capital city, street by street.
  Elven bladesingers chop down foe after foe, or raise their hands and unleash lightning bolts and magic missiles to fell distant foes.
  Elven mages scour buildings of their enemies with cloudkills and fireballs, cones of cold, and stinking cloud.
  Elven archers shoot the foe from the walls, from defensive fortifications.
  Elven clerics raise the symbols of the Seldarine, reducing the undead to dust, or forcing them back in terror, calling flame strikes down on them, or lashing them with Holy Words.
  Elven mages teleport past the enemy defenses, striking from behind, dueling with Vecna's mages, beating down the Shades who remain.
  The Banners of Shade and Vecna are torn from the walls and spires, and the Flags of Celene are raised in victory over the city once more.

  Kas and Vecna continue their dramatic fight, sword against staff.
  Ever they circle, and ever their weapons strike.
  All around, the ground burns and hisses, turning into ash, while stormclouds writhe overhead, and lightning strikes around the two titantic combatants, multicolored and garish, blowing great holes in the ground.
  And Vecna finds he cannot outwit Fate.
  Fate, the future seen and known, is unalterable, for Vecna.
  To be killed by his traitorous lieutenant is his Fate, and no chronomancy can alter what is to be.

  Vecna gasps in pain and disbelief as Kas rams the Sword of Kas home, through Vecna's body, clear to the hilt.
  Kas clenches the hilt of his sword tightly, twisting it in the wound, as Vecna falls to his knees.
  Vecna snarls, and whispers:

  You shall be eternally damned, traitor.
  THAT Fate, shall be yours.

  With his last strength, Vecna chops at Kas with his staff.
  Kas's sword-arm is severed at the shoulder.
  Vecna falls away, dying, with the Sword of Kas in him.
  Kas looks down at the charred end of his shoulder in shock and disbelief, then collapses to the ground, unconscious.

  Vecna's staff, falls to the ground, it's light fading, it's acid flow stopping, becoming inert, it's power quenched.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Epilogue*

The Isles of Woe are evacuated (temporarily), or if that's not possible the legions of woe hide deep inside their island fortresses. Walls of force and other defences are raised against the flooding and fire.

----
The task force of mages that stood ready to rescue Kas teleports in to the battlefield and take the bodies of Kas and Vecna ( and Vecna's nice little artifacts. They then teleport out.
----

To the Oerth Alliance

Congratulations, proud warriors of the "Oerth Alliance", it seems I was right, you did not need my help to defeat Vecna. The honour and glory of victory is yours but more than any others it is also Kas'. Via Kas has the Dark Union of Oerth taken part in your victory and the rewards are ours also to reap. You have earned my respect, people of the Oerth Alliance. You have proven that you can unite and stand together even when all hope seems to have died. I now see you in a whole new light. Perhaps the Dark Union will join your proud alliance to secure the peace and the victory of justice and progress and law.

The God Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi


----------



## Kalanyr

Somewhere deep within the earth Kalanyr senses a tremendous power die. He looks up his face totally unreadable before returning to his magical experimentation which at the moment consists of dealing with a tornado he accidently caused in the city with his other experimentation. 

Thoughts race across his mind
"Is Vecna truly dead? Has Kas has survived? Where can I find some food? What battle plans should I prepare? Did I send a letter to Siobhan this month? No. Must do that "

Dear Siobhan

Congratulations on the awesome battle. I approve of it wholeheartedly. Hope you are well. Find enclosed more chocolate and some perfume.

                                Yours in Devotion
                                 "Abyssal Horror"


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Acererak was watching the battle between the two.

  Acererak, do you allow Serpenteye's people to take the Sword of Kas and the Staff of Vecna, and the body of Vecna and the unconscious Kas?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Acererak*

Trust me, friend, fighting the Dark Union would be a mistake for you. Your apoteosis depends on our good will. You have many enemies, Acererak, do not make another.


----------



## Maudlin

(posted too slowly, thanks for the opportunity, E )

Kas, along with the Sword of Kas are of the Dark Union. Kas, when found, is stabilized and out of danger. (although I don't suppose I or anyone can regrow that arm )

Vecna is their trophy.

However, the staff of Vecna was conspicuously absent from his otherwise untouched body when it is recovered.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Turn 3 is effectively over.
  However, rping posts may continue (and SHOULD continue) on this thread.

  Over three million defenders perished in the great battle.
  The Wild Coast, Gnarley Forest, and Welkwood were destroyed in the great battle (Maudlin, remove the forests, and remove the names, from the map.)
  The entire region is now a badlands, filled with corpses and great pools of blood.
  For some reason, the pools of blood do not evaporate, or flow away, or drain away.
  No magic will efface them, no spell will affect them.

  All of northern Wolly Bay has turned red.
  It remains red, apparently permanently.

  The entire region needs a new name.  The defenders have the honor of renaming it.

  Shadow Throne stands, still relatively untouched, and most of the forces of Shade are still standing.

  The Doomgrinder continues it's westward march.
  Apparently, nothing will ever allow for regaining of control of the thing.
  Also, it is speeding up, already past it's maximum speed, and still going - how, is not known.

  Kalden, Prince of Swords, is dead.
  Baelros, Lord of Shade, is dead.
  Queen Yolande of Celene, is dead.
  Prince Melf Brightblade, leader of the Knights of Luna, is dead.

  Several of the major Shade NPCs are badly wounded, and helpless in Shadow Throne currently.
  Iuz lays seriously wounded.
  Anabstercorian lays damaged and mind damaged.
  Vaeregoth lays damaged and mind damaged.
  Kessel GnomeWorks is barely clinging to life in bed.
  Larissa Hunter of Dyvvers is struggling for life in a field hospital.
  Thayadon lays unconcious in a field hospital.

  Kas lays, barely alive, and no magic will regrow his lost arm.

  And Vecna, greatest of all the liches who ever lived upon Oerth, lies dead on the battlefield, along with fully 50 million suel men, suel women, and undead who choose to follow him into oblivion.

  As the Wild Magic Storms recede, and the Nyr Dyv calms, and the clouds fade away, the sun finally makes an appearance, bleary and fogged.
  It's yellow light illuminates thousands of square miles of utter devastation.
  If a horde of titans with gasoline powered tillers had run amok across the countryside, they could not have competed against the damage done.

  Hills exist where no hills did before.
  Valleys exist where no valleys existed before.
  There are lakes where they was dry land, and dry land where lakes stood.
  Great shelves of bedrock, uprooted and torn from the deep earth, stick up out of the ground, forming a surreal landscape.
  In the thousands of craters are endless lakes of blood, which will not ever disappear again.
  No trees remain, nothing living moves in the land.
  A soft mud covers everything, rocks, shattered ground, craters, steaming in the returning sunlight.

  And 50 million corpses litter this landscape, a mute and grim testimony to the madness of the one who started it all, and whose legacy will endure for centuries to come.


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Did I manage to get 10th level magic? It's important for what I write next whether yes or no.


Edits-
I am assuming no further actions can be taken this Turn by anyone. Am I correct?

Also can a races alignment be altered by 10th level magic? (In this case the races are those under my control can this be done?)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, you did, Kalanyr.  
  Although you cannot use it this Turn, you may begin freely using 10th level magic next Turn - Turn 4.

  I do not know if Forrester discovered the secrets of 10th level magic this Turn.
  I must do the math, and find out.

  - - -

  The horrendous list of casualties comes in.
  It is not pleasant hearing.

  The allied forces lost 303 PL in armies, and thus permanently lost 303 PL, divided amongst their Powers.

  Vecna and his Legions are gone, and Melkor lost 20 PL.

  - - -

  Alyx lost 35 PL.  

  Celene fought to the end, and her people died with her.
  A great part of the forces from Varnaith, the Lendores, and the Celestial Imperium lay dead on the soil of Celene, and on the battlefield in general.

  - - -

  Anabstercorian lost no PL, but Anabstercorian himself is severely wounded (and will require a Restoration spell to heal his mind.)

  - - -

  Black Omega lost 5 PL in Planars.

  His Faerie arrived to aid on the battlefield, and suffered great loss.
  The rest of his forces could not arrive in time to help.

  - - -

  Creamsteak lost 4 PL.

  The forces he had in training in the Lortmils were wiped out.

  - - -

  Dagger lost 20 PL

  Dagger and the Kingdom of Keoland suffered staggering losses, up to one-third of their entire force, defending their allies.

  - - -

  Darkness lost 18 PL.

  Darkness had brought a great army into eastern Keoland to protect it against the threat from the drow to the west.
  This army deployed against Vecna, and over a third of it lays dead on the battlefield.

  - - -

  Forsaken One lost no PL, but Vaeregoth is critically injured, and will need a Restoration spell to restore her.

  - - -

  Forrester lost 47 PL

  Forrester's great reserve army from Toril came to the timely aid of the forces of good.
  Only 3 PL of men and women from that force, out of 50, survived the battle.  (The United Commonwealth just lost 94 PL.)         

  - - -            

  GnomeWorks lost 28 PL     

  The Hosts of the Lortmil Technomancy, instead of staying safe in their mountain homes, went bravely out to aid their friends.
  Over one third of all their forces lay dead, and they suffered staggering losses of equipment.

  - - -

  John Brown lost 35 PL

  Iuz and his forces stood with the forces of good in the great battle, attacking Shadow Throne from both east and west.
  Their help, along with that of Uvenelei, Darkness, and Forrester, made the difference and saved the Lortmils, but a heavy price was exacted.

  - - -

  Kaboom lost 21 PL

  Kaboom's sky ships and Flying Citadels proved invaluable in the great battle, as they brought vast numbers of troops to vital places in the battle.
  Desperate fights often turned in the allies favor because of Kaboom.
  But the loss of sky ships and Flying Citadels was severe, and hundreds of them now litter the battlefield.

  - - -

  Maudlin lost no PL.

  Acererak came to the battlefield, and gorged himself on the living, killing tens of thousands of people, mostly on the allies side.

  Maudlin is counted as having fought on Vecna's side.

  - - -

  Lord Meklor (Talos)  lost 20 PL.

  The Legions of Vecna protected the Shade by their very insanity.
  The Shade came up behind the Legions of Vecna, letting them die first, then whelming the weakened defenders.
  Nevertheless, the charge of Iuz from the east was costly, and the Shade had to fight aerial opponents, and in their retreat to Shadow Throne, the enemy harassed them where they could.

  Melkor, alone, fought at Vecna's side with a great army.

  - - -

  Rhialto the Marvellous lost 1 PL.

  Many agents of the Black Brotherhood died, killing key defenders, wreaking havoc among the defending lines, spreading miscommunication, enabling the Legions of Vecna to reap far more bloodshed than they should have.
  Others agents died in the battle of the Doomgrinder.

  Historians will always note that the Black Brotherhood stood with Vecna in the great battle.

  - - -

  Turrosh Mak lost 30 PL

  The humanoids of the Pomarj fought magnificently against the Legions of Vecna.
  They held their line of fortresses across the northern Pomarj, but were driven out of the Wild Coast.
  The reserve force that was in the Lortmil Technomancy had to be taken out and thrown against the enemy - nothing could be held back.
  All of Turrosh Mak's front line fighters were killed;  all his front line defenses, fortifications, and equipment were destroyed, and Turrosh Mak suffered vast numbers of casualties.

  - - -

  Uvenelei lost 40 PL.

  The intervention of Uvenelei's forces from Lyrn, Ishtarland, and Aaqa, made possible by Kaboom, made a crucial difference in the great battle.
  However, they too paid in blood for the victory, and hundreds of thousands of them lay dead on the battlefield.

  - - -

  William Ronald lost 30 PL.

  The Kevellond League fought magnificently against Vecna, and although they lost Dyvvers they held Verbonbonc and other places Vecna was never able to reach.
  Working with the forces of Iuz in southern Furyondy, and with ingenious tactics, they destroyed Vecna's northern army.
  However, like everyone else, they paid the price, and hundreds of thousands of them litter all the land from the Kron Hills east to Shadow Throne.

  - - -

  Zelda lost 10 PL.

  Arriving late from the Dark Swamp, the Swanmay Army suffered moderate losses in the great battle, and remains an intact fighting force.
  It's storm-riders on their miniature tornados are an awe and a wonder to those seeing them for the first time.


----------



## Serpenteye

-----Edena wrote:
And Vecna, greatest of all the liches who ever lived upon Oerth, lies dead on the battlefield, along with fully 50 million suel men, suel women, and undead who choose to follow him into oblivion. 
------

No, Edena. Vecna's body and all Vecna's artifacts (except for the staff) are now being studied in the laboratories of the Dark Union.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Starting Time for Turn 4*

Since I know Kalanyr, Forsaken One, and Festy Dog are eager to get in on the mayhem, I will begin Turn 4 as soon as:

  I am able to reconfigure the Lists.

  Everyone sends me their Templates for Turn 4 (DO NOT DO SO UNTIL I RECONFIGURE THE LISTS!)


----------



## Kalanyr

I put these up earlier but I don't know if you saw them so:


I am assuming no further actions can be taken this Turn by anyone. Am I correct? 

Also can a races alignment be altered by 10th level magic? (In this case the races are those under my control can this be done?)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, you could take non-combat actions this Turn still.
  So could Forsaken One and Festy Dog.

  10th level magic will allow you to, over the space of an entire Turn, alter the alignment of one nation or group of people, yes.

  For instance, the drow of the Under-Oerth count as a group of people, as do the Formians of the Hive Cluster.
  Furyondy would count as one nation.

  However, the Drow of the Underdark are bigger than a group of people, and the Kevellond League is bigger than Furyondy.

  You could alter one nation or group of beings per Turn.  Not more than one.  (Consider the magnitude of just converting one.)

  Also remember that, with 10th level magic, you can do a whole bunch of things at the same time (such as converting a group of beings from one alignment to the other, while changing the climate of a nation permanently, while altering the physical characteristics of the armies of one nation permanently, while throwing a Catastrophe, while ... )


----------



## Serpenteye

*A suggestion*

My nomination for the name of the lands formerly known as the Gnarley, Welkwood and Wild Coast is:

The Bloody Waste

Bloody because of the puddles of blood. Waste because it's a wasteland. And Bloody Waste because that is what war is.


----------



## Forrester

EDENA --

Kas was fighting by my side during the battle -- this means that the fight between Kas and Vecna was likely near my forces. 

And I think you know what THAT means. 

I don't expect my Kender to get both the Sword of Kas and the Staff of Vecna, but I do expect that they will have a half-decent shot of picking up one or the other (preferably the staff, but we'll see). 

I'll let you decide what the d100% chance is, and let me know 


Forrester


And I think the Bloody Waste is an appropriate name. 

I take it the Doomgrinder has slammed up against a mountain at this point? Or is it continuing to crawl ahead at 1 mph?


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ow.*

Anabstercorian...  wakes.

Slowly, he sits up in his bed beneath the Godspires, surrounded by concerned Solistarim.  Slowly he rubs his head, feeling the psychic scars that are still just beginning to heal.
<< You healed me. >>
"As it should be, my lord."
<< This is good.  What state is Vaegroth in? >>
"Vaegroth was left same as you, my lord, crippled but not dead.  No doubt he is healed by now.  Both of you must allow your psionic circuits to cool...  You especially."
<< Damnation...  It is to be expected.  How fares the *Dictum*? >>
"It is moving well, my lord."
<< Good...  Vecna is lost to us, but there are...  Other targets... >>
He gets up and, with a little hesitation, sends a Message To Anabstercorian's Allies: *I hope my presence on the battlefield helped to some significant extent.  I'm afraid the Solistarim as a whole were preoccupied with research.  As I promised, there will be no Solistarim offensives on any of our allies for three months.  And William Ronald?  Thanks for the tip.  Same to the gnome who tried to bail me out.  Can't remember your name at the moment, but I owe you both a favor.  Ciao.*



<< Edena, I'm assuming that Anabstercorian would be healed by loyal Solistarim agents.  If, for some reason, this is not the case, I'm good and screwed any way, so moot point.  How is the *Dictum* coming along?  Will it be done by next turn?  Also, how many levels, if any, did I gain by being involved in this battle?  I'm thinking of taking levels in Mindbender. >>


----------



## Mr. Draco

A telepathic message is sent out to Forresster from the honor-guard of Kas.

"Enlightened ruler, our leader stood with your forces on the field of battle.  Foe for foe he matched any other warrior on the battlefield.  Yet he still had the power within him to slay the one known as Vecna.  In doing so, he recieved grave injuries, including the permanent loss of his sword arm.  We know that your forces are powerful and knowaldgeable, it is with this in mind that we request the construction adn fitting of a cyberntetic (that is what you call it right?) arm for him.  It is truly the least you can do for one who did so much for this world." -Honor Guard of Kas

Edena, i'm fine with your overuling of what i said.  It turned out more with my origional intention anyway.  So, thanks!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr, Melkor was serious about inviting you to Shadow Pantheon. Shade start to worship you as God of War and Destruction, alongside Shadowking, and I will suggest you spread The Cult of Shadow in your realms. Until you ascend, your clerics will have their spells granted by Melkor. Is it okay Edena? Acerak, would you be interested in joining Shadow Pantheon as God of The Death?

And Melkor has seen all the mayhem his children have caused in Celene. Entire cities turned into oblivion, children being torn apart at the sight of their mathers, all the fear, all hatred, it reached him in  his realm, far in The Shadow, and he feed upon it. And he laughed.


----------



## Forrester

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *A telepathic message is sent out to Forresster from the honor-guard of Kas.
> 
> "Enlightened ruler, our leader stood with your forces on the field of battle.  Foe for foe he matched any other warrior on the battlefield.  Yet he still had the power within him to slay the one known as Vecna.  In doing so, he recieved grave injuries, including the permanent loss of his sword arm.  We know that your forces are powerful and knowaldgeable, it is with this in mind that we request the construction adn fitting of a cyberntetic (that is what you call it right?) arm for him.  It is truly the least you can do for one who did so much for this world." -Honor Guard of Kas
> *




Truly, Kas did Oerth a great service when he felled Lord Vecna. 

However, now he must ask himself a question. Does he stand with the Shade, and against Oerth, or against the Shade, and with Oerth? 

I'd hate to give him a cybernetic arm and then have to rip it off of him. 

Lord Forrester


----------



## Black Omega

Coalition forces arriving too late to actually fight in the battle can at least help in the healing and recovery after that savage battle.

Back in the homelands, pick up the purge of the brotherhood's agents.  Each land according to their own laws.  The pragmatic people's of Perrenland and Sepia might be a little more ruthless about it.  The seelie and elves a little more likley to leave a few in unimportant places where they can be fed false information.

And last but not least

Kal, 
I hope the horrors of the Abyss are treating you well.  I'm alive.  Saying much more after such a horrific battle seems like tempting fate.  It was truly a battle that will reshape the map forever.  Thank you for the chocolate and perfume.  The chocolate didn't last long but the perfume I can save for our long delayed dinner.  I guess it's not that long but it seems like forever!  I sent along a couple of things...a little Beckoning Cat statue..they are supposed to bring good luck.  And a last few roses from the bloody wastes...no doubt fed their last few hours by the blood of millions.  Dearest regards, Siobhan.


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Ow.*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> He gets up and, with a little hesitation, sends a Message To Anabstercorian's Allies: I hope my presence on the battlefield helped to some significant extent.  I'm afraid the Solistarim as a whole were preoccupied with research.  As I promised, there will be no Solistarim offensives on any of our allies for three months.  And William Ronald?  Thanks for the tip.  Same to the gnome who tried to bail me out.  Can't remember your name at the moment, but I owe you both a favor.  Ciao.
> *




Yes, we really appreciate your help -- especially the way you were blowing up BOTH SIDES with your weapons. 

The way you've been doing since the trouble started. Yeah, you're priceless. 

I especially like the way you promise no offensives ON YOUR ALLIES for three months. Why not just say this:

"I promise no offensives against my allies until I have 10th level magic. Afterwards, they should stick their heads between their legs and kiss their asses goodbye, because there's nothing more fun than an 130th level Illithid with 10th level magic." 

I'd reconsider putting ALL of your efforts into research, Illithid. You might want more than a token defense should we decide that we don't want the insane Anabstercorian getting 10th level magic anytime soon. Like in the next few hundred years. 

Lord Forrester


----------



## Serpenteye

Forrester said:
			
		

> *EDENA --
> 
> Kas was fighting by my side during the battle -- this means that the fight between Kas and Vecna was likely near my forces.
> 
> And I think you know what THAT means.
> 
> I don't expect my Kender to get both the Sword of Kas and the Staff of Vecna, but I do expect that they will have a half-decent shot of picking up one or the other (preferably the staff, but we'll see).
> 
> I'll let you decide what the d100% chance is, and let me know
> 
> *




Well, Acererak stated that he stood guard on the duel between Kas and Vecna and that he would kill anyone who came within 1000 feet as long as the duel lasted. The moment Vecna fell the task force of DU wizards teleported in to take all the loot from the battle. Acererak stole the staff of Vecna but left the rest for the Dark Union. I don't think the Kender could have got there in time.

--
Kas
Why use a cybernetic arm when you can use the ... ARM OF VECNA! ... That's what I was planning to use him for, harvesting his body for artifacts. Consider the possibilities. The power. The ironic justice. You were his "right arm", now his right arm will be yours. )


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Kalanyr if you want to help in saving Shadow Throne, state it quickly on the boards, otherwise we will have to evacuate, it seems that our enemies are fanatical in their hatred towards us, and don`t want to seek peace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Acererak and the Dark Brotherhood made off with the Staff of Vecna, the Sword of Kas, the body of Vecna, and the injured Kas.

  Not even the kender could stand directly against Acererak, who was there in person.

  He rayed them down.
  He turned them into goo and devoured their souls.  By the hundreds.

  Kender cannot know fear, but they can die.

  These loyal, gentle beings of the United Commonwealth stood no chance against the unearthly necromancy of one of the world's greatest mages, a demilich from the Arcane Age.

  By the battle's end, when Kas struck Vecna down, and Vecna struck at Kas that last time, no kender remained to steal Staff or Sword.
  Only their clothing, bright with colors, and the spillage of trinkets out of the pockets of the clothing, show that they ever existed.


----------



## dagger

Olinstaad Corond, King of the Kingdom of Ulek, sends message to all his allies along with a barrel of his thickest dwarven ale.


“The Kingdom of Ulek is proud to fight beside its allies! I look forward to further battles against our enemies together, though hopefully peace will come eventually. ”


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Doomgrinder continues marching west, at about 3 miles per hour (!!)


  People are quickly discovering that The Bloody Waste, as some are calling it, is impassable.

  It starts with people accidentally slipping down the slopes into the pools of blood.
  Those people, dissolve.  Be they living or undead.

  Avoiding the pools of blood is difficult, as one must navigate stone slabs sticking hundreds of feet into the air, half a mile wide.
  Or they must avoid crevaces whose bottom cannot be seen.
  Or walk across ground as rough and broken as a home flattened by a tornado.

  The air itself is strange, and there is a red tinge to it.
  Breathing it makes one feel exhilarated and strong - or deathly sick, or both in alternation.

  The problem gets worse.

  Imagine a hundred paper cuts on your hand, crisscrossing each other.
  Imagine the blood welling through, slowly.

  There are thousands of crevaces in the Bloody Waste.
  Through these crevaces, magma from the Oerth's interior is welling up, slowly, like blood.
  The Oerth has been wounded, and it is bleeding.

  The lava superheats the air, fills it with sulpher and volcanic fumes, making breathing difficult or impossible.

  The lava runs into the pools of blood.
  The blood, does not evaporate.
  The blood, rises up over the lava, MERGING with it.
  The blood-lava then continues to rise, filling many of the craters.
  It pours down into pools of water, water poisoned by the Shade.
  Water, blood, and lava all merge into one substance.

  This substance (which, obviously, is magical) is thick and gooey like mud, cool to the touch (although nobody is touching it), and it radiates a bright vivid red color.
  Soon, the entire sky above the Bloody Waste is crimson from this light, from the Nyr Dyv to the Wolly Bay, from the Shadow Throne to the Kron Hills.
  As more and more lava pours forth, more and more of the blood and water combines with it, and great lakes of the strange, glowing substance are created.
  When captured prisoners are driven into this substance, screaming in futile protest, they dissolve.
  Even those pulling back dissolve.  The substance, once on them, cannot be removed, and it eats away at them until nothing remains.

  Any force which wishes to strike east at the Shade or Dark Union, or west at the Allies, is going to have to go north, around the northern side of the Nyr Dyv (which is glowing a faint reddish-purple light now) in order to do so.

  As for what the strange and lethal substance in the Bloody Waste is, and more importantly - what it might be evolving towards, and how much of it is ultimately going to be created, is anyone's guess.

  A final note:  this substance devours all the millions of corpses in the Bloody Waste, those of Vecna's Legions and those of the allies alike.
  Only the fallen near the edge of the Bloody Waste were able to be retrieved, and only when men and women worked in a hurry to retrieve those bodies.
  As the corpses are dissolved, the red radiance flares up higher, more brilliantly, ever greater in virulent power.
  The emanations of magic from the region grow ever stronger.
  Interestingly, emanations of strong good and strong evil, both, are coming for the afflicted region.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Acererak and the Dark Brotherhood made off with the Staff of Vecna, the Sword of Kas, the body of Vecna, and the injured Kas.
> *




Well, Maudlin wrote that he only took the staff of Vecna and left ecerything else for the Dark Union. If he did take it all I assume he then delivered Kas, the sword of Kas, Vecna and all the other artifacts of Vecna (except the staff) to the God Emperor immediately afterwards. I really don't see where the Dark brotherhood fits into things, they would have been killed by Acererak as easily as the Kender.


----------



## kaboom

(This is OOC knolage)

(Edena, if you want to disalow this then that's fine.)

Thayadon Fasfoni awakes, "strange", he thinks; "I haven't slept in hundreds of years." he stands up and amazingly feels muscles moving. He looks at himself and sees a living human body. His old body. From hundreds of years ago. "I'm alive!" he shouts.
Really looking around him for the first time, he sees a garden. Realizing that he can see the weave, he thinks aloud “This must be a dream.” 
“It is a dream.” A beautiful woman steps out from behind a tree.
“What? Who are you? Where am I?”
“I have been called many things, but mostly Mystra. You are in a dream”
Thayadon falls to his knees murmuring; “I am truly sorry to be presumptuous great Mystra”
“Rise, Thayadon Fasfoni. I have called you here for a vary special purpose. I wish you to become my first chosen on Oerth.”
“How can I say no?”


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

In THIS case - ask:  and ye shall receive!!!

  The first CHOSEN OF MYSTRA stands upon the world of Oerth.
  His name is Thayadon Fasfoni, and Kaboom runs him!

  And thus, the religion of Mystra comes to Oerth in a big way, spreading like wildfire through the Sky-Sea League!

  Thayadon Fasfoni's PL increases to 5.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

TIME OUT.

  Turn 3, is concluded.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh pish posh*









*OOC:*


 I'm sorry, Forrester, did you know I was firing on both sides?  Because if you did I'm extremely impressed you got through arcane, psionic, and divine shielding against scrying, and followed the trajectory of my bullets over the course of a mile from where I was, up in the sky.  Frankly, I don't know any IC way you could know that I was attacking both sides - Unless you've devoted 10th level magic specifically to keeping an eye on me, which is far from unlikely given our history.  So unless that's the case, you mostly know I've just stayed out of the way - Lazy jackass, perhaps, but not a murderer. 







Forrester, you have my solemn word that neither I, the Solistarim, or my allies, will attack ANYONE for three months.  I'm Lawful - My word is good, even to Thrall.  And frankly, you aren't thrall.  You're better.

<< Edena, I need to know - How fares...  the *DICTUM?* >>


----------



## Maudlin

Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Why use a cybernetic arm when you can use the ... ARM OF VECNA! ... That's what I was planning to use him for, harvesting his body for artifacts. Consider the possibilities. The power. The ironic justice. You were his "right arm", now his right arm will be yours. ) *




:giggles uncontrollably:


----------



## Forrester

*Re: Oh pish posh*



			
				Anabstercorian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOC:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, Forrester, did you know I was firing on both sides?  Because if you did I'm extremely impressed you got through arcane, psionic, and divine shielding against scrying, and followed the trajectory of my bullets over the course of a mile from where I was, up in the sky.  Frankly, I don't know any IC way you could know that I was attacking both sides - Unless you've devoted 10th level magic specifically to keeping an eye on me, which is far from unlikely given our history.  So unless that's the case, you mostly know I've just stayed out of the way - Lazy jackass, perhaps, but not a murderer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




You grow sloppy, Illithid. It will be the death of you. 

For one, you forget how well we know you. 

In past battles -- hell, in past battles ON OERTH, you flew in the sky and blew up those on both sides with your extraordinarily powerful attacks. So much that everyone here prepared for your presence in future attacks. 

And now-- now, some strange force a mile up in the sky hurls magical bullets and worse at both our forces and Vecna's forces! Some unseen *unscryable* extraordinarily powerful force, using attacks that we've all grown to know and love and recognize! Wow! What a coinky-dink! 

Yeah. 

Gee. I wonder, who could it be? It must be some Odd Mystery Attacker, completely unheard of until now.  

Ignore the fact that the forces of the United Commonwealth have extraordinarily powerful psions. I, myself am a powerful Psion, though admittedly not as powerful as yourself. Still, group effort counts for something. Do you really think that your guise is unpierceable? 

Ignore the fact that as you climbed towards 130th level on Toril you *DID* gain a bit of a reputation regarding your favorite weapons, tactics, and motives, and these are things you cannot hide with Improved Improved Improved Invisibility and Mind Blank. 

Ignore the fact that I am not an idiot, and that I am, in fact, the most dangerous foe you have ever faced. 

Ignore it all. Your weapons betray you, your manner of attack betrays you, and your unscryability (if indeed you are unscryable to my 200+PL force, most of whom is psionic) betrays you. 

Common sense tells us it was you. Unless you've created a psionic power to shut that down . . . be prepared. 


Lord Forrester

---------
OOC -- I have to say that it is good to have a worthy foe in this battle, Anabstercorian . Somebody who can appreciate the battle for what it is, and appreciate the intelligence of his enemy. Someone to match wits with. Someone who understands what is going on. 

On this particular point, I think I get to put one in the 'W' column, though . Lazy? Yeah. That's what I'm supposed to think you are. Just a lazy insane 130th level Illithid. Wait, let me guess -- do you have a brother? . An evil twin, maybe? He must have been causing all those problems! Shame on him. 

If it makes you feel any better, I would have made the same threat had I not seen you at the battle. The fact that you were, though, and I'm IC pretty sure of it, hardly hurts my case . . .


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Please.
  Stop posting to this thread.
  200 posts is the limit allowed by ENBoards.

  I have set up a new thread, IR Interlude, to handle all the new posts everyone wants to put up.  

  But this thread, is full.


----------



## Darkness

Truly a magnificient turn it was, in all its horrendous brutality...


----------

